# gsingh's road to the 3x3 WR average // Grinding 4x4



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

So, new progression thread.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

I am excited to see your improvement!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, new progression thread, this time with zero cheating


What is your 3x3 pb single?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> What is your 3x3 pb single?


if you count the one from jperms scramble, 3.97
if not, 4.85, here is the scramble D B2 R2 F' L U B2 D' L F D2 F' R2 B U2 F R2 F' B' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> if you count the one from jperms scramble, 3.97
> if not, 4.85, here is the scramble D B2 R2 F' L U B2 D' L F D2 F' R2 B U2 F R2 F' B' U2


fast mine's 12.28


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

Mine is 8.78 with a ll skip


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Mine is 8.78 with a ll skip


the 4.85 had an oll skip with an x cross


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 19, 2022)

why do you need a new progression thread


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Mine is 8.78 with a ll skip


WAIT WHAT


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> why do you need a new progression thread


the old one is full of fake 5x5 solves and like 4 pages of arguments on whether they are fake or not(just in case someone doesnt know, they were)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> WAIT WHAT


7 move Xcross with an efficient F2L and then my last slot was a sledge into an last layer skip


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 7 move Xcross with an efficient F2L and then my last slot was a sledge into an last layer skip


no way that is so lucky


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 7 move Xcross with an efficient F2L and then my last slot was a sledge into an last layer skip


scramble?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

let me check


gsingh said:


> scramble?


D' L2 D' L F R F' R2 D R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 
I don't remember the solution, but I promise I am not cheating.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> let me check
> 
> D' L2 D' L F R F' R2 D R2 B R2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2
> I don't remember the solution, but I promise I am not cheating.


what color cross?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 19, 2022)

white


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> fast mine's 12.28


actually i have a 12.24 +2


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, new progression thread, this time with zero cheating


*evil cackling ensues*


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Alright Guys,
> 
> I'm very sorry for faking my 5x5 times.
> I am sub 9 on 3x3, I can prove that if you guys want me to, no excuses this time.
> ...


Thanks for coming out, man. I am bummed that you faked your times, but I hope to see improvement in you. Lying is a tricky subject to deal with, but never do it unless you are talking to anyone about their looks. Even behind their backs, always say they look good.
For the awkward shapes, starting with the ones that look like the U cases for COLL, you want to do a sune from the front or back, depending on where the corner is. Then rotate the U layer and do a T-OLL.
-- M --
M M |
M _ M Do the sune in the front, then the T will show up on top

M -- M
M M |
-- M -- Do the sune in the back, then the T will show up on top.

As for the awkward shapes that look like a T-shape oll, there is an alg that I have memorized into both muscle and mental memory.

M M --
| M M
M _ _ (r' D' r) U' (r' D r2) U' (r' U r U r')

-- M M
M M |
_ _ M Just do the same alg, but lefty. (Not supplying an alg because I am too lazy to do so)

These are the same algs that I learned from Jperm's newest oll algorithm + fingertrick video.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 19, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Lying is a tricky subject to deal with, but never do it unless you are talking to anyone about their looks. Even behind their backs, always say they look good.


This made me laugh so hard.


----------



## Garf (Apr 19, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> This made me laugh so hard.


Well, that is kinda the truth. You don't want to hurt anyone by dissing their looks.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

Update: A "friend" of mine deleted my 5000+ solves 3x3 session. He is a new cuber but it made me mad...
So ima have to restrart my 3x3 pb's. its not all bad, i had a really hard time beating them


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 19, 2022)

Here's a tip for you. DO NOT let them use your computer otherwise people like TheEpicCuber or cuberswoop are going to hack into it


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 19, 2022)

You wanted algs for the awkward shapes:
OLL 29: r2 D' r U r' D r2 U' r' U' r
OLL 30: F U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F' (just do first F w/ right thumb and it works really well)
OLL 41: R U R' U R U2 R' F R U R' U' F' (kinda long but fast)
OLL 42: R' U' R U' R' U2 R F R U R' U' F' (kinda long but fast again)

For Nb perm do the rUFD alg it's really nice


----------



## gsingh (Apr 19, 2022)

i ddnt get a very good time on this, but its a very good scramble
B' D' R U F L F2 L2 D R U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i ddnt get a very good time on this, but its a very good scramble
> B' D' R U F L F2 L2 D R U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2


What color cross?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 20, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What color cross?


white

yoooooooo i got a great scramble. no reconstruction yet but triple x cross!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
single: 4.61

Time List:
1. 4.61 U L B' L F' L U R F R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 B2 @2022-04-19 17:11:52
white cross
cross took almost 2 seconds and a lot of moves but it was worth it


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

Goals for BASC 31 A 2022:
3x3: Sub 10 Average, Sub 8 Single
3x3 OH: Sub 20 Average, Sub 18 Single
4x4: Sub 45 Average, Sub 40 Single
Pyraminx: Sub 20 Average, Sub 15 Single


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Goals for BASC 31 A 2022:
> 3x3: Sub 10 Average, Sub 8 Single
> 3x3 OH: Sub 20 Average, Sub 18 Single
> 4x4: Sub 45 Average, Sub 40 Single
> Pyraminx: Sub 20 Average, Sub 15 Single


I'll see you there


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yoooooooo i got a great scramble. no reconstruction yet but triple x cross!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
> single: 4.61
> 
> ...


just tried the scramble, and i now believe it was a mis-scramble, as i tried many solutions but couldnt get more than a double x cross. deleted the solve


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 23, 2022)

I think you're gonna get it soon though! Keep up the good work


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Goals for BASC 31 A 2022:
> 3x3: Sub 10 Average, Sub 8 Single
> 3x3 OH: Sub 20 Average, Sub 18 Single
> 4x4: Sub 45 Average, Sub 40 Single
> Pyraminx: Sub 20 Average, Sub 15 Single


Good luck!


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 23, 2022)

BASC 31 A is happening right now. I'll check on WCA live for more updates.

Edit:
Oh wait nevermind I'm in an earlier time zone


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Good luck!


Thanks!


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> There's no 5x5 in BASC 31?


Nope.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 23, 2022)

9:58 pm. and yes its tomorrow


----------



## gevaboomboom (Apr 26, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> This made me laugh so hard.


It is still true though


----------



## gsingh (Apr 26, 2022)

F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R F R' U L D2 F' L' F2
4.38 first try


----------



## gsingh (Apr 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-26 (solving from 2022-04-25 17:07:44 to 2022-04-26 14:38:17)
avg of 25: 7.91

Time List:
1. 8.45 U2 L' U' F' U' B2 R' D L' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 @2022-04-25 17:07:44 
2. (9.74) L2 F R F2 R U B' R' F2 D2 R2 B2 L U2 L D2 B2 U' R' @2022-04-25 17:08:39 
3. (9.11) B D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F R2 B2 L' U B' R' U @2022-04-25 17:09:03 
4. 7.98 L2 B' R2 D2 B' R2 F D2 R2 B2 F' R B2 L' D B' R U' L2 D @2022-04-25 17:09:26 
5. 8.40 L U D2 B2 L' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L B' D2 B' L' D' U F' @2022-04-25 17:09:55 
6. 8.27 D2 R' D2 B' R' D2 R' F L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 @2022-04-25 17:10:22 
7. 7.39 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F' U' F2 U2 R2 B L2 U @2022-04-25 17:10:48 
8. 8.04 L' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R' U' L B' L' B' D U2 @2022-04-25 17:13:18 
9. 7.77 B2 F R2 B' F2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 D' R2 F U2 L' U' L' F' @2022-04-25 17:13:48 
10. 8.14 F D R2 L' B D F D F L B2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D2 L @2022-04-25 17:14:11 
11. 8.73 D' B2 U L2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 L' B2 F2 D R' F D U' F @2022-04-25 17:14:34 
12. 7.40 B' R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U R B D U' B' U L R B2 @2022-04-25 17:15:18 
13. 7.16 D2 L2 U2 B U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L U R U' F' L' B' D F2 @2022-04-25 17:15:53 
14. (6.94) R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R' F' R B U2 B' L' R @2022-04-25 17:16:15 
15. (4.38) F' R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R F R' U L D2 F' L' F2 @2022-04-26 13:11:13 
16. 7.46 F2 R' L2 D2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R' F U' L2 R F2 U2 F2 @2022-04-26 14:32:20 
17. 8.45 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L B R' U F D' B R2 @2022-04-26 14:33:30 
18. 8.67 D2 L' F R2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' U' L F2 R' U' F' @2022-04-26 14:33:53 
19. 7.60 F2 D2 B' R2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 D B L F2 U2 R D U' L @2022-04-26 14:34:41 
20. 7.55 L2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L2 F2 D2 B' D F' U2 R' B2 D' L D F @2022-04-26 14:35:00 
21. 7.46 L U2 F R' D R2 U' L D U2 F R2 F2 U2 D2 B L2 F2 @2022-04-26 14:35:26 
22. 8.53 B D B2 L2 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 B' U' L B' L' D U2 R' U' @2022-04-26 14:35:46 
23. 7.52 D2 L2 D' L' F' D2 B' U2 F2 D F2 B2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 B' D2 @2022-04-26 14:36:45 
24. 8.12 B2 L' U R L' U F' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 @2022-04-26 14:37:46 
25. 7.00 U' D2 R' L2 B' U' F R2 D' F U2 B2 D2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 @2022-04-26 14:38:17

pretty nice, but i still dont have a sub-8 ao100. currently averaging around 8.3-8.5

@cuberswoop is angry


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 27, 2022)

Did you just join the duck army???
Welcome, fellow duck.
Quack.

cuberswoop: *eats more chili*


----------



## gsingh (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 19133


Are you gonna place that cool cubehead logo on your GAN?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Are you gonna place that cool cubehead logo on your GAN?


probably


----------



## gsingh (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yo is Gan12 MagLev going to become your new main?


idk, ill have to use it a bit first. I tried one at a comp though, it was really good


----------



## gsingh (Apr 28, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> In my personal opinion, I think the UV one is better than the Frosted version. I really don't know why, but UV turning just feels softer than the frosted for some reason.


do you have one?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 28, 2022)

R F R F2 U L' B L' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L 
ben baron got a sub 3 on this and it is the most insane scramble ever. white cross solvers hold white on the front while scrambling
reconstruction: https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=3&title=...r
y_U2_R_U-_R-_U_R_U_R-_//_4th_pair
U2_//_AUF


----------



## gsingh (May 1, 2022)

5.13 single
D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 B' R D R2 B' F2 D2 L U
super easy scramble


----------



## gsingh (May 2, 2022)

Bored, so I decided to make a list of all my cubes.
2x2:
Rubiks Brand
Qiyi 2x2
Cubing Classroom 2x2
Qiyi MS 2x2
SengShou 2x2

3x3:
Rubiks Brand (x2)
Qiyi Thunderclap V2
Qiyi Warrior W
Cubing Classroom 3x3
Yuxin Little Magic (x2)
GTS2M
Dayan Tengyun V1
Gan Air SM
Gan Air M (XS without adjustable magnets).
Dayan Tengyun V2
Gan 11 M Duo (x2)
Gan 354 V2 M

4x4:
Rubiks Brand
Cubing Classroom 4x4
Yuxin Little Magic 4x4
Yj Mgc 4x4

5x5:
Cubing Classroom 5x5
Yj Mgc 5x5

6x6:
Meilong 6x6
Yj Mgc 6x6

7x7:
Meilong 7x7
Yj Yufu V2 M
Yj Mgc

Megaminx:
Cubing Classroom Megaminx
Qiyi Qiheng

Pyraminx:
Qiyi Pyraminx
Cubing Classroom Pyraminx

Skewb:
Cubing Classroom Skewb
X-Man Wingy (Broken.)

Square-1:
Cubing Classroom Square-1
Yuxin Little Magic

Other:
Axis Cube
Windmill Cube
Rubiks Magic Star
Christmas Stickers 3x3


----------



## BigBomber67 (May 2, 2022)

good luck


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-02 (solving from 2022-05-02 16:44:04 to 2022-05-02 16:49:17)
avg of 12: 6.94

Time List:
1. 6.97 B' F2 U2 L' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 L D' L2 F' L2 F R' D L' @2022-05-02 16:44:04 
2. 6.61 L' U R L F2 L' B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 R' D2 B' D' @2022-05-02 16:44:38 
3. 7.35 L2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' R U R F' R2 B L2 @2022-05-02 16:45:06 
4. (7.49) D2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' B D' U2 R' B' F2 R2 D2 @2022-05-02 16:45:25 
5. 6.96 L' U2 R' D2 R' D2 R B2 R F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R F' U F' L D @2022-05-02 16:45:54 
6. 6.05 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D U2 F D' F2 U' L D B' F L' U @2022-05-02 16:46:30 
7. 7.08 L2 B L B U D2 R' U' F D2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 @2022-05-02 16:47:01 
8. 7.48 B D' R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 R U2 B L' U' F U' @2022-05-02 16:47:29 
9. 6.93 R F' D R F' U R L' U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' @2022-05-02 16:47:54 
10. 7.42 D L' B2 L B2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 B2 F2 L' U F D F' D2 B R2 U' @2022-05-02 16:48:22 
11. (5.87) D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 B D L U2 R U' B' D R @2022-05-02 16:48:49 
12. 6.57 B2 L2 U2 B D2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' L2 B' R2 F' U' L' U' F @2022-05-02 16:49:17

currently averaging high 7, like 7.6-7.8. i got sub 8 pretty quick but i think sub 7 will be much harder. i estimate 3-4 months at least. i will have a lot of practice time during the summer though, and i want to focus on 3-4 and oh.
goal is to get sub-7 3x3, sub 30 4x4, and sub-15 oh by september

gan 12 is instant main. i just love it


----------



## Zeke Mackay (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> currently averaging high 7, like 7.6-7.8. i got sub 8 pretty quick but i think sub 7 will be much harder. i estimate 3-4 months at least. i will have a lot of practice time during the summer though, and i want to focus on 3-4 and oh.
> goal is to get sub-7 3x3, sub 30 4x4, and sub-15 oh by september


you should have more realistic ideas of how fast people improve if you want to effectively fake


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> currently averaging high 7, like 7.6-7.8. i got sub 8 pretty quick but i think sub 7 will be much harder. i estimate 3-4 months at least. i will have a lot of practice time during the summer though, and i want to focus on 3-4 and oh.
> goal is to get sub-7 3x3, sub 30 4x4, and sub-15 oh by september





Zeke Mackay said:


> you should have more realistic ideas of how fast people improve if you want to effectively fake


Take a look at the WR for each second barrier and report back how long it took to break them, each gap from second to second.


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> you should have more realistic ideas of how fast people improve if you want to effectively fake


are you really going to start this again? i admitted to faking my 5x5 times but im not faking my 3x3 or anything else
the world record average dropped pretty fast when it was at the 7-9 second range


----------



## PiKeeper (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> are you really going to start this again? i admitted to faking my 5x5 times but im not faking my 3x3 or anything else
> the world record average dropped pretty fast when it was at the 7-9 second range


Just saying, dropping from 8.4 to 7.7 in a week is borderline impossible


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Just saying, dropping from 8.4 to 7.7 in a week is borderline impossible


not really. a lot of people have improved at speeds never thought possible before
i believe what made the difference was learning to plan the first pair in inspection. that got rid of like the 0.5 second pause after cross


----------



## Garf (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> not really. a lot of people have improved at speeds never thought possible before
> i believe what made the difference was learning to plan the first pair in inspection. that got rid of like the 0.5 second pause after cross


Eh, you are right. Feliks did break the second barriers easily within months. But @PiKeeper is right: when you are faster, it is harder to improve. I am not calling cap, but it doesn't seem possible. Maybe you are just in the zone.
Either way, fake or not, you do improve a lot, so congrats to that.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

i can't even go from 18 to 17 in a week


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> i can't even go from 18 to 17 in a week


how often do you practice, and for how long? 18-17 in a week should be really easy. me and my friend both got that in less then 2 days. to be fair though, we both cubed all day


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> how often do you practice, and for how long? 18-17 in a week should be really easy. me and my friend both got that in less then 2 days. to be fair though, we both cubed all day


i've been doing 2x2 lately so ye


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> not really. a lot of people have improved at speeds never thought possible before
> i believe what made the difference was learning to plan the first pair in inspection. that got rid of like the 0.5 second pause after cross


How did you get sub 9 without cross+1?
Also, how did you become great at it in a week?
And why don't your comp time match your irl solves?
Could you give us an ao12 just to clear this up?


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> How did you get sub 9 without cross+1?
> Also, how did you become great at it in a week?
> And why don't your comp time match your irl solves?
> Could you give us an ao12 just to clear this up?


1. if you have good look ahead sub 9 without cross +1 is not actually too hard.
2. cross plus one does not actually take to long to master, only around a week
3. nerves, but its getting better in the first comp this year i averaged 13 ,the next one only 1 week later it was 11, next comp was 10
4. i will try to get one here soon

good ao5 followed by a trash ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-03 (solving from 2022-05-03 11:25:27 to 2022-05-03 11:28:20)
avg of 5: 6.89

Time List:
1. 6.66 B L2 B L2 B L2 F R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' B F D L2 B U' L' @2022-05-03 11:25:27 
2. 6.56 L U F2 B' U B U2 R' F U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U' D' @2022-05-03 11:26:17 
3. (5.88) F' D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 F L' U B' D2 R2 B2 U' L' @2022-05-03 11:27:25 
4. (7.92) D' B L2 U B2 D L D2 B F2 U D2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 @2022-05-03 11:27:52 
5. 7.46 L R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D U B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D' F U' L' B' F R2 @2022-05-03 11:28:20

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-03 (solving from 2022-05-03 11:28:39 to 2022-05-03 11:30:57)
avg of 5: 9.18

Time List:
1. 9.94 U2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 L F2 L' U' R B2 L2 B' F' D2 U' R2 @2022-05-03 11:28:39 
2. 8.30 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 B' L' U2 F U B R D' F' @2022-05-03 11:29:04 
3. (10.68) R2 F L2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F L R2 B L' B2 L2 @2022-05-03 11:30:09 
4. 9.31 D' L U' R F2 R2 B' D' F' U F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 @2022-05-03 11:30:33 
5. (7.50) R' U L' F D2 R B D' B' R' L' D2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 @2022-05-03 11:30:57


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> cross plus one does not actually take to long to master, only around a week


How CN are you? White only? Dual? Full?
That would affect how long this takes. If you're at least dual but up to full CN I can totally see it taking a week.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> good ao5 followed by a trash ao5
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-03 (solving from 2022-05-03 11:25:27 to 2022-05-03 11:28:20)
> avg of 5: 6.89
> 
> ...










So what happened to no cheating?


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> How CN are you? White only? Dual? Full?
> That would affect how long this takes. If you're at least dual but up to full CN I can totally see it taking a week.


i was only white and yellow, but over the past month i practiced red and orange and now i can do all colors except b/g
being CN helps with cross+1 a lot, which probably helped me learn cross+1 in a week


----------



## Timona (May 3, 2022)

You guys are stressing this issue too much. Cheating times doesn't harm you, it harms the cheater. If they claim they're improving and they're not, then they're the one losing something, which is the actual improvement, not you. If he claims he's sub-10 or sub-8 or whatever, and he goes to a comp and performs slightly below that, then so be it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 3, 2022)

Timona said:


> You guys are stressing this issue too much. Cheating times doesn't harm you, it harms the cheater. If they claim they're improving and they're not, then they're the one losing something, which is the actual improvement, not you. If he claims he's sub-10 or sub-8 or whatever, and he goes to a comp and performs slightly below that, then so be it.


Exactly, he's already told us that he cheated 5x5, it would be pretty stupid to also cheat 3x3. Everyone is just more skeptical of coincidences or rare occurrences than before.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (May 3, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Take a look at the WR for each second barrier and report back how long it took to break them, each gap from second to second.


I would argue this is irrelevant. However, I haven't gotten an official average over 10 seconds since I averaged mid-9. Gurshan has gotten exclusively averages over 10 seconds and claims to now be sub8.


----------



## gsingh (May 3, 2022)

Zeke Mackay said:


> I would argue this is irrelevant. However, I haven't gotten an official average over 10 seconds since I averaged mid-9. Gurshan has gotten exclusively averages over 10 seconds and claims to now be sub8.


well, you are just very consistent. im not. just today, i got a mid 6 ao5 and then less than a minute later got a high 9 ao5

added a poll


----------



## Imsoosm (May 6, 2022)

Personally I don't see what you guys are calling him out for.
After that incident with the 5x5 times, it would be pretty dumb to do the same thing again with 3x3 unless gsingh wants to be kicked out of the forums (which of course he doesn't want to). And I don't see why anyone sane would press the space bar again and again just for some fake times. Even if he did fake these times, what's in it for you to point it out? I'm believing him for this time.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> it would be pretty dumb to do the same thing again with 3x3


I don't know, he seems pretty dumb to me.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 6, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Personally I don't see what you guys are calling him out for.
> After that incident with the 5x5 times, it would be pretty dumb to do the same thing again with 3x3 unless gsingh wants to be kicked out of the forums (which of course he doesn't want to). And I don't see why anyone sane would press the space bar again and again just for some fake times. Even if he did fake these times, what's in it for you to point it out? I'm believing him for this time.


I don't know why anyone would fake times. With that said, most if not all of the evidence stacks up against him, and we have nothing to trust beside his word. And, given the past incident with the 5x5 times, I'm going to need something more than his word to believe it.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 7, 2022)

gsingh dont listen to the guys who say u fake they trash talking


----------



## cuberswoop (May 8, 2022)

You know you can just say you broke the world record right?


----------



## gsingh (May 8, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 19251
> You know you can just say you broke the world record right?


i have a question for you: why are you wasting your time arguing with some random person on the internet instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming people are faking solves(probably out of jealousy)?

anyway, i got a 3x3 pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-08
single: 3.70

Time List:
1. 3.70 D R F2 L D2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 B' D2 R D L2 F U' F' @2022-05-06 10:35:24
@cuberswoop , before you start going on with your "oh we have caught you you're stealing scrambles your times are fake" nonsense, i know the scramble is from brian sun's video. just like with jperms scramble, i did the solve BEFORE watching the reconstruction, so im counting it as a pb


----------



## fun at the joy (May 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have a question for you: why are you wasting your time arguing with some random person on the internet instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming people are faking solves(probably out of jealousy)?
> 
> anyway, i got a 3x3 pb single
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-08
> ...


I'd rather get to know why you are wasting your time posting fake times and miserably defending their legitimacy instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming your times are legit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i know the scramble is from brian sun's video. just like with jperms scramble, i did the solve BEFORE watching the reconstruction, so im counting it as a pb


Of course, a PB at home is just for your own interest and something which no one else should care about, so you can do whatever you want. But I think it's safe to say that most good cubers would not count this as a PB. It is potentially quite an advantage to know a scramble is a good scramble, even if you don't know the details of the solve. You can know that there must be some quick solution, so you can safely assume a given quick insertion or easy OLL/PLL is the best one, and move faster with less delay. And you're more likely to spend extra time in inspection than you normally would looking for a good solution.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> , i know the scramble is from brian sun's video. just like with jperms scramble, i did the solve BEFORE watching the reconstruction, so im counting it as a pb


But that means you had prior knowledge of it being a good scramble.
Counting that as a PB is wrong, it's like going through the lucky scrambles thread and doing those scrambles: they are NOT randomly generated, as they have been cherry picked to be, as the thread suggests, the luckiest.
Or, to put it some way other than cubing, it's like (in the context of school because yeah) choosing the easiest i dunno, maths paper, from a list that somebody has given you prior knowledge that it is easy, doing it, getting an amazing mark, then proclaiming that you must be amazing at maths.
It's just simply not true.
and before you call me jealous, I'm not. I know I can get fast by slowly grinding new techniques and algs, and I see cubing as a constant quest for personal improvement and not a competition and so frankly don't care if someone is faster than me.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have a question for you: why are you wasting your time arguing with some random person on the internet instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming people are faking solves(probably out of jealousy)?



The fraud just accused me of fraud.


----------



## gsingh (May 8, 2022)

fun at the joy said:


> I'd rather get to know why you are wasting your time posting fake times and miserably defending their legitimacy instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming your times are legit.


i want to know why you even care


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 8, 2022)

Let's not make this toxic. I don't want to go any deeper down this rabbit hole than we already are, and it's just going to bring everyone down further, and arguing about it like children (distinction: young children because a lot of us including myself here are children) is only going to worsen that.
Gsingh, you really can't expect people to keep trusting you as things get sketchier and sketchier, trying to gain that will only dig yourself a deeper grave, whether these times are cheated or not.
If you want the best out of this situation, I would suggest explaining exactly what is and isn't true here in a non-toxic way, so that we can make sense of the situation.
If you can't remain clam and civil, don't bother.


----------



## Timona (May 8, 2022)

Yall tripping fr


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i have a question for you: why are you wasting your time arguing with some random person on the internet instead of doing something like practicing so you can actually improve yourself and stop just going around claiming people are faking solves(probably out of jealousy)?
> 
> anyway, i got a 3x3 pb single
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-08
> ...


You know to get a wr you cant just get the delegates to give you a really easy scramble and instead need real skill.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i did the solve BEFORE watching the reconstruction, so im counting it as a pb


Dude, I know I'm believing you this time, but this is just ridiculous.
If I were to do the same thing as you, I could get all of the four mover and five mover 2x2 scrambles from WCA and time myself with it before watching the recon. Then I would say "Hey look guys I just got 2x2 WB average 0.45 ao5!!"
That wouldn't be from skill. It's just going through the easiest scrambles there are, and counting it as your own solve.


----------



## gsingh (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Dude, I know I'm believing you this time, but this is just ridiculous.
> If I were to do the same thing as you, I could get all of the four mover and five mover 2x2 scrambles from WCA and time myself with it before watching the recon. Then I would say "Hey look guys I just got 2x2 WB average 0.45 ao5!!"
> That wouldn't be from skill. It's just going through the easiest scrambles there are, and counting it as your own solve.


ok, sure. i didnt think there was anything wrong with it, but a lot of people have objected so im not counting it as pb anymore

So, I wanted to podium at my next comp, BASC 32, but then i saw the competitors list and found out that a sub-8 average might not even get me into finals. So the goal now is to just get into finals, which will be head to head and will be streamed live on twitch. (Cuberslive)








Twitch


Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




twitch.tv


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 10, 2022)

Currently, top 12 is 8.8 for Bay Area 32 (to make finals) so sub-9 will probably do it.


----------



## gsingh (May 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Currently, top 12 is 8.8 for Bay Area 32 (to make finals) so sub-9 will probably do it.


oh, i thought it was top 8. i just double checked though you are right. my bad


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, I wanted to podium at my next comp, BASC 32, but then i saw the competitors list and found out that a sub-8 average might not even get me into finals. So the goal now is to just get into finals, which will be head to head and will be streamed live on twitch. (Cuberslive)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll See you there, good luck with getting into the finals! I think you can do it.


----------



## gsingh (May 11, 2022)

pb ao5 and ao12!
pretty decent scrambles and i was solving really well


Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-10 (solving from 2022-05-10 16:47:35 to 2022-05-10 16:50:18)
avg of 5: 6.26

Time List:
1. (5.46) F2 U' D2 F' R' L2 D' R' U F D2 R2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 @2022-05-10 16:47:35
2. (7.80) F' L2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 D U L2 R' B D2 L R2 D2 B2 D @2022-05-10 16:48:51
3. 6.66 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U R F' L' B' D U' B2 R F' @2022-05-10 16:49:18
4. 6.18 L2 U2 B' U' R' B R' L F' D' F2 B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 @2022-05-10 16:49:44
5. 5.95 U' R F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 U2 R2 B U F U B' L' U2 R @2022-05-10 16:50:18

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-10 (solving from 2022-05-09 17:06:48 to 2022-05-10 16:45:02)
avg of 12: 6.80

Time List:
1. 6.31 U B' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B' U' F L' B U2 R D @2022-05-09 17:06:48
2. 7.07 R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' F U L' U2 F2 L2 R U2 @2022-05-09 17:09:48
3. 6.68 D2 R D' R' U' F2 L' F R2 F D2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 B' L' F' @2022-05-10 16:39:33
4. 6.42 B2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L D2 R' B' U B2 D2 B2 L @2022-05-10 16:40:02
5. 6.23 F2 R F' D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U' F U' F L2 F' @2022-05-10 16:40:33
6. 7.28 F R2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 R2 F U R F2 D' B' F' D' R' B @2022-05-10 16:41:11
7. 7.13 L F2 L' D' R' B U F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R D2 F2 R2 D' L @2022-05-10 16:41:44
8. 6.83 U B2 U2 D' B L' U F L' U2 R2 F U2 L2 F U2 F L2 B2 D2 @2022-05-10 16:42:12
9. 7.50 R L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D L F' D' B' D2 B U R' B @2022-05-10 16:42:43
10. 6.53 L' U' F2 D' U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R B L B' D2 U2 F' R @2022-05-10 16:43:50
11. (7.64) D2 R' F' L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 F U L D B' F2 L2 @2022-05-10 16:44:20
12. (5.62) B D L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D R' B' U2 L2 U L' R D @2022-05-10 16:45:02


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

im really bad at 2x2


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> pb ao5 and ao12!
> pretty decent scrambles and i was solving really well
> 
> 
> ...


Yo, how are you literally there at world-class level?


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yo, how are you literally there at world-class level?


nah i still average mid-7. this was just some really good solving.
im improving so fast at 3x3 so fast because i haven't practiced anything else for over a month
same thing yiheng wang, ruihang xu, and brian sun did. they also improved very fast at 3x3

world class level is like sub-6.5

oh also my friend deleted my 3x3 session again
i had most of the solves backed up but not yesterdays
luckily i was doing comp style practice and had the times written down so i typed them back in
did like 250 solves yesterday and got a 7.39 ao200 pb
i now average 7.3-7.6
sub 7 will prob happen this summer
new ao12 pb btw
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-12 (solving from 2022-05-12 17:04:42 to 2022-05-12 17:07:24)
avg of 12: 6.57

Time List:
1. 6.63 R' B2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B F D' F L R2 D' B2 D @2022-05-12 17:04:42
2. 7.53 U R2 B2 U' L' B R F' R F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U R' @2022-05-12 17:05:13
3. (5.46) L F R B D2 U2 B D2 B2 F' L2 B' L D2 B' U R D' U2 @2022-05-12 17:06:24
4. (7.80) R2 D' R' F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L U' B' R2 D2 B2 @2022-05-12 17:06:23
5. 6.66 R F2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L' R F L2 D' B R2 D' R2 @2022-05-12 17:06:31
6. 6.18 B' R' F2 B L2 F' U R2 L F' U2 F D2 F L2 F R2 U2 R2 F' R2 @2022-05-12 17:06:33
7. 5.95 B' F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D' F' D' L2 R' D' B' @2022-05-12 17:06:45
8. 6.31 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 F D2 U' L' R U2 R2 U' B U L2 @2022-05-12 17:06:56
9. 7.07 F' R U F R2 U' F R' F' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 F' L2 @2022-05-12 17:06:57
10. 6.68 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R D R D B F R' B' L2 U' @2022-05-12 17:07:16
11. 6.42 D L B L F2 L D2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 R' B2 F U' F L' D2 L R @2022-05-12 17:07:22
12. 6.23 R2 B L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' U' R' F' U2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 @2022-05-12 17:07:24



sub 7 ao50! with multiple 4's! EDIT: TYPO I GOT MULTIPLE 5's NOT 4's
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-12 (solving from 2022-05-06 17:19:19 to 2022-05-12 16:56:35)
avg of 50: 6.89

Time List:
1. (8.44) U D' B2 R' L D L B U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 D L2 U' B2 @2022-05-06 17:19:19
2. 7.28 D2 F' L2 F L2 D2 B L2 R2 F' D F' L B R2 U2 R U' L R2 @2022-05-06 17:19:54
3. 7.67 R' U2 B' U2 F2 D B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L B' D R' F2 D2 U2 @2022-05-06 17:21:30
4. 5.86 L2 U B U2 R2 D' R' L F' U2 R2 U B2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U @2022-05-12 09:13:10
5. 6.77 F2 D R2 B' U' D2 L D B2 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L' F' @2022-05-12 09:13:11
6. 6.14 F D2 F2 D' L F2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D B' @2022-05-12 09:13:18
7. 7.23 R U F' B' U2 F U2 R' D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 @2022-05-12 09:13:23
8. 6.26 L' B2 D2 R' B' L D' B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B U2 R D' @2022-05-12 09:13:49
9. 6.75 L' F2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U' F L' R' U' B U2 R2 D' U' @2022-05-12 09:13:50
10. 7.55 F2 L' B' R' U' F2 U' L' U2 F2 R U2 D2 L U2 R2 B2 L F' U @2022-05-12 09:13:51
11. 6.54 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 F U B U2 L' D2 B' D B' L2 @2022-05-12 09:13:54
12. 6.44 B' D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F R D' L' B2 F2 L D2 @2022-05-12 09:13:56
13. 6.46 L2 D' F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B R2 U2 F R' F U2 F2 L' R' B2 @2022-05-12 09:13:57
14. 7.88 F' L2 F U2 B R2 D2 F U2 B F U' L2 F U' L' R B' D2 F' @2022-05-12 09:14:01
15. 6.43 B2 R2 U' B D F' B' U2 L U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 @2022-05-12 09:14:11
16. (5.44) R2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L B' D2 U2 F L' D F U' @2022-05-12 09:14:15
17. 6.77 U B2 U2 B D2 R' B U2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D L2 R B @2022-05-12 09:14:17
18. 6.77 F' U2 L2 B R2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 F D' B R' U2 B2 F U' L @2022-05-12 09:14:31
19. 6.44 R B' D2 U2 B R2 F L2 R2 D2 B F2 L2 D F2 R U' B' D2 B2 L' @2022-05-12 09:14:40
20. 7.67 D2 L' B D R2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L' D2 U B2 L2 U' B @2022-05-12 09:14:40
21. 6.58 D2 F2 L U2 R' U2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 B D R U' F' R2 U' R' F2 @2022-05-12 09:14:47
22. (8.13) F' U L2 D R L2 U R F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 L F @2022-05-12 09:14:51
23. 6.63 U2 L' F' B2 L2 D B2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F R2 D B' U' B2 R @2022-05-12 09:14:59
24. 6.47 B' R B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 F' D L' U2 B2 R2 D2 R' @2022-05-12 09:15:07
25. 7.65 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 B L2 R' B F' U' R F' R2 @2022-05-12 09:15:10
26. (5.13) L2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U B' U' F D' L2 R' D B F' L @2022-05-12 09:15:16
27. 6.84 L U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 B2 D R2 U L U R' U F U' @2022-05-12 09:15:28
28. 7.45 U2 F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U L' F2 U R2 B' L F D R2 @2022-05-12 09:15:30
29. 6.57 L' D R D2 L B2 L2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F' U' R2 U L' F U2 R2 @2022-05-12 09:15:35
30. 6.56 B' L' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U B' R F' D' U2 B' L' @2022-05-12 09:15:58
31. 7.79 U2 F' U R2 F2 D2 L2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' R' B2 D2 U' B' F2 @2022-05-12 09:16:02
32. 6.56 L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' L' R D2 R F @2022-05-12 09:16:42
33. 6.74 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' D L U2 B2 U2 R F' @2022-05-12 09:16:45
34. 6.19 U R F' D2 B' L2 U L' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L @2022-05-12 09:17:09
35. 6.71 U' R D F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' F L2 F U2 R U2 L @2022-05-12 12:01:43
36. 7.83 U L F2 R' B R U' R2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L' D2 B' D' @2022-05-12 12:02:59
37. 7.97 B L2 D2 B L2 B2 F' L2 B2 D2 L2 R D' F L B L2 R2 D F2 R2 @2022-05-12 12:03:52
38. 6.02 R' B D R2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U' L' U2 R B' L R U R2 @2022-05-12 12:07:26
39. 6.81 L2 U2 D' L U F2 R F U2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 B @2022-05-12 12:10:05
40. 7.07 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B' R B D L2 D B L @2022-05-12 12:10:30
41. (5.39) U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B L' F D' R' B' F' L2 F U @2022-05-12 12:13:36
42. 6.30 L2 U' L U' F D2 L' F' D F' D2 F D2 F' D2 F R2 B' U2 F @2022-05-12 16:35:50
43. 7.57 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R2 F L B2 R D F' L' U B' L2 @2022-05-12 16:36:16
44. 7.41 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U L' F' U B' L' D' F' U' @2022-05-12 16:36:38
45. 7.70 F R U2 R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 R B' R D' R2 F R2 @2022-05-12 16:37:23
46. 7.13 B' U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R F D' B' R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D2 @2022-05-12 16:37:47
47. 6.29 D F' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 L D' F R' F2 L B R2 @2022-05-12 16:38:18
48. 6.41 F' D' B L2 B' U2 F L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 U R F2 D2 F' L2 U' L' @2022-05-12 16:44:26
49. (8.73) U2 R2 D2 B' F D2 F L2 F2 D U' F' R2 F2 D2 L' F R @2022-05-12 16:56:13
50. 7.11 R U' F' D2 L2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U' B' F' D' L' F' D' R @2022-05-12 16:56:35


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> oh also my friend deleted my 3x3 session again
> i had most of the solves backed up but not yesterdays
> luckily i was doing comp style practice and had the times written down so i typed them back in
> did like 250 solves yesterday and got a 7.39 ao200 pb
> ...


Man, this friend pops up at the worst moments.


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Man, this friend pops up at the worst moments.


ikr
he averages like 45 seconds on 3x3 and he has this habit of twisting the corners of mine and some other cubers cubes
like big cubes too


----------



## Garf (May 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ikr
> he averages like 45 seconds on 3x3 and he has this habit of twisting the corners of mine and some other cubers cubes
> like big cubes too


I have a friend like that. They are a danger to cubing society.


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I have a friend like that. They are a danger to cubing society.


agreed


----------



## abunickabhi (May 13, 2022)

3x3 WR average requires a lot of work to reach near it. Good luck gsingh, [S:[U M,U][U',S]].


----------



## gsingh (May 13, 2022)

7.94 oh pb single with psuedo slotting and pl skip

ok so my computer that i had my solves on is gone, i had most solves backed up but not yesterdays. so sub 7 ao50 gone
i gotta try to get another one


----------



## cuberswoop (May 14, 2022)

32. 6.56 L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' L' R D2 R F @2022-05-12 _*09:16:42*_
33. 6.74 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' D L U2 B2 U2 R F' @2022-05-12 _*09:16:45*_

Why are these solves 3 seconds apart?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 32. 6.56 L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' L' R D2 R F @2022-05-12 _*09:16:42*_
> 33. 6.74 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' D L U2 B2 U2 R F' @2022-05-12 _*09:16:45*_
> 
> Why are these solves 3 seconds apart?


sus


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 32. 6.56 L2 B' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' L' R D2 R F @2022-05-12 _*09:16:42*_
> 33. 6.74 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D B' D L U2 B2 U2 R F' @2022-05-12 _*09:16:45*_
> 
> Why are these solves 3 seconds apart?





Imsoosm said:


> cuberswoop: full inspector mode
> 
> Edit:
> Oh wait... look at this
> ...


Hmmm
It could be an export issue like he said last time, but it's a bit too recent. Get your popcorn guys...


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 14, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> Hmmm
> It could be an export issue like he said last time, but it's a bit too recent. Get your popcorn guys...


maybe he generated scrams from somewhere else solved it and typed it all at once. Who would do that tho?


----------



## hyn (May 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3. (5.46) L F R B D2 U2 B D2 B2 F' L2 B' L D2 B' U R D' U2 @2022-05-12 17:06:24
> 4. (7.80) R2 D' R' F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L U' B' R2 D2 B2 @2022-05-12 17:06:23


time travel dilation!!!
EDIT: gsingh's message does say he typed them in tho


----------



## Imsoosm (May 14, 2022)

hydynn said:


> time travel dilation!!!
> EDIT: gsingh's message does say he typed them in tho


Ah, that probably explains it. As for how he can travel back in time to type something down...


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 14, 2022)

What I sometimes do is that I just write down my times and then type them all into cstimer.


----------



## gsingh (May 14, 2022)

they were typed in i already said that
my friend deleted them and i had to type them back in


----------



## cuberswoop (May 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> they were typed in i already said that
> my friend deleted them and i had to type them back in


I'm more interested in how you typed 6 times in so fast. Don't you have to look at the paper and then type and then look at the paper and then type? Plus you typed 3 times in 3 seconds.


----------



## gsingh (May 16, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> I'm more interested in how you typed 6 times in so fast. Don't you have to look at the paper and then type and then look at the paper and then type? Plus you typed 3 times in 3 seconds.


are you actually saying im faking solves because of my typing speed?


----------



## gsingh (May 17, 2022)

pb ao5
brian sun averages the same as me but somehow has a 5.94 ao5. 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-16 (solving from 2022-05-16 16:45:49 to 2022-05-16 16:48:03)
avg of 5: 6.10

Time List:
1. (7.03) R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 L F2 B R' B' D B2 L' B L R2 @2022-05-16 16:45:49 
2. 6.13 D' L' R2 B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D U2 R2 D F' D' L2 F R U' F @2022-05-16 16:46:11 
3. (5.58) F B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' B' L2 U2 B D2 R' U' L2 @2022-05-16 16:46:35 
4. 6.37 L2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B D B' F2 R' F' U B U2 @2022-05-16 16:47:17 
5. 5.80 F' D2 B2 L F2 R' F2 R B2 L' U2 R' D2 U B U' F2 D U2 R B' @2022-05-16 16:48:03


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> are you actually saying im faking solves because of my typing speed?


tbh i agree


----------



## gsingh (May 18, 2022)

15.60 virtual single
i average 36-40 so this was very unexpected








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

Yes! Finally, I am not alone in the realm of virtual cubing... It's just too addictive.

Also I have also gotten one move crosses before lol

How long have you been virtual cubing?


----------



## gsingh (May 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> How long have you been virtual cubing?


since like last week

i did a solve or two like a year ago though
it is really addicting
especially the 2x2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> since like last week


Ah. I see.
Also for your 15.60 single is that how you normally do that OLL?


----------



## gsingh (May 18, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Ah. I see.
> Also for your 15.60 single is that how you normally do that OLL?


yeah. when i was learning full oll i though 57 algs was too much to learn so i came up with a few myself and this was one of them. i now know the other alg and i am equally as fast with it but i still use this one


----------



## Imsoosm (May 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yeah. when i was learning full oll i though 57 algs was too much to learn so i came up with a few myself and this was one of them. i now know the other alg and i am equally as fast with it but i still use this one


For the sake of virtual cube, the other one would be faster because it is shorter. 
Pressing U would be r, and M would be r' for the standard OLL of the case. (I also found that alg lol)


----------



## gsingh (May 18, 2022)

averaging 25 on virtual
also did a 4x4 virtual solve-4:52


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

I'm just scared that when I do virtual 4x4 it gives me DP... PLL parity is fine with me on virtual, but OLL parity would be an actual nightmare.

and lmfao my first attempt was 1:51.539 with no parity


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

5.65 fullstep 3x3 single!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-19
single: 5.65

Time List:
1. 5.65 B' D' R U F L F2 L2 D R U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 @2022-05-19 20:46:04


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @gsingh, race to sub-1:30 on virtual 4x4? Also how have you been doing with your 1x1 lol


sure! also i have a 0.01 ao5 on stackmat for 1x1


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> STACKMAT? woaj did you touch the cube


yup, with one hand still on the timer

Averaging low 7 on 3x3(7.2-7.4). Most of my pb's are sub-7


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

welp I just got a 1:20.947 4x4 virtual with redux
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
single: 1:20.947

Time List:
1. 1:20.947 F' R D F' U2 F U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 F' U' Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 D B' D Rw2 F Uw2 Rw' Uw2 D B' U Uw' B Rw R' Fw L2 B' D

Recon
https://alg.cubing.net/?alg=z-/*0*/...w2_D_B-_U_Uw-_B_Rw_R-_Fw_L2_B-_D&puzzle=4x4x4


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> welp I just got a 1:20.947 4x4 virtual with redux
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
> single: 1:20.947
> 
> ...


why redux???


----------



## gsingh (May 20, 2022)

Goals for BASC 32 2022:
3x3: Sub 8 Average, Sub 7 Single
Main: Gan 11 M Duo( i lost my gan 12 yesterday  )
4x4: Sub 38 Average, Sub 35 Single
Main: Yj Mgc

i haven't gotten a really good 4x4 single or average since like march(i have not practiced since the beginning of april)so this felt nice
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20
single: 29.23

Time List:
1. 29.23 R F D' F2 D2 R L D2 Fw L U' R Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' U' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw U2 R Rw2 D2 F Rw2 U2 Rw R' Fw2 U Rw' B R' U' B Rw2 Fw2 @2022-05-20 12:03:14

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20 (solving from 2022-05-20 11:37:40 to 2022-05-20 12:03:14)
avg of 5: 32.72

Time List:
1. (37.76) U2 L U F' Fw U2 R2 U' Uw D' R D' U B' L D Rw R' F' D' Fw Uw2 Fw L' U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L D' Fw2 Uw2 D' B2 R2 Rw' B2 R B L2 @2022-05-20 11:37:40 
2. 33.32 B' D Uw' L' Fw B Rw L B' Rw2 B2 F' U' D' B' U' Uw' D2 Fw' D R' F2 U2 B' R2 B D U' Uw Fw Rw' U' Rw D2 Rw2 U R' Rw2 Fw' D' @2022-05-20 11:58:01 
3. 31.86 R L2 Fw2 U' R Rw' F2 D Fw' D Uw' B2 Fw' F2 D' B U' L2 B U2 F2 R2 D Rw' L D2 L Rw2 U R2 Uw2 D2 R' F R B2 F L Uw F' @2022-05-20 11:59:39 
4. 32.99 R D' Fw2 D2 Fw D' L2 R2 Uw Fw2 L2 Uw2 R2 B' U B2 Uw' F2 L Rw2 Fw' U R Rw2 B' R2 U F B' U' Fw2 F' L2 R' B2 R' D R U Uw2 @2022-05-20 12:01:49 
5. (29.23) R F D' F2 D2 R L D2 Fw L U' R Fw2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw' U' B' Rw2 Uw' Rw U2 R Rw2 D2 F Rw2 U2 Rw R' Fw2 U Rw' B R' U' B Rw2 Fw2 @2022-05-20 12:03:14


----------



## ruffleduck (May 20, 2022)

@cuberswoop Why "angry" reaction on each and every one of gsingh's posts? Seems... immature. Even if they weren't legitimate in the past, it isn't fair to assume none of their achievements are legit.


----------



## Timona (May 20, 2022)

Yeah, I don't like the red face at the bottom of every gsingh post.


----------



## gsingh (May 21, 2022)

oh pb ao5!
really nice last scramble
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20 (solving from 2022-05-20 18:00:44 to 2022-05-20 18:15:41)
avg of 5: 13.23

Time List:
1. 13.51 D' L F2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 R' B' D2 L D L' U @2022-05-20 18:00:44 
2. (15.58) F2 R' U2 R F2 L R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L' F' L D2 U R' U2 @2022-05-20 18:02:02 
3. 14.21 F2 D U R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F' D L' B F D2 B R F U @2022-05-20 18:13:58 
4. (11.79) B2 U2 L R' U2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 U2 R D' B' L' B L F' D' B2 L @2022-05-20 18:14:51 
5. 11.98 D R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B' F2 L' B2 D' U L2 D' R' @2022-05-20 18:15:41


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> oh pb ao5!
> really nice last scramble
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-20 (solving from 2022-05-20 18:00:44 to 2022-05-20 18:15:41)
> avg of 5: 13.23
> ...


Waiting for cuberswoop to come.



zzoomer said:


> @cuberswoop Why "angry" reaction on each and every one of gsingh's posts? Seems... immature. Even if they weren't legitimate in the past, it isn't fair to assume none of their achievements are legit.


yeah


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 22, 2022)

2 13s averages at your comp today? Oh yeah i'm sure you average 7. Seriously stop with this bs its annoying and so obvious that you fake solves. You literally already got caught why did you think it was a good idea to do it again.


----------



## Garf (May 22, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> 2 13s averages at your comp today? Oh yeah i'm sure you average 7. Seriously stop with this bs its annoying and so obvious that you fake solves. You literally already got caught why did you think it was a good idea to do it again.


Look, mate. Being at a competition is different from being at home. Cheating or no, he has the advantage of no one spectating him. At the competition, he has so much competition and people watching him + the other top guys. I could understand that his solves would be trash.


----------



## Timona (May 22, 2022)

Look at the times, not the average. His PR average is 10.6, and he had 3 solves above 13 obviously they were bad times. Let's not start beef on this again guys.


----------



## Garf (May 22, 2022)

Timona said:


> Look at the times, not the average. His PR average is 10.6, and he had 3 solves above 13 obviously they were bad times. Let's not start beef on this again guys.


TY. Also, his first AO5 he has 2 times under 10, one a 9 and one a 8. I think he kinda gave up on the 2nd average.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> TY. Also, his first AO5 he has 2 times under 10, one a 9 and one a 8. I think he kinda gave up on the 2nd average.


Let's look at the evidence. Gsingh has said he averages sub 8, but he doesn't have one como average under 10, or even one sub 8 single. We haven't seen any video footage, or anything to prove he's telling the truth. Not to mention he already has a history of lying about times.


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> TY. Also, his first AO5 he has 2 times under 10, one a 9 and one a 8. I think he kinda gave up on the 2nd average.


nerves increased cuz it was being streamed live
first round started off really bad with a 15 and a 16 that was a plus 2. on the 16 i messed up cross and had to rotate and do a u perm to fix it
round 2 started off okay but then i got a 15 and an 18. chances for a good average were gone and i sort of gave up.


----------



## PiKeeper (May 22, 2022)

Would it be at all possible for you to record/stream some solves? If you had an sub-8 ao25 on video, a lot of these accusations would stop.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Would it be at all possible for you to record/stream some solves? If you had an sub-8 ao25 on video, a lot of these accusations would stop.


Yep, an uncut one. Or even a sub 10 average of 25


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Yep, an uncut one. Or even a sub 10 average of 25


sub 10? im sub 8


----------



## ruffleduck (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> sub 10? im sub 8


Shouldn't be too hard then


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> sub 10? im sub 8


That way in case "camera nerves" kick in again you'll still have something to prove


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 23, 2022)

No one who averages sub 8 gets 2 13 averages in comp. I get nerves are a thing but theres a limit. I've messed up solves and averages before but this is consistently not even close to what you claim to average. Theres also the fact you've literally been caught faking solves before which means you have 0 credibility.


----------



## gsingh (May 23, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> No one who averages sub 8 gets 2 13 averages in comp. I get nerves are a thing but theres a limit. I've messed up solves and averages before but this is consistently not even close to what you claim to average. Theres also the fact you've literally been caught faking solves before which means you have 0 credibility.


its because i messed up... you can see i got an 18, a 12+4, and two 15's.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 23, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> No one who averages sub 8 gets 2 13 averages in comp. I get nerves are a thing but theres a limit. I've messed up solves and averages before but this is consistently not even close to what you claim to average. Theres also the fact you've literally been caught faking solves before which means you have 0 credibility.


At the venue, I was there, in the second round, it was really cold, my previous average was 12.83, and i got a 15.84


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 23, 2022)

Not one sub 10 average. Sure you can mess up or be nervous at a comp, but if you are actually sub 8 we should see some proof of that, and this certainly points against it.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 23, 2022)

Sure but that would only explain 1 bad average, also note your average is 3 seconds slower not 6, despite you averaging slower and therefore being more likely to have greater differences in your average.


----------



## gsingh (May 23, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> View attachment 19379
> Not one sub 10 average. Sure you can mess up or be nervous at a comp, but if you are actually sub 8 we should see some proof of that, and this certainly points against it.


multiple fails though
i dont do that many solves at a time so i never have big sessions to record but when i do one i will record it and post it here


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> multiple fails though
> i dont do that many solves at a time so i never have big sessions to record but when i do one i will record it and post it here


Record an uncut ao12 and that should be good


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

Pog
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-23
single: 4.89

Time List:
1. 4.89 D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F L' D L2 B L B' L2 D' @2022-05-23 16:35:25

also ill try to get a recorded average here soon

EDIT: ANOTHER AMAZING WHITE CROSS (It's solved!)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-23
single: 5.40

Time List:
1. 5.40 R' D' R' F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' F' U L2 U' F' D2 @2022-05-23 16:39:56


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

lol what
6 mover
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24
single: 0.46

Time List:
1. 0.46 U2 R' U' F R' U' @2022-05-24 09:56:40
6 Turns in 0.46 seconds = 13.04 TPS

this could have been sub 6 if not for the counting 9... 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 10:22:23 to 2022-05-24 10:25:29)
avg of 5: 6.87

Time List:
1. (9.96) B2 R F' D2 B' U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L' U2 R2 D R' U' F @2022-05-24 10:22:23 
2. 5.70 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R U B U' R' U2 L' D L' @2022-05-24 10:22:59 
3. 5.80 R B2 L U2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F D F' R' B2 U2 @2022-05-24 10:23:42 
4. 9.10 F L F L2 F R2 F' U2 B F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U L D L' D' @2022-05-24 10:24:03 
5. (5.11) R' D R F2 L B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F R U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 @2022-05-24 10:25:29


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> this could have been sub 6 if not for the counting 9...
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-24 (solving from 2022-05-24 10:22:23 to 2022-05-24 10:25:29)
> avg of 5: 6.87
> 
> ...


Video soon?
Here, you can even download this extension for your chrome browser:
*








Screencastify - Screen Video Recorder


The #1 screen recorder for Chrome. Capture, edit and share videos in seconds.




chrome.google.com




*
Don't even care about the camera angle, just post that video!


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

50/50, he's been right all along or he's faking times.


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Don't even care about the camera angle, just post that video!


ill do it soon


Timona said:


> 50/50, he's been right all along or he's faking times.


but you do believe me, right?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

I honestly am in favor of gsingh *not cheating.* I don't see why cheating would go to benefit him in any way because there was no reason for him to prove anything to us in the first place. Sure, he was caught cheating once, but if he was already caught and he learned his lesson, there is no reason to say that he is cheating now. But ngl, the fact that there has been multiple times where he has been asked to post a video and not posted does make this seem kinda sus. But, does it affect us if he says he average sub-8 at home? No! So, I ask, why did we start this discussion about trying to accuse gsingh of cheating in the first place?

In a bit of a shorter format, (still read above), DO WE HAVE ANYTHING TO GAIN BY ACCUSING GSINGH OF CHEATING?

(Yes, I know cuberswoop is gonna come in with the negative emojis on all of these comments)

I'm waiting for you, cuberswoop. I'm waiting..............


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ill do it soon
> 
> *but you do believe me, right?*


For sure


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> For sure


Same here.

Still waiting, cuberswoop. Still waiting.


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

i did a 5x5 average after a long time


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i did a 5x5 average after a long time
> View attachment 19395


Back to grinding 5x5!


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Back to grinding 5x5!


im gonna try to get sub 1 before basc 34 in july... i want to podium
tbh im surprised that im not complete trash after not practicing since april

basc 34 has all my favorite events except for oh


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> im gonna try to get sub 1 before basc 34 in july... i want to podium
> tbh im surprised that im not complete trash after not practicing since april


*Calls himself trash
*averages sub-1:20


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

hello, cuberswoop
We're ready to hack into your computer see your negative emojis


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> In a bit of a shorter format, (still read above), DO WE HAVE ANYTHING TO GAIN BY ACCUSING GSINGH OF CHEATING?


Yes, we do have something to gain. Cheating and lying will do nothing to help, and, for newer cubers on the fourm, seeing someone go from a 1:30 avg to 1:00 on 5x5 in 4 days for example gives an unrealistic expectation. Like I said, lying and cheating can only hurt, so it's best to keep it away from any hobby.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Sure, he was caught cheating once, but if he was already caught and he learned his lesson, there is no reason to say that he is cheating now.


He was caught cheating. He may have apologized, but it does not mean he learned his lesson. If you cheat, you not only lie to others, you are also lying to yourself. And it makes people no longer trust you. Not saying that gsingh lied, but, going from 1:30 to 1:00 in 4 days is unlikely. Just remember, lying will always have consequences; you can't lie forever, the truth will come out sooner or later. Take it from personal experience, DON'T LIE.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Yes, we do have something to gain. Cheating and lying will do nothing to help, and, for newer cubers on the fourm, seeing someone go from a 1:30 avg to 1:00 on 5x5 in 4 days for example gives an unrealistic expectation. Like I said, lying and cheating can only hurt, so it's best to keep it away from any hobby.


Do we improve by accusing him of something? If he cheated, then it makes him feel pressured when he does competition solves because he would be desperate to prove himself. We all know that cheating isn't a good thing to do, and I agree with this part: 


Eli Apperson said:


> lying and cheating can only hurt, so it's best to keep it away from any hobby.


but to be honest, him saying he averages better than his competition times only affects him.
The reason why many of us even have progression threads in the first place is to set goals for ourselves that we want to achieve and to keep up with them. If you cheat, then it is a you problem. I can see why he would cheat but I don't think he did this time because there is no obvious reason.



Abram Grimsley said:


> He was caught cheating. He may have apologized, but it does not mean he learned his lesson. If you cheat, you not only lie to others, you are also lying to yourself. And it makes people no longer trust you. Not saying that gsingh lied, but, going from 1:30 to 1:00 in 4 days is unlikely. Just remember, lying will always have consequences; you can't lie forever, the truth will come out sooner or later. Take it from personal experience, DON'T LIE.


I know all of this, because I was watching the whole think unfold between March and April about his 5x5 times. I have personally faked one 2x2 time, and that was me not counting a +2 on a 13 second solve, because I was trash at the time. I felt extremely bad about doing it, because I am one to not normally cheat, so I fixed it. If someone wants to cheat to beat someone or something like that, then I will speak out against it. But, at home, he isn't really going "against anyone". He is trying to beat *his own records *and get his *own new bests.

I have a question for you guys. If gsingh cheated, does it impact your life in any way, shape. or form?*


----------



## bulkocuber (May 24, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *I have a question for you guys. If gsingh cheated, does it impact your life in any way, shape. or form?*


Whatever the answer is, I would still like to have a video


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 24, 2022)

It makes me not trust or believe anything he says. But I will give him a chance: if he gives a video of either a sub-1:10 5x5 average or an 8 second 3x3 solve, with the scramble visible on screen, I will never doubt him again.


baseballjello67 said:


> I have a question for you guys. If gsingh cheated, does it impact your life in any way, shape. or form?


Solve must be in by the end of the week.


----------



## gsingh (May 24, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> It makes me not trust or believe anything he says. But I will give him a chance: if he gives a video of either a sub-1:10 5x5 average or an 8 second 3x3 solve, with the scramble visible on screen, I will never doubt him again.
> 
> Solve must be in by the end of the week.


you want a 5x5 solve?
also you're acting like its a life or death thing for me to prove that im sub-8 to you. you are giving me a deadline to post the solves. if i have time i will, if i dont ill post them later.


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2022)

gsingh said:


> you want a 5x5 solve?


3x3 would be better. A lot more entertaining that 5x5.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 24, 2022)

@gsingh has 6 sub 8 averages in the weekly competition, and he can get banned (I think) if he cheats, he also has 5 in a row. Just because he has bad competition nerves, or has to take some time to record a video, it doesn't mean that he is faking solves. I believe him


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 24, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Whatever the answer is, I would still like to have a video


So do I, but if we find out he is cheating, my life isn't over.


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @gsingh has 6 sub 8 averages in the weekly competition, and he can get banned (I think) if he cheats, he also has 5 in a row. Just because he has bad competition nerves, or has to take some time to record a video, it doesn't mean that he is faking solves. I believe him


Agreed.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 24, 2022)

Fine. I will give him the benefit of the doubt, and believe him. Just remember, if he is lying, it will come back one day and destroy his trustworthiness. 

Good bye.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 24, 2022)

Cheating is bad. I dont need a reason to call it out other than it shouldnt happen and i'm happy when its exposed. Also he literally hasnt provided *any* evidence to prove he's legit so idk why you would believe him.


----------



## Garf (May 25, 2022)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Cheating is bad. I dont need a reason to call it out other than it shouldnt happen and i'm happy when its exposed. Also he literally hasnt provided *any* evidence to prove he's legit so idk why you would believe him.


He plans on doing it. I think it's harder for him to show video, since he has a school chromebook.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (May 25, 2022)

reminder from someone who's actually sub8 that people who are sub8 don't get 13 averages officially. Like ever.


----------



## cuberswoop (May 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I honestly am in favor of gsingh *not cheating.* I don't see why cheating would go to benefit him in any way because there was no reason for him to prove anything to us in the first place. Sure, he was caught cheating once, but if he was already caught and he learned his lesson, there is no reason to say that he is cheating now.


Ah, whatever. Let people cheat. It's not like *cheating is dishonest and immorally wrong*. It's not like *we participate in a weekly competition where your position matters*. It's not like *there are forum competitions that he would win, possibly being sponsored and winning money*.


baseballjello67 said:


> But ngl, the fact that there has been multiple times where he has been asked to post a video and not posted does make this seem kinda lolben.


It doesn't matter he doesn't know how to can't *send a video*. We would see that *he is cheating *and no one likes people who tattle.


baseballjello67 said:


> But, does it affect us if he says he average sub-8 at home? No!


Whatever, he can say *he averages sub-8 at home, 8 is a cool number*, it's not like *there are kids that look up to fast people or anything*.


baseballjello67 said:


> So, I ask, why did we start this discussion about trying to accuse gsingh of cheating in the first place?


You're completely right *we should not have called him out and just let him get away with all this swindling, possibly gaining money from a weekly competition*.


AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> Cheating is bad. I dont need a reason to call it out other than it shouldnt happen and i'm happy when its exposed. Also he literally hasnt provided *any* evidence to prove he's legit so idk why you would believe him.


You absolute terrible person, it doesn't matter if he doesn't have any evidence. People trust idiots people all the time on the internet.


Zeke Mackay said:


> reminder from someone who's actually sub8 that people who are sub8 don't get 13 averages officially. Like ever.


Look at Feliks Zemdegs, he choked, like *a whole second when he averaged 8*. That probably equals up to around *sub-8 and getting a 13 average*, do exponents or long division and I'm sure you'll see that this is mathematically ok.


TheEpicCuber said:


> He plans on doing it. I think it's harder for him to show video, since he has a school chromebook.


I don't even think we need a video, it's already so obvious his times are real. It's just like the moon landing, obviously real, you don't need a video.


gsingh said:


> but you do believe me, right?


Of course, we believe you, sweetie! Don't listen to all the haters out there just because *you're so fast*, don't seek other peoples approval in the world just seek fame and riches, you'll likely become rich and probably a politician if you're faking times, so that should be a good basis for the people.


Timona said:


> 50/50, he's been right all along or he's faking times.


100/0*

Goodbye, everyone, this has been a long post.

- Swoops

P.S: All of this is satire, and none of it is meant to be taken seriously.
P.P.S: I'm not going to negatively react to any more of gsingh's posts (or probably any reactions and anyone's posts anymore (if you want you can pm me for why))
P.P.P.S Don't lie you didn't read all of this until you saw how funny it was.

- Swoops again because you might have forgotten who this message was from while reading all my P.Ss.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ah, whatever. Let people cheat. It's not like *cheating is dishonest and immorally wrong*. It's not like *we participate in a weekly competition where your position matters*. It's not like *there are forum competitions that he would win, possibly being sponsored and winning money*.
> 
> It doesn't matter he doesn't know how to can't *send a video*. We would see that *he is cheating *and no one likes people who tattle.
> 
> ...


honestly, I left a like on this because I felt like it addressed some points that I didn't realize. I am deciding to not post in this thing again, and if you are mad at me for siding with gsingh (I take no preference between not cheating and cheating) just don't. I don't hate anyone that doesn't side with me because, in the end, it doesn't bother me. If it bothers you, feel free to post in this thread. I won't stop you. 

I am leaving this conversation 100% neutral (no siding, I promise) and I hope that this gets resolved in the end.
If you were on the other side of the argument, then I don't hate you at all. (Not sarcastic)

Duck out.


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I won't stop you.


Gee thanks


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Gee thanks


I mean, I have no authority. lol why did i say that in the first place


----------



## cuberswoop (May 25, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I mean, I have no authority. lol why did i say that in the first place



stopp


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Ah, whatever. Let people cheat. It's not like *cheating is dishonest and immorally wrong*. It's not like *we participate in a weekly competition where your position matters*. It's not like *there are forum competitions that he would win, possibly being sponsored and winning money*.
> 
> It doesn't matter he doesn't know how to can't *send a video*. We would see that *he is cheating *and no one likes people who tattle.
> 
> ...


I thought people who get the Cubicle gift cards are randomly chosen?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I thought people who get the Cubicle gift cards are randomly chosen?


Yes, but if he wasn't supposed to be in a spot he "earned" then that leads to money if his number is chosen.


----------



## ender9994 (May 25, 2022)

Can everybody in this thread just knock it off already. This is a progress thread not a battle royale. 

If anyone has issues with another user, message them privately instead of obsessing over it here. It you suspect anyone of cheating in a weekly competition, message a moderator, provide actual proof, and let them deal with it. No one here is a gatekeeper to who is allowed to compete in forum competitions or post on these forums. Remember to follow the forum rules, follow the WCA spirit, and message moderators if there are actual issues instead of constantly obsession over it and trying to deal with it yourself . Mainly, just try and relax and have fun guys.


----------



## Timona (May 25, 2022)

ender9994 said:


> Can everybody in this thread just knock it off already. This is a progress thread not a battle royale.
> 
> If anyone has issues with another user, message them privately instead of obsessing over it here. It you suspect anyone of cheating in a weekly competition, message a moderator, provide actual proof, and let them deal with it. No one here is a gatekeeper to who is allowed to compete in forum competitions or post on these forums. Remember to follow the forum rules, follow the WCA spirit, and message moderators if there are actual issues instead of constantly obsession over it and trying to deal with it yourself . Mainly, just try and relax and have fun guys.


OMFG thank you.


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 25, 2022)

Timona said:


> OMFG thank you.


Agree 100%


----------



## gsingh (May 25, 2022)

i wanted to podium at basc 34 but then saw this
the first 5 are all sponsored by tc and #6 is also really good
i actually stand no chance

why are CA cubers so good


----------



## PiKeeper (May 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i wanted to podium at basc 34 but then saw this


I wouldn't be setting goals to podium if I were you since you apparently have the worst comp nerves ever and get consistently 3+ seconds over your average at home.


----------



## gsingh (May 25, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> I wouldn't be setting goals to podium if I were you since you apparently have the worst comp nerves ever and get consistently 3+ seconds over your average at home.


 i can set goals to podium if i want. its not harming you its only pushing myself to do better

2010 interview with andrew kang

people back then thought sub-9 was the limit
people now-getting sub-5 averages


----------



## Timona (May 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 2010 interview with andrew kang
> View attachment 19406
> people back then thought sub-9 was the limit
> people now-getting sub-5 averages


They were determining it based on the hardware back then, maybe they thought hardware couldnt get better


----------



## gsingh (May 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
single: 1:00.69

Time List:
1. 1:00.69 B' Dw2 Lw Fw2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 L2 D' L2 Bw' B Uw2 B2 Uw U' Dw2 Bw2 D2 L B2 Bw2 U Fw F' B' U Fw2 Bw U' R' B' R2 D' B L' Lw' B' D2 Bw' Fw F' Rw' Bw' Rw2 U R' Dw Uw2 D' Bw Rw2 Dw2 L R Rw2 U2 F2 Bw @2022-05-25 14:02:25

missed 5x5 pb by 0.19


----------



## gsingh (May 26, 2022)

5x5 pb by 6 seconds!
normal centers but really easy and quick edges
still averaging 1:10
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26
single: 54.41

Time List:
1. 54.41 B2 Uw F B2 Rw Lw2 Fw2 F2 L2 D' Fw2 R2 D2 Lw U2 R Bw F2 D Uw' Bw B2 Uw Rw Lw Bw2 D R Bw' Dw Uw' Rw D2 R' D2 F2 R' D R' B2 Lw' D' Uw Lw2 Dw' B2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Bw2 Rw D2 Rw B' R Dw D' Rw' D Uw

5x5 solves
the reason they only have a couple second difference for the time i did the solves was because i was using a different timer for a while( https://twistytimer.com/ its just like cs timer like the exact same thing) because cs timer was blocked for a while. i typed the solves into cs timer later
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26 (solving from 2022-05-26 09:10:39 to 2022-05-26 10:48:47)
avg of 16: 1:09.23

Time List:
1. 1:08.88 R2 B Dw' Lw D2 Lw2 Uw2 U' D Lw2 Uw' R Uw' R2 F' U2 L' D' L F2 Dw' U' D' B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' F D Dw' Uw2 U Bw' F Rw' Dw' L2 Rw2 F R' Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Fw U2 Uw' F' Dw2 U Rw L' Lw2 B' Uw U Bw F2 L' Lw2 F' @2022-05-26 09:10:39 
2. 1:07.91 U Bw2 B2 F2 Fw2 Dw2 D' Bw' Dw B L2 R Rw' Uw U2 Dw2 D B Bw' Fw2 R U2 Lw' B2 Bw Lw U Rw2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 Rw Bw D' L2 Dw' F' Bw Uw R Lw Bw2 Fw2 B F D2 Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw D Uw Bw Dw2 Uw Rw Fw2 D' @2022-05-26 10:46:59 
3. 1:13.11 B' Fw R' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 F' Fw2 Bw2 R Rw U Uw2 D2 R2 D2 Lw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' Dw' B' Uw Fw2 L Fw' Lw' D2 Bw' Fw2 R Bw F D' F R2 L' Dw2 Uw D F2 D2 Uw Rw' Uw B2 F2 Fw' L2 R' B2 D Rw R2 Bw D' R2 Dw F @2022-05-26 10:47:01 
4. 1:13.85 B' Lw Uw2 U2 Lw B2 Bw L2 B L2 B' Dw' B Dw' L2 U' Dw2 Bw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 F2 B' D Lw Rw U' D2 B Dw U R Uw2 Rw Lw' U F' U' Rw2 B2 Fw' F Bw D' Dw2 F D2 L' R' F2 Dw F' D Bw2 D U2 Rw2 B Uw2 @2022-05-26 10:47:09 
5. 1:09.30 Fw' Dw' Rw2 D Rw2 L' U' Uw Fw' U D R' D2 B2 Dw' Rw2 D B2 U' Bw2 B Fw2 R' Rw' D2 L2 U2 R Rw L F' Rw' Uw2 Rw F2 D2 B2 Rw D2 Fw2 U2 D' B' R2 Dw Fw' Dw F Rw' Fw' D' L' F' Fw B' Dw2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw @2022-05-26 10:47:20 
6. 1:10.51 Fw B' Lw2 Uw' R2 D Lw R' B2 Dw2 F D2 Bw2 Uw' Lw2 L' F' Rw' R' Lw' B' Uw2 R2 Lw2 Uw2 F Dw' L' Fw' B Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 R Lw2 U R' B' Uw Dw2 Rw' L F2 B' Uw' R' Bw2 F R' Dw' U' F L F2 D2 B' D Rw2 R @2022-05-26 10:47:27 
7. 1:14.01 U Rw' Fw B2 U' D Dw2 B Dw' Rw' U F Rw2 Dw2 Lw Fw' R' B' Uw B2 Uw' D' Fw D Dw2 Lw Fw' R2 B' F2 L Rw U D2 B Dw2 Rw R D' Dw Uw F' Uw' Bw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw Rw B' F2 L' Dw' U Lw2 Fw D2 F L' Uw @2022-05-26 10:47:31 
8. (54.41) F' Fw D Fw' Lw' B2 Bw R' L' Bw' B' Rw L2 Lw Dw F' D Uw' F L D2 F' R2 Lw' Fw B2 Dw B' Bw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw' U2 Dw2 R2 Lw' B2 U2 Lw2 R2 D Lw Rw Bw' Uw' B Fw2 Rw2 L2 U2 D Uw L' D' Fw2 Rw' L @2022-05-26 10:47:55 
9. 1:06.50 U Lw B R' Bw' D Lw' U' Uw2 Bw2 L' R' D2 Dw' U F' R2 Dw2 L Uw' F2 Dw2 Uw' D2 Bw2 F' Rw2 F R2 F2 Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw Fw Rw Dw Uw' Fw2 B R L' D L U L' Fw2 Rw' R' Lw2 D' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 U2 L Fw2 Dw B @2022-05-26 10:47:53 
10. 1:16.44 Dw' R L2 D U R2 B' Uw2 B' R' D2 B' Fw' Rw2 Dw Rw D' R' D2 B D Dw' Fw2 R' F' U' R' U Dw F' Bw' R' Rw' Lw' F' Dw2 F' U Bw R2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw2 U' Fw Bw Rw Fw2 F L2 Uw' Fw D Bw2 D2 Lw Rw B2 Rw @2022-05-26 10:47:49 
11. 1:04.84 Uw2 F Dw F2 B2 Fw' Bw D2 Dw Bw' F Uw' Dw2 U2 B2 Dw' B2 Dw' U' B' Rw' L D Uw' R' L2 Fw2 R Uw Bw' L D' Rw' R L D B Fw Rw D2 R' U R' Rw' Lw F L' Lw' Bw' L2 Lw Dw Bw F U D' B Fw2 Rw L @2022-05-26 10:48:11 
12. 1:05.11 U' Dw2 Fw F R2 Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw2 Rw Bw Lw R Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw Lw L' Uw2 Dw' Fw2 L' B Fw' U R U2 L U B R' F' Bw' L2 F Dw' B' Lw2 Dw' F2 U' Fw' Bw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B L R' D' Uw Lw Fw F' Bw' Dw' F2 Lw' L' @2022-05-26 10:48:19 
13. 1:08.82 D Bw' B' Dw' U' L Fw D2 Lw' D' B' Lw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 U' D' R Rw2 Lw Uw2 Dw2 F' Fw U D' Fw R2 Bw L R' B2 Lw' F' Rw2 Fw' L Rw' B2 Bw' Rw' Lw' Dw' R Uw2 R Fw' Rw R' L Bw' Rw' Lw' R' Bw2 F' Rw2 Lw L2 Fw' @2022-05-26 10:48:28 
14. 1:02.17 Rw Lw' U' Rw2 F2 Rw' Dw Bw F' Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 F' R2 U D2 Bw B2 Lw Fw Rw' Uw U' F' Lw' Uw Rw Bw2 D2 L' U' L Fw2 U' Lw' D2 Fw R2 L' Dw B' Dw' Bw Fw Rw' Dw' Lw' R' F2 Fw' L' D2 Fw Lw2 Dw2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' @2022-05-26 10:48:40 
15. (1:18.79) D' F Uw B' D' F D2 Lw' Rw L R2 D2 U2 L' Dw U2 R' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U' Rw U Uw L2 Dw' Bw R Lw' D' Dw2 U' F' Dw' B L2 Dw2 R Fw' D2 Dw' Rw U D' Uw' Fw' Uw U F2 Fw2 D' B2 Bw Fw' R2 Bw2 Dw' Rw2 Uw' @2022-05-26 10:48:30 
16. 1:07.76 Fw2 L2 Bw' Dw L Uw2 Bw' Rw' D Lw' Bw B2 R2 Fw2 Lw2 U L2 Dw Rw D2 Dw' R' F2 Lw2 Dw L' Fw' Rw' B Uw' Rw' B Rw R' F Rw2 D2 L' Rw Fw L2 Fw2 Lw2 D' Bw L' Bw L2 Fw2 B' L2 Rw' R B2 Uw2 B U2 Bw Dw L @2022-05-26 10:48:47


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 5x5 solves
> the reason they only have a couple second difference for the time i did the solves was because i was using a different timer for a while( https://twistytimer.com/ its just like cs timer like the exact same thing) because cs timer was blocked for a while. i typed the solves into cs timer later
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-26 (solving from 2022-05-26 09:10:39 to 2022-05-26 10:48:47)
> avg of 16: 1:09.23
> ...


If you are doing solves, just record them. We need a video


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> If you are doing solves, just record them. We need a video


i was doing 5x5
and even if i do record them, i still have no way to post them here


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i was doing 5x5
> and even if i do record them, i still have no way to post them here


No way?
You could use a video hosting website, I don't know any off the top of my head (imgur might?), or post an unlisted yt video.
Then, give us the link, or use a pastebin. Also, from a school chromebook, surely you could email yourself with the file, and then access it from your phone? Or record with a phone and use speedsolving.com from there and just upload it?
There's got to be a way, I appreciate that it might be convoluted, but there are lots of options to try.


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> No way?
> You could use a video hosting website, I don't know any off the top of my head (imgur might?), or post an unlisted yt video.
> Then, give us the link, or use a pastebin. Also, from a school chromebook, surely you could email yourself with the file, and then access it from your phone? Or record with a phone and use speedsolving.com from there and just upload it?
> There's got to be a way, I appreciate that it might be convoluted, but there are lots of options to try.


dont have phone
cant post on youtube with chromebook either
ill try some other way though


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Here's an alternative: record a video on your phone, and ask someone to give you their email. Now (if you use Apple phone) send it to their email on the share button in Photos. Not very complicated
> 
> Edit:
> Wait you don't have a phone. So except for your computer you have no other devices?


a tablet that i cant do anything on because my brother has spent all the storage with random stuff so it wont record anything, and i cant email something to it because of that issue
i tried opening speedsolving on it once, and it didnt work. the tablets really slow because of the storage issue

EDIT: im an idiot. i have a windows desktop that works almost perfectly


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> a tablet that i cant do anything on because my brother has spent all the storage with random stuff so it wont record anything, and i cant email something to it because of that issue
> i tried opening speedsolving on it once, and it didnt work. the tablets really slow because of the storage issue
> 
> EDIT: im an idiot. i have a windows desktop that works almost perfectly


Hmm... if I remember correctly, I posted something about screencastify, which can use a web monitor.


----------



## gsingh (May 27, 2022)

finally, a sub-6 ao5!
done during science class
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-27 (solving from 2022-05-26 18:34:33 to 2022-05-27 09:38:05)
avg of 5: 5.94

Time List:
1. 5.93 F' L2 D' B L' U D L F B2 U2 D2 B' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B' D @2022-05-26 18:34:33 
2. (8.10) D' L U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U F L D' U L2 B' L R2 @2022-05-27 09:36:12 
3. (5.48) B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 B L U' F2 R' F2 L @2022-05-27 09:36:38 
4. 5.77 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 L F2 L2 U' F2 D' B' L' U L2 F' R' B' @2022-05-27 09:37:25 
5. 6.11 L' U B' L2 D' R D2 B' D' R' L' F2 D2 R F2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' @2022-05-27 09:38:05


----------



## Garf (May 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> finally, a sub-6 ao5!
> done during science class
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-27 (solving from 2022-05-26 18:34:33 to 2022-05-27 09:38:05)
> avg of 5: 5.94
> ...


Science teachers be like: according to the wiki, it is physically impossible to get through all the Rubik's Cube's possible permutations. *Them noticing you* Except for a young Gurshan here. He has probably been through all of them more times than accountable for.


----------



## gsingh (May 28, 2022)

another 3x3 pb ao5!
scramble for the 4.99 is amazing
was going to record some solves to post but then got some guests so ill do them on monday since i dont usally cube too much on the weekends
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-27 (solving from 2022-05-27 16:39:45 to 2022-05-27 16:43:34)
avg of 5: 5.85

Time List:
1. 6.59 U2 F L' U2 R' U' F R' U' F2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 D B2 R' @2022-05-27 16:39:45 
2. 5.14 U2 D' L' B R' B U' L2 D' F2 L' F2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 L B2 @2022-05-27 16:41:59 
3. 5.82 L' B R U' D R D2 F L D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L B @2022-05-27 16:42:23 
4. (7.81) D2 R B2 D R L2 D F L2 F' U2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' L @2022-05-27 16:43:06 
5. (4.99) B2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U R' D2 U R' F' U' F' R2 @2022-05-27 16:43:34


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i was doing 5x5
> and even if i do record them, i still have no way to post them here


I suppose you can post it on youtube as unlisted and post the link


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 5. (4.99) B2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U R' D2 U R' F' U' F' R2 @2022-05-27 16:43:34


DUDE THAT SCRAMBLE THO


----------



## gsingh (May 29, 2022)

6x6 pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-28
single: 1:56.87

Time List:
1. 1:56.87 Uw' Dw Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 U2 Bw 3Fw R2 Bw2 L Lw' 3Uw' Bw' Rw Dw2 L' Lw' F B' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw Uw' 3Fw' 3Rw L2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' Uw B2 D2 Fw' Lw Fw2 Bw' R2 D2 Rw' R' L2 Lw2 Uw' Bw Lw 3Rw2 3Uw' Lw Rw 3Uw' Uw' Bw' 3Fw2 F B' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw D' U Fw2 3Fw2 D2 F2 Fw' L2 3Rw 3Uw L R2 Fw 3Uw 3Rw' Uw2 D' R' F @2022-05-28 18:08:33


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

ill record the solves today
Progression: I now have a sub-7 ao200, 6.98. Averaging 7.0-7.3. I'm improving at light-speed again. 
I did some solves on my smartcube. I now know that I average around 8 tps per solve, which is great. My f2l look-ahead is amazing and I can do my last layer algs pretty quickly. The problem is my efficiency and rotations. I don't use as many f2l tricks as I should, and I rotate way too much. So I learned some cool ways to solve cases into different slots. This was from watching Matty's example solves. My efficiency is a lot better now, and a don't rotate that much anymore. I also learned a bunch of f2l tricks from Brian Sun. My movecount has gone down up to 10 turns in some solves. But I can't do those tricks and inserts fast in my solves yet. I can execute them quick on their own, but I still have the habit of rotating to solve the cases. So I'm just doing a bunch of slow, untimed solves now to get into the habit of using them. After I can do those while keeping my solve fluid and pauseless, sub-7 will be easy. I hope to achieve this before July, and it looks vey manageable. Sub-7 coming soon.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ill record the solves today
> Progression: I now have a sub-7 ao200, 6.98. Averaging 7.0-7.3. I'm improving at light-speed again.
> I did some solves on my smartcube. I now know that I average around 8 tps per solve, which is great. My f2l look-ahead is amazing and I can do my last layer algs pretty quickly. The problem is my efficiency and rotations. I don't use as many f2l tricks as I should, and I rotate way too much. So I learned some cool ways to solve cases into different slots. This was from watching Matty's example solves. My efficiency is a lot better now, and a don't rotate that much anymore. I also learned a bunch of f2l tricks from Brian Sun. My movecount has gone down up to 10 turns in some solves. But I can't do those tricks and inserts fast in my solves yet. I can execute them quick on their own, but I still have the habit of rotating to solve the cases. So I'm just doing a bunch of slow, untimed solves now to get into the habit of using them. After I can do those while keeping my solve fluid and pauseless, sub-7 will be easy. I hope to achieve this before July, and it looks vey manageable. Sub-7 coming soon.


I'm waiting for cuberswoop to come and say that sub 7 is imposaible you faked blah blah.


----------



## Garf (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm just now starting to realize how far I've gotten... I can't believe the next goal is Sub-6! I remember about a year ago I struggled to get sub-18, and now I'm nearing world-class level!


*Have you recorded those solves yet?*


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> *Have you recorded those solves yet?*


when i get back from school


----------



## bulkocuber (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> when i get back from school


Plot twist: he lives at school


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> when i get back from school


How did you write this?


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> How did you write this?


chromebook

@Abram Grimsley why confused


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @Abram Grimsley why confused


If you're at school, how are you using a Chromebook?


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> If you're at school, how are you using a Chromebook?


because its a school chromebook


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> because its a school chromebook


I know that. I asked HOW are you using it? Shouldn't you be in class?


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 31, 2022)

_*Cubing in class be like.................*_


----------



## gsingh (May 31, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I know that. I asked HOW are you using it? Shouldn't you be in class?


i am. i can use the chromebook during class because we have work ON THE CHROMEBOOK
also, if youre done with everything, free time. so i can use it then


----------



## DynaXT (May 31, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I know that. I asked HOW are you using it? Shouldn't you be in class?



I cannot tell you how many times me and other kids in my class are doing things they shouldn’t be during class. I mean, my friend learned how to solve a cube yesterday, and all of Chinese class he was solving and the teacher just did not care. And he was using a loud Rubik’s brand too.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (May 31, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> the teacher just did not care


That's sad.


----------



## DynaXT (May 31, 2022)

It is. This kid has slept through an uncountable number of classes without the teacher noticing.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

i recorded 25 solves. average was 9.31
bad i know, but still okay with camera nerves. im gonna start recording more solves to help me deal with the nerves. in this ao25, after a while, i started averaging 8 when i calmed my nerves a bit toward the end
video link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jc3yq_i-5QkUkzO2DpPRvEgHzJAklzoy/view?usp=sharing
Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-31 (solving from 2022-05-31 17:08:16 to 2022-05-31 17:21:22)
avg of 25: 9.31

Time List:
1. 8.89 U2 L U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 L F' R2 D B2 L U' @2022-05-31 17:08:16
2. 8.79 R B U' B2 D R2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L' F' L @2022-05-31 17:08:40
3. 10.07 F' D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B' U' F R' D R2 B' @2022-05-31 17:09:06
4. 10.70 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B' L' B L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U' R' D1 @2022-05-31 17:09:36
5. 9.98 R2 B D2 B' R' B' D L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L @2022-05-31 17:10:07
6. 8.30 U2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U L R U2 L F2 R2 D' @2022-05-31 17:11:15
7. 8.97 R' L D' R' B D F R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B @2022-05-31 17:11:41
8. 9.61 F B2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R' D' R2 F' R' U2 B U2 @2022-05-31 17:12:09
9. 10.19 D U2 L2 R' D2 L B2 F2 L D2 B U B L' D2 F L2 F B R2 @2022-05-31 17:12:35
10. 9.45 U R2 F' U' F2 R2 L U D2 F2 U2 F2 R' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L U' @2022-05-31 17:13:10
11. 9.56 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U' L' R U F D R' D' B' @2022-05-31 17:13:34
12. 8.53 R' L D B' R2 U B2 U L D2 B U2 D2 L2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 B F' @2022-05-31 17:14:02
13. (8.05) B L' U2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 D B D R U2 B2 D R2 D' F' @2022-05-31 17:14:29
14. 8.74 D' U R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U' R U B' R' B2 F2 R U R2 F' D2 F @2022-05-31 17:14:52
15. (12.38) D' B2 L F2 U2 F2 L R2 B2 R U2 L2 D L F U F2 L2 D' U' @2022-05-31 17:15:20
16. (12.19) B' L D2 F2 B' U2 R F U2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 B R2 F D2 B2 @2022-05-31 17:15:50
17. 8.71 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D R' B2 D U' B2 U R D @2022-05-31 17:16:19
18. 8.63 R F U' L2 F2 R F2 D' L F B2 L2 U2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 @2022-05-31 17:16:50
19. 8.92 F L2 B F2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 B' U L2 F2 D2 F U2 R2 @2022-05-31 17:17:16
20. (7.16) R D L B' D B L' U F U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F' U2 B' F2 B2 @2022-05-31 17:18:36
21. 8.76 U2 L' B' D' L D' F2 L' B' R2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B D2 @2022-05-31 17:18:59
22. 10.76 U2 R D2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 D R' U' B2 U' R' F' R' F' @2022-05-31 17:19:23
23. 8.10 U2 L F L2 U' F' D B2 D2 L D2 L U2 R F2 B2 U2 R' U2 F' @2022-05-31 17:19:50
24. 9.72 D2 L2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 U R B' D' L U2 R B F' L2 @2022-05-31 17:20:15
25. 10.12 R2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 R' B' U2 R2 B' D' F' U2 R' @2022-05-31 17:21:22


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i recorded 25 solves. average was 9.31
> bad i know, but still okay with camera nerves. im gonna start recording more solves to help me deal with the nerves. in this ao25, after a while, i started averaging 8 when i calmed my nerves a bit toward the end
> video link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jc3yq_i-5QkUkzO2DpPRvEgHzJAklzoy/view?usp=sharing
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-31 (solving from 2022-05-31 17:08:16 to 2022-05-31 17:21:22)
> ...


I took a look at that video, and I must say you have to work on your hand placement. I don't think you can have your fingertips that far off from the puzzle.
Yeah, this video confirms it: 



Otherwise, the solves look pretty good. Mostly sub-10, which is what we needed to see.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

i was locking up a lot. gan 11 isnt working out too well for me. i love the cube, but it catches a lot. probably just my turning style, as most people dont have a problem with it.(except for leo) i liked the gan 12 a lot better. ill probably get an rs3m or something, i never have locked up or had a catching problem on that cube(almost all of my friends have one). i can use that until my birthday in august, when i can buy another gan 12


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i was locking up a lot. gan 11 isnt working out too well for me. i love the cube, but it catches a lot. probably just my turning style, as most people dont have a problem with it.(except for leo) i liked the gan 12 a lot better. ill probably get an rs3m or something, i never have locked up or had a catching problem on that cube(almost all of my friends have one). i can use that until my birthday in august, when i can buy another gan 12


You should buy the WRM 2021 maglev. It is an amazing cube and a main for both me and a lot of cubers. It is a really good cube, and I would recommend it to anyone. Even the non-maglev is a pretty good cube (so I hear)


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i recorded 25 solves. average was 9.31
> bad i know, but still okay with camera nerves. im gonna start recording more solves to help me deal with the nerves. in this ao25, after a while, i started averaging 8 when i calmed my nerves a bit toward the end
> video link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jc3yq_i-5QkUkzO2DpPRvEgHzJAklzoy/view?usp=sharing
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-31 (solving from 2022-05-31 17:08:16 to 2022-05-31 17:21:22)
> ...


Sadj that we can't see your screen to see if they're pre-selected or not


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Sadj that we can't see your screen to see if they're pre-selected or not


the scrambles?
they were random but i cant prove that i guess. you'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> the scrambles?


Yes


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Yes


they were random but i cant prove that i guess. you'll just have to take my word for it


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 1, 2022)

Despite all the evidence saying otherwise, I really wanted to believe that maybe you weren't faking results. However, this video is clear proof that you are faking your times. I believe that you're probably at least sub-12, but you are certainly not consistently sub-10 even. Your competition results, which cannot be faked, are nowhere near the level of a sub-8 or even sub-10 solver, and it appears as if you are exaggerating how bad your comp/camera nerves are. 
Now we come to the video you posted. "Camera nerves" should not be making your solves 2 seconds slower, but even that I can give you the benefit of the doubt on. The most damning thing is that you are obviously using cs timer's easy cross scrambles. I watched the first seven minutes of your video, and every single solve had 1-3 white cross pieces solved with the other pieces easily inserted. Anyone who watches the video can see that this is true. This is the second time you have been caught faking times, so you clearly have not changed your ways. If I were you, I would confess and take a break from these forums for a while.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

PiKeeper said:


> Despite all the evidence saying otherwise, I really wanted to believe that maybe you weren't faking results. However, this video is clear proof that you are faking your times. I believe that you're probably at least sub-12, but you are certainly not consistently sub-10 even. Your competition results, which cannot be faked, are nowhere near the level of a sub-8 or even sub-10 solver, and it appears as if you are exaggerating how bad your comp/camera nerves are.
> Now we come to the video you posted. "Camera nerves" should not be making your solves 2 seconds slower, but even that I can give you the benefit of the doubt on. The most damning thing is that you are obviously using cs timer's easy cross scrambles. I watched the first seven minutes of your video, and every single solve had 1-3 white cross pieces solved with the other pieces easily inserted. Anyone who watches the video can see that this is true. This is the second time you have been caught faking times, so you clearly have not changed your ways. If I were you, I would confess and take a break from these forums for a while.


ooh that is a nice catch. im not faking my times, i just had that on today since science class.(i had a different session in which i was trying to see what i could get on good scrambles(to simulate what being full cn would be like)) i didnt see that while doing this average, and i still had it on since this morning. ill redo the average and and post another one


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> to simulate what being full cn would be like


Off-topic from faking solves but full CN averages just over 5 moves for the optimal cross, not like 1-3.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Off-topic from faking solves but full CN averages just over 5 moves for the optimal cross, not like 1-3.


ok.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> I cannot tell you how many times me and other kids in my class are doing things they shouldn’t be during class. I mean, my friend learned how to solve a cube yesterday, and all of Chinese class he was solving and the teacher just did not care. And he was using a loud Rubik’s brand too.


Why do noncubers think Rubik's Brands are the best


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

Alright guys, 
People have told me that I'm lying, and that my solves are fake, and to stop posting my "fake" progress.
But I'm going to keep posting my progress is this thread and if you guys want to keep obsessing over what I do, I don't care. I'm just going to focusing on solving and improving, while you guys obsess over my times if you want to. If you feel like I'm faking solves, then just ignore me. It's not harming you.


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Alright guys,
> People have told me that I'm lying, and that my solves are fake, and to stop posting my "fake" progress.
> But I'm going to keep posting my progress is this thread and if you guys want to keep obsessing over what I do, I don't care. I'm just going to focusing on solving and improving, while you guys obsess over my times if you want to. If you feel like I'm faking solves, then just ignore me. It's not harming you.


Sounds good, mate. I do hope, however, to see more web-cam solves. Maybe that way, you can show that you are the best you claim to be. I am not saying that you are faking your times. I am just saying that maybe you can record them so that you can see what you do wrong in your solves and work on them through slow solves to stop the bad habits,


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 4. 10.70 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 U B' L' B L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U' R' D1 @2022-05-31 17:09:36


I happened to notice that the final D had a 1 in it, which obviously never happens with a cs timer generated scramble, even for the easy cross ones. So unless if somebody can think of some legitimate reason this could've happened, it seems as if you've also tampered with the scrambles.

I also was watching part of the video, I didn't feel like watching it all, but within the first few minutes I saw that you reset your timer after a bad solve. I think everyone has deleted a bad solve before, but it obviously does reduce the accuracy of the average.




gsingh said:


> If you feel like I'm faking solves, then just ignore me. It's not harming you.


Faking solves isn't harming me as an individual, but fake solves are one of the worst parts about the cubing community. One of the things that made me fall in love with the community, was the fact that it was just different in the best possible ways. I'd argue at least for myself, the honesty was one of the best parts. I felt like I could be myself and as if I was welcome. But whenever people fake solves or do anything dishonest, it just seems to morph cubing into any other online community.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm not with him anymore. Way too sus.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Alright guys,
> People have told me that I'm lying, and that my solves are fake, and to stop posting my "fake" progress.
> But I'm going to keep posting my progress is this thread and if you guys want to keep obsessing over what I do, I don't care. I'm just going to focusing on solving and improving, while you guys obsess over my times if you want to. If you feel like I'm faking solves, then just ignore me. It's not harming you.


Alright, sounds good. For me, there's too much evidence against you rn, but I hope eventually you'll prove that you're legit. Good luck


----------



## Timona (Jun 1, 2022)

I love the Internet.

For the record I still stand with @gsingh, if anyone even cares.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> For the record I still stand with @gsingh, if anyone even cares.


Me too


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

Switched to redux for 5x5


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Switched to redux for 5x5


Doing 5x5 again?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Doing 5x5 again?


yeah


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Me too


Me three

WHERE IS CUBERSWOOP


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Me three
> 
> WHERE IS CUBERSWOOP


----------



## gsingh (Jun 2, 2022)

two sub-1 5x5 singles in a row! and i still average 1:09


----------



## gsingh (Jun 2, 2022)

Goals for Berkeley Summer 2022:
3x3: Sub 9 Average, Sub 7 Single
Main: Gan 11 M Duo
7x7: Sub 5 Average, Sub 4:30 Single
Main: Yj Mgc
Pyraminx: Sub-10 Average, Sub-8 Single
Main: Qiyi Pyraminx
Skewb: Sub-15 Average, Sub-10 Single
Main: Cubing Classroom Skewb

Goals for BASC 34 2022
2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 2 Single
Main: Qiyi MS
3x3: Sub 8 Average, Sub 6 Single
Main: Gan 11 M Duo
4x4: Sub 40 Average, Sub 35 Single
Main: Yj Mgc
5x5: Sub 1:10 Average, Sub 1 Single
Main: Yj Mgc
Megaminx: Sub 2 Average, Sub 1:50 Single
Main: Qiyi Megaminx


----------



## gsingh (Jun 3, 2022)

5x5 pb
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-03
single: 53.54

Time List:
1. 53.54 D' Fw' U2 Lw2 Dw Bw2 B' Rw2 Lw Fw Bw2 Lw2 R' U Rw2 F Dw' Bw D' F' Dw Bw2 Uw2 Rw' U B' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' F2 D L' U2 D B Lw' L' Rw' D L2 Bw2 Fw Rw' Lw2 F' Rw' R Lw' B D' F' Rw' Bw' B2 Dw D' R Bw B U' @2022-06-03 13:34:04


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Goals for Berkeley Summer 2022:
> 3x3: Sub 9 Average, Sub 7 Single
> Main: Gan 11 M Duo
> 7x7: Sub 5 Average, Sub 4:30 Single
> ...


I thought you were using Gan 12 Maglev?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 4, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I thought you were using Gan 12 Maglev?


i said in an earlier post that i lost it


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i said in an earlier post that i lost it


My guy, why didn't you keep it in a safe? $80 is a lot of money. Think about how many candy bars that is. That's like, 40 candy bars.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> My guy, why didn't you keep it in a safe? $80 is a lot of money. Think about how many candy bars that is. That's like, 40 candy bars.


Think of how many pennies it would be. 8,000 of the bronze ones.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 5, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Think of how many pennies it would be. 8,000 of the bronze ones.


That is A LOT of Meijer's horse rides.


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jun 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i recorded 25 solves. average was 9.31
> bad i know, but still okay with camera nerves. im gonna start recording more solves to help me deal with the nerves. in this ao25, after a while, i started averaging 8 when i calmed my nerves a bit toward the end
> video link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Jc3yq_i-5QkUkzO2DpPRvEgHzJAklzoy/view?usp=sharing
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-31 (solving from 2022-05-31 17:08:16 to 2022-05-31 17:21:22)
> ...


you should use normal scrambles instead of easy cross ones


----------



## gsingh (Jun 6, 2022)

pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-06 (solving from 2022-06-06 11:20:09 to 2022-06-06 11:22:45)
avg of 5: 5.81

Time List:
1. (5.01) U D R L2 D B L' B2 U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 L @2022-06-06 11:20:09 
2. (7.34) U L' U2 F' U' B2 R F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 L' F @2022-06-06 11:20:30 
3. 6.21 F2 B2 U' L2 D' F' D' B' U' B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 R F2 @2022-06-06 11:20:59 
4. 5.94 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U @2022-06-06 11:21:23 
5. 5.29 U F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U' B' D' B R' F L2 U' @2022-06-06 11:22:45


----------



## gsingh (Jun 7, 2022)

Current averages for all of my events:

2x2: 2.9-3.6
3x3: 6.8-7.2
4x4: 32-36
5x5: 1:04-1:08
6x6: 2:08-2:15
7x7: 4:20- 4:40
OH: 15-16
Megaminx: 1:55
Pyraminx: 10-12
Skewb: 15-20
Square-1: 45
3bld: 3-5 Minutes


----------



## gsingh (Jun 9, 2022)

pyra pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-08 (solving from 2022-06-08 15:58:32 to 2022-06-08 16:01:38)
avg of 5: 9.71

Time List:
1. (12.08) U' R L' B' U' L' U R l b u @2022-06-08 15:58:32 
2. 9.36 R' L R B U L' B L' l b' @2022-06-08 15:59:04 
3. 11.47 U B L U' R' U' R L l' r u @2022-06-08 16:00:04 
4. (6.43) L' B' R' U' B' L B' U' l u @2022-06-08 16:00:49 
5. 8.31 B U B' L U B' R L' b' u' @2022-06-08 16:01:38

also pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-08
single: 6.02

Time List:
1. 6.02 R L R' B L' U L U' r' b u @2022-06-08 15:55:10


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jun 9, 2022)

Any goals for the weekend?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 9, 2022)

Goals for Berkeley Summer 2022:
3x3: Sub 9 Average, Sub 7 Single
Main: Gan 11 M Duo
7x7: Sub 5 Average, Sub 4:30 Single
Main: Yj Mgc
Pyraminx: Sub-10 Average, Sub-8 Single
Main: Qiyi Pyraminx
Skewb: Sub-15 Average, Sub-10 Single
Main: Cubing Classroom Skewb


----------



## gsingh (Jun 9, 2022)

the sq-1 uwr single is 1.64! how...


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> the sq-1 uwr single is 1.64! how...


Probably a 1-3 slice CSP, and then OBL skip / 1-3 slice OBL, then PBL skip, or maybe 4-6 slice PBL
(Seems to be 12 slices max for my prediction, but I don't know much about squan)
But pretty funny squan uwr is faster than 3x3 uwr


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> the sq-1 uwr single is 1.64! how...


Skipped csp, co, and eo, leaving only an easy cp and ep.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 10, 2022)

pog again
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-10 (solving from 2022-06-10 14:23:05 to 2022-06-10 14:25:10)
avg of 5: 5.75

Time List:
1. 6.02 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D' B R B L D' F U2 @2022-06-10 14:23:05 
2. (9.33) U2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R D' U2 B' L' R' F L' B D' @2022-06-10 14:23:31 
3. 5.55 R2 U D B2 L2 F U2 R' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 L U2 L' D2 L' @2022-06-10 14:23:56 
4. (5.42) F2 L R D2 L' F2 R B2 F2 L' D' R' U2 R' U F L' D2 R @2022-06-10 14:24:28 
5. 5.67 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D L' B' F D2 L' F D' @2022-06-10 14:25:10

complete shock
cool though
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-10 (solving from 2022-05-19 16:42:02 to 2022-06-10 14:37:51)
avg of 1000: 6.99


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> complete shock
> cool though
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-10 (solving from 2022-05-19 16:42:02 to 2022-06-10 14:37:51)
> avg of 1000: 6.99
> ...


for the love of god, if you're going to post all the times to an ao1k, disable timestamps and do not print the scrambles.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> complete shock
> cool though
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-10 (solving from 2022-05-19 16:42:02 to 2022-06-10 14:37:51)
> avg of 1000: 6.99
> ...


Put that in a spoiler!! My eyes are in pain after watching my screen load the bottom too many times lol


----------



## gsingh (Jun 13, 2022)

Random Big Cube Tips (Redux) (Mostly for 5x5 but applicable for 6 and 7 as well.) 
- Know your L2C Shapes
- Turn Fast in L2C
- Turn Fast in general. You don't have to turn slow to look ahead on 5x5
- Be Color Neutral (5x5 and 7x7)
*- For L4E, if you get a case where no two edges are paired up, put the 4 unsolved edges into the M layer, and do M U2 M' to get a better case.
- Have efficient L4E. This means not using Slice-Flip-Slice for everything (that's really bad, it only solves one piece). Instead use Cycles. If you don't know what that is, watch Tuesday Tips by Kevin Hays episodes 42 and 43. *
- Learn your L2E algs. This is something you should 100% do. https://speedcubedb.com/a/5x5/L2E
*- Tuesday Tips, by Kevin Hays. (I recommend watching all of them.)*
- Rotate fast. You have to rotate a lot in Redux, so you have to do the rotations fast.
- Do slow solves to make your solutions better.
- Practice a lot.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Random Big Cube Tips (Redux) (Mostly for 5x5 but applicable for 6 and 7 as well.)
> - Know your L2C Shapes
> - Turn Fast in L2C
> - Turn Fast in general. You don't have to turn slow to look ahead on 5x5
> ...


thank u!!!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 13, 2022)

Didn't get into finals


----------



## PiKeeper (Jun 13, 2022)

Yep, he definitely averages almost sub-7. My comp averages are often over 50% slower than my at home averages. This is completely reasonable and not suspicious in the slightest.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

@PiKeeper yep, that is so true. i got a 32 second average despite averaging 17 normally.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 13, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @PiKeeper yep, that is so true. i got a 32 second average despite averaging 17 normally.


150% of 17 is 25.5
We're talking about averaging 50% more, in my case that would be 16.5, and I never get 16.5s even as singles (not even in comp when I averaged 12 unless you count a 15 + 2 with comp nerves after overpracticing for 5 hours straight)
Also, when you're faster, surely you're more consistent?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 14, 2022)

i dont want to (because im a loyal cfop solver), but im thinking about switching to roux. 
i do think that roux will be the better method in the future (spamming tps will not get you as far as being efficient)
i dont want to switch because i feel like almost everyone uses cfop and using roux will be odd
but i do agree that the rouxvolution is coming
should i switch?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont want to (because im a loyal cfop solver), but im thinking about switching to roux.
> i do think that roux will be the better method in the future (spamming tps will not get you as far as being efficient)
> i dont want to switch because i feel like almost everyone uses cfop and using roux will be odd
> but i do agree that the rouxvolution is coming
> should i switch?


No, you shouldn't.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont want to switch because i feel like almost everyone uses cfop and using roux will be odd


Roux is still a minority method, but is far and away more common than any other non-cfop method


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

You average 10 seconds with CFOP, I doubt you will be able to get there with Roux *very quickly*. Staying with CFOP is best option imo.

gsingh dont fake u avg 10


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 17, 2022)

Switch to roux if you want, for sure! Whatever's more fun, or whatever you deem best, don't listen (unless the advice is really good) to what other people want you to do.
But if you improve unnaturally fast, you know what will happen. Stick to your limits.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> But if you improve unnaturally fast, you know what will happen. Stick to your limits.


I can see that coming. He's done it TWICE


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 17, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> You average 10 seconds with CFOP, I doubt you will be able to get there with Roux *very quickly*. Staying with CFOP is best option imo.
> 
> gsingh dont fake u avg 10


If he averages 10, but his goal is WR ao5 then he's clearly not concerned about short term improvement but max potential. 
Great time to switch IMHO.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 18, 2022)

pretty cracked 2x2 ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-17 (solving from 2022-06-17 21:20:54 to 2022-06-17 21:25:47)
avg of 12: 2.77

Time List:
1. 2.54 U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F @2022-06-17 21:20:54 
2. 3.09 F2 U' R' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' U' @2022-06-17 21:21:06 
3. (4.31) F2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' @2022-06-17 21:21:18 
4. (1.59) U' F U' F U2 F' R' U' R' @2022-06-17 21:23:47 
5. 3.26 R' F2 R2 F2 R U F2 R2 U' @2022-06-17 21:24:03 
6. 2.45 R2 U' R U R' U F' U2 R' @2022-06-17 21:24:16 
7. 2.90 U' F U R U' R2 F R F' @2022-06-17 21:24:28 
8. 3.22 F' R2 F U2 F' R2 F U' R2 F' @2022-06-17 21:24:39 
9. 2.32 R U2 F U R2 F' R U2 R' @2022-06-17 21:25:00 
10. 3.24 U' R U R2 U2 R2 F' R F' @2022-06-17 21:25:14 
11. 2.65 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 F U2 @2022-06-17 21:25:30 
12. 2.05 R' U2 R' U2 R U' F U F @2022-06-17 21:25:47


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 18, 2022)

gsingh said:


> pretty cracked 2x2 ao12
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-17 (solving from 2022-06-17 21:20:54 to 2022-06-17 21:25:47)
> avg of 12: 2.77
> 
> ...


oh, you beat me by 0.02. pretty good. cll only?


----------



## gsingh (Jun 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> oh, you beat me by 0.02. pretty good. cll only?


i dont know full cll anymore lol. i relearned around half of them and the rest of the solves used ortega
my pb ao12 is 2.35 from when i knew full cll+some eg-1

1.18 and 0.61 2x2 singles

1.18
Scramble:
U' F' R' F U' F' R2 U' F'

Solution:
x y' // inspection
U' R U' R // first layer
F R U R' U' F'// last layer

0.61
Scramble: F' U' F U' R' U2 R' F' R'

Solution:
x' y' // inspection
U' R' U2' R' U' R U' // first layer
// last layer


----------



## gsingh (Jun 23, 2022)

Gonna start learning ZBLL tomorrow (I started in april and learned like 30 cases but I've probably forgotten them by now)
I want to learn 6 cases per day, like I used to. I will learn the U cases first. Hopefully I can get them done in around two weeks and move on to the T cases.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Are you planning on learning S and As as well? Or are you only going to learn TULH Pi?


idk yet
probably yes

I learned 1-6 of U today. That was before writing the message above, so I actually started today. Gotta learn 7-12 tomorrow.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 25, 2022)

i got a 4.10 single that turned out to be a mis-scramble. sad
2 free pairs and a pll skip


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 25, 2022)

Do not use cflop its overrated and rigged to be the best method bc literally 95% of cubers are using it and are constantly trying to find ways it can improve unlike other methods


----------



## gsingh (Jun 25, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> Do not use cflop its overrated and rigged to be the best method bc literally 95% of cubers are using it and are constantly trying to find ways it can improve unlike other methods


no


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 25, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> Do not use cflop its overrated and rigged to be the best method bc literally 95% of cubers are using it and are constantly trying to find ways it can improve unlike other methods


Why is using a good method bad? Who cares how many people use it?


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 25, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Why is using a good method bad? Who cares how many people use it?


more people are finding ways to improve it more than other methods. CFOP has been so popular for so long now and its the consensus best method for 3x3 kostly bexause way more people use it and way more people try to improve it. My point is its doesnt hurt to be more experimental with the cube. Dont get me wrong CFOP is good, I just dont think its the best method. I'm like other people. I say the method I use is the best method, and I main Waterman (of all methods lol). If people say otger methpds aee the best, why dont they use them? Maybe the algcount? Who knows? I main Waterman and I dont know nearly as much algs as I should in it. Barely anyone tries anything to improve waterman other than Eric Fattah for his LMCF L5E and L6E and WaterRoux L7E. And of course Marc Waterman when he first came up with the method. For CFOP you got things like 1LLL, Multislotting, VLS, WV, SV, CLS, Whatever Ribbon Method does, stupid ways so do CFOP with S Moves, Pseudoslotting (which doesnt exist in Waterman), and more. Thats just an example though there are many more methods like this. This obviously makes CFOP a good method, but also kind of overrated.


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 25, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> more people are finding ways to improve it more than other methods. CFOP has been so popular for so long now and its the consensus best method for 3x3 kostly bexause way more people use it and way more people try to improve it. My point is its doesnt hurt to be more experimental with the cube. Dont get me wrong CFOP is good, I just dont think its the best method. I'm like other people. I say the method I use is the best method, and I main Waterman (of all methods lol). If people say otger methpds aee the best, why dont they use them? Maybe the algcount? Who knows? I main Waterman and I dont know nearly as much algs as I should in it. Barely anyone tries anything to improve waterman other than Eric Fattah for his LMCF L5E and L6E and WaterRoux L7E. And of course Marc Waterman when he first came up with the method. For CFOP you got things like 1LLL, Multislotting, VLS, WV, SV, CLS, Whatever Ribbon Method does, stupid ways so do CFOP with S Moves, Pseudoslotting (which doesnt exist in Waterman), and more. Thats just an example though there are many more methods like this. This obviously makes CFOP a good method, but also kind of overrated.


@gsingh this is the part where you explain yourself instead of being a toddler and just reacting with "meh".


----------



## gsingh (Jun 25, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> @gsingh this is the part where you explain yourself instead of being a toddler and just reacting with "meh".


i'd rather not turn my progression thread into a method debate thread


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i'd rather not turn my progression thread into a method debate thread


nah im too stupid for that


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jun 25, 2022)

LukasCubes said:


> more people are finding ways to improve it more than other methods. CFOP has been so popular for so long now and its the consensus best method for 3x3 kostly bexause way more people use it and way more people try to improve it. My point is its doesnt hurt to be more experimental with the cube. Dont get me wrong CFOP is good, I just dont think its the best method. I'm like other people. I say the method I use is the best method, and I main Waterman (of all methods lol). If people say otger methpds aee the best, why dont they use them? Maybe the algcount? Who knows? I main Waterman and I dont know nearly as much algs as I should in it. Barely anyone tries anything to improve waterman other than Eric Fattah for his LMCF L5E and L6E and WaterRoux L7E. And of course Marc Waterman when he first came up with the method. For CFOP you got things like 1LLL, Multislotting, VLS, WV, SV, CLS, Whatever Ribbon Method does, stupid ways so do CFOP with S Moves, Pseudoslotting (which doesnt exist in Waterman), and more. Thats just an example though there are many more methods like this. This obviously makes CFOP a good method, but also kind of overrated.


I gotcha. I don't think CFOP is the best method, and any somewhat knowledgeable cfop user would agree. Roux is decently ahead of everything else right now, so I'd say it's definitely the best. With that said, CFOP is the most developed, so it is easier to find resources to improve. Not posting any more after this, cuz it ain't a method debate thread.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

Goals for BASC 34 2022:

2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3 Single
Cube: Qiyi MS

3x3: Sub 9 Average, Sub 8 Single
Cube: Gan 11 M Duo (i'm thinking of buying another gan 12 maglev though, maybe it will arrive before the comp)

4x4: Sub 35 Average, Sub 30 Single
Cube: Yj Mgc

5x5: Sub 1:10 Average, Sub 1:05 Single
Cube: Yj Mgc

Megaminx: Sub 2:00 Average, Sub 1:50 Single
Cube: Qiyi Qiheng


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jun 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Goals for BASC 34 2022:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3 Single
> Cube: Qiyi MS
> ...


I wish I could go. But Gass prices are killing me. Hopefully the Calpoly comps will return soon. Good luck at the comp. Hope you reach your goals!


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

just got a gan 12 maglev (and some other stuff). hoping it arrives before the comp, but even if it does i might not use it because it will take a while to get used to it again


----------



## gsingh (Jul 1, 2022)

so, i most likely wont go to the comp, because i just tested positive for covid. bummer
i dont have any symptoms, but my mom was sick so we both tested and both came out positive


----------



## gsingh (Jul 2, 2022)

ill retest later today. if im negative, then ill go


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 2, 2022)

Good luck. Hope you're negative


----------



## gsingh (Jul 3, 2022)

guys, i tested negative. so ill be going


----------



## gsingh (Jul 3, 2022)

i plus 2'ed out of a 9.5 average in r1 on the last solve.
still pr though, 10.18 and 8.37 pr single.
i had double parity on all of the first 4 solves in 4x4. i dont know how rare that is, but its very bad luck
mega was completely suck. now time for 5x5

i didnt do bad today(better then i usually do in comps)
in 3x3 r1 i +2'd a 8.59. if i hadnt it would have been a 9.5 average
in r2 i could have gotten a 9.49 average, but my cube exploded. i got a 25
6 pr's total


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i didnt do bad today(better then i usually do in comps)
> in 3x3 r1 i +2'd a 8.59. if i hadnt it would have been a 9.5 average
> in r2 i could have gotten a 9.49 average, but my cube exploded. i got a 25
> 6 pr's total
> View attachment 19835


what happened with 5x5 lol


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i didnt do bad today(better then i usually do in comps)
> in 3x3 r1 i +2'd a 8.59. if i hadnt it would have been a 9.5 average
> in r2 i could have gotten a 9.49 average, but my cube exploded. i got a 25
> 6 pr's total
> View attachment 19835


Bro, pb in both rounds of 3x3. Congrats


----------



## hyn (Jul 4, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Bro, pb in both rounds of 3x3. Congrats


*pr. His PB average is more than 4 seconds faster


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 4, 2022)

hydynn said:


> *pr. His PB average is more than 4 seconds faster


Zoom in. It says pb


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 4, 2022)

online comp results from friday
3x3: 7.44 Ao5
4x4: 31.54 Ao5
5x5: 1:05.84 Ao5
wca comp results 2 days later
3x3: 10.18 and 10.43 Ao5
4x4: 46.86 Ao5
5x5: 1:38.48 Ao5
3, 15 and 33s worse respectively 
I don't even know which of these is the most hilarious


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> just got a gan 12 maglev (and some other stuff). hoping it arrives before the comp, but even if it does i might not use it because it will take a while to get used to it again


it arrived this morning
i set it up and its my main


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> it arrived this morning
> i set it up and its my main


Can you describe it and tell us the lubes you used?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Can you describe it and tell us the lubes you used?


i used angstrom gravitas, dignitas, and dnm 37. tensions are on the 4th click and the blue thingy is on number 2
its on the strongest magnet setting with the hexagon magnets
the cube is really fast (maybe too fast) but also very smooth with these lubes. it doesnt catch at all. ive heard that jperm and the other youcubers said it catched a lot because the first batch had that problem, but then gan changed something, and the newer batch does not catch at all
overall its a great cube, my favorite of all time
its also very stable


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe I'll get one, we'll see.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 15, 2022)

ive been doing comp sims recently. hopefully i will do well next comp


----------



## gsingh (Jul 20, 2022)

lol, got this while doing comp sims. messed up zbll on the both the 20+'s
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20 (solving from 2022-07-20 10:57:23 to 2022-07-20 11:00:00)
avg of 5: 18.16

Time List:
1. (12.22) B D2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B L2 B' R2 L' B' F' D B2 L' D2 B' @2022-07-20 10:57:23 
2. 23.77 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L2 F' U R D' B' L' F2 L D' R @2022-07-20 10:57:52 
3. 16.44 D2 L F' D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 B D' R F2 R2 U F' @2022-07-20 10:58:58 
4. 14.28 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D' U' L' D F' U2 R2 U2 B R' F @2022-07-20 10:59:32 
5. (24.14) B2 L D2 L B2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' D L' F' L B F' U F2 D2 @2022-07-20 11:00:00


----------



## cuberswoop (Jul 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> lol, got this while doing comp sims. messed up zbll on the both the 20+'s
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20 (solving from 2022-07-20 10:57:23 to 2022-07-20 11:00:00)
> avg of 5: 18.16
> 
> ...


4x4 right?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 20, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> 4x4 right?


3x3
you can tell cuz the scrambles


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jul 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> lol, got this while doing comp sims. messed up zbll on the both the 20+'s
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-20 (solving from 2022-07-20 10:57:23 to 2022-07-20 11:00:00)
> avg of 5: 18.16
> 
> ...


I don't think I've ever seen a more consistent person
Consistency is hard...


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

im thinking of getting a better megaminx, would you guys recommend the galaxy v2 or the yuhu? im thinking yuhu rn

im also planning on upgrading my 5x5, since ive used my mgc so much over the past year that it has completely worn out on me, its really slow. im looking for a fast one,so i will probably get the wrm, but if you have the valk, can you kind of describe it and tell me what its like? the one i tried was really slow but maybe it was just the setup.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> im thinking of getting a better megaminx, would you guys recommend the galaxy v2 or the yuhu? im thinking yuhu rn
> 
> im also planning on upgrading my 5x5, since ive used my mgc so much over the past year that it has completely worn out on me, its really slow. im looking for a fast one,so i will probably get the wrm, but if you have the valk, can you kind of describe it and tell me what its like? the one i tried was really slow but maybe it was just the setup.


For megaminx dayan or yuhu.
The valk is very stable and crunchy.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 30, 2022)

a very poggers 5x5 single v3
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
single: 57.76

Time List:
1. 57.76 B2 3Fw' Bw2 Lw' Dw' 3Lw 3Dw Rw 3Fw 3Rw D' F2 L Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Bw Dw' F Dw2 Rw L' 3Fw' 3Uw2 3Fw 3Rw' D Bw2 3Rw' Lw' 3Bw B2 U 3Rw Bw' 3Bw' R2 Dw L' Uw 3Uw2 Fw2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Dw R' Dw Bw' Dw2 D Fw' Uw' 3Lw' Rw Bw2 Uw D' 3Rw Lw Bw Uw2 U2 3Rw' 3Fw' L' 3Uw Fw 3Bw U' Bw' Uw B2 R' Uw U' Lw2 Bw D 3Dw' 3Uw Rw R' L 3Bw2 Fw 3Lw Lw' R' L' U2 L' Bw' U R' 3Rw' Uw2 Rw' @2022-07-29 18:21:05

hey another one!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-07-29
single: 59.44

Time List:
1. 59.44 D' 3Rw' Fw' U' L Uw 3Rw D' 3Lw Rw Lw' 3Uw Rw2 F2 L Dw Bw' 3Fw F' 3Bw2 Lw' B' U' Uw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Uw2 Lw R2 B' Bw Uw2 Rw2 F2 Bw' B2 3Bw2 3Dw2 U2 Lw Bw' Rw2 3Lw' 3Fw R Dw' D Bw2 3Rw' L2 Uw 3Bw' Dw Fw 3Dw2 Bw R2 Fw' 3Rw Rw2 3Fw Dw2 3Bw Bw B U 3Bw' Dw2 L 3Rw' 3Lw Rw R Fw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 Uw F L Lw' 3Rw U Lw' Rw' 3Rw' Bw' 3Dw F2 3Lw' F2 Rw 3Bw B' 3Fw' D 3Lw' R2 3Fw 3Uw2 L' @2022-07-29 18:43:57


----------



## gsingh (Aug 3, 2022)

ive been doing a lot of 5x5 recently, averaging around 1:05. i have an aouchuang wrm arriving today, and im confident that if its any good it will become my main, because my mgc is rlly slow rn


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 3, 2022)

what are your main events aside from 3x3?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 3, 2022)

Existential Shrimp said:


> what are your main events aside from 3x3?


4-7 and oh


----------



## gsingh (Aug 3, 2022)

nice solve on the wrm, one of my first on this cube
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
single: 59.80

Time List:
1. 59.80 Uw' U2 Bw Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw Rw2 B' Rw Fw Rw L' Fw2 Bw' D Uw Lw D2 B' Dw U2 Bw R' L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F L Rw2 F2 R' Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 R Uw B D B Uw' R D' L' B' Dw' F' Dw2 F' D R D Lw' @2022-08-03 14:54:40

first ao5
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03 (solving from 2022-08-03 14:48:08 to 2022-08-03 15:01:15)
avg of 5: 1:04.76

Time List:
1. (1:10.65) Lw2 Fw2 Bw' D Rw2 Lw Dw2 F Rw' Lw' R Uw2 B R2 Dw B' F2 U2 F2 Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Dw' Fw2 D' Fw Lw2 L2 Fw' Dw' D' Bw Uw2 F2 Rw2 R' D2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 L2 F2 D' Bw2 R2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw Dw' L' F' Uw F2 @2022-08-03 14:48:08
2. 1:08.66 U2 B' D' Dw' Uw' B2 U B' F2 U Dw2 L Rw Lw D R2 B2 Lw F Uw2 F R2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' Dw' Lw F2 Dw' D Rw Lw' R B Bw' D' Bw Uw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Uw' Dw2 F' L B2 Lw' Uw2 Rw Fw' F2 U2 L Lw2 Fw' Lw2 Fw' @2022-08-03 14:50:15
3. 59.80 Uw' U2 Bw Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw Rw2 B' Rw Fw Rw L' Fw2 Bw' D Uw Lw D2 B' Dw U2 Bw R' L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F L Rw2 F2 R' Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 R Uw B D B Uw' R D' L' B' Dw' F' Dw2 F' D R D Lw' @2022-08-03 14:54:40
4. 1:05.82 F2 R U2 Lw B2 Fw' D' Fw2 L Fw Bw' Rw Dw F Rw F Rw' Fw U2 D F' D' R' Lw B' Rw2 R' Uw Bw' Lw Rw2 B2 Rw Bw2 Dw' D F2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D L' Rw F' D' Rw' R L2 B D F2 Rw' R' B L2 U @2022-08-03 14:59:10
5. (59.58) U' Bw L2 Rw' B' F' Dw Rw R Uw' Bw' Dw' Rw2 F U2 D' Dw Fw' Rw D2 R Dw L Rw Uw B' D2 R' Bw' Fw L' U2 Fw Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' U Fw2 F Rw F' L2 Lw' B Lw' B2 L2 F2 Uw Rw' Lw' U' Dw' L' Bw' F2 Lw2 @2022-08-03 15:01:15



the cube is great, it will probably become my main, though it needs a little bit of breaking in and setup first


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> nice solve on the wrm, one of my first on this cube
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
> single: 59.80
> 
> ...


You are back on the forums?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 3, 2022)

bruh. first sub 1 ao5 just 10 minutes after getting the cube
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03 (solving from 2022-08-03 14:54:40 to 2022-08-03 15:04:13)
avg of 5: 59.65

Time List:
1. 59.80 Uw' U2 Bw Dw2 F2 Fw' L2 Bw' Lw2 Dw2 F2 Dw Rw2 B' Rw Fw Rw L' Fw2 Bw' D Uw Lw D2 B' Dw U2 Bw R' L' Fw' L2 Fw2 F L Rw2 F2 R' Dw' Uw2 R2 Dw2 R Uw B D B Uw' R D' L' B' Dw' F' Dw2 F' D R D Lw' @2022-08-03 14:54:40 
2. (1:05.82) F2 R U2 Lw B2 Fw' D' Fw2 L Fw Bw' Rw Dw F Rw F Rw' Fw U2 D F' D' R' Lw B' Rw2 R' Uw Bw' Lw Rw2 B2 Rw Bw2 Dw' D F2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Rw' Bw' Uw2 Fw2 D L' Rw F' D' Rw' R L2 B D F2 Rw' R' B L2 U @2022-08-03 14:59:10 
3. 59.58 U' Bw L2 Rw' B' F' Dw Rw R Uw' Bw' Dw' Rw2 F U2 D' Dw Fw' Rw D2 R Dw L Rw Uw B' D2 R' Bw' Fw L' U2 Fw Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Rw' Bw' U Fw2 F Rw F' L2 Lw' B Lw' B2 L2 F2 Uw Rw' Lw' U' Dw' L' Bw' F2 Lw2 @2022-08-03 15:01:15 
4. 59.58 F Dw' D2 U Rw2 F' Bw Fw Uw2 L Bw2 D' Lw' R' B' Lw' B' Rw' L2 Uw' Lw' U' Rw F' B2 L' Dw' Lw2 R' B Fw2 Lw' L' D B' Rw' R2 Uw2 L Bw' F' Uw Rw' U2 Bw' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 Dw2 Rw' D2 Rw' R' U' R2 Lw2 Rw Uw' Rw R @2022-08-03 15:01:50 
5. (56.75) D L' Bw L' U Fw Lw' Fw2 U2 Bw B' F2 Lw' Rw2 B' R2 D2 Lw' Bw' D' Uw' R2 D2 L D2 Lw2 Uw2 Lw' D L B L Uw' Lw Bw U' D' Uw2 L' Fw' D2 Dw U' R Lw2 Fw' F2 Dw2 L2 U' Bw L' Bw2 Lw Uw' F' Lw2 Uw' Bw' Uw' @2022-08-03 15:04:13

@Luke Solves Cubes i never left i was just thinking about leaving


----------



## gsingh (Aug 7, 2022)

Got some nice singles and decided to reconstruct them.



Spoiler: 5.40



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
single: 5.40

Time List:
1. 5.40 D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D2 L' D' U' R' D' B' D2 @2022-08-07 13:00:50

Scramble: D2 B' U2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D2 L' D2 L' D' U' R' D' B' D2
x2 y // inspection
D' L F' U R2 D' // cross
U R U' R' U R U' R' // 1st pair
U L' U L f R f' // 2nd pair
L U' L2' U' L2 U' L' U' L' U L // 3rd & 4th pairs + partial edge control
U f R U R' U' R U R' U' f' // OLL
U R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D U2 // PLL

60 STM/5.40 Seconds=11.11 TPS



5.40 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool








This one had a really nice F2L.


Spoiler: 5.50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
single: 5.50

Time List:
1. 5.50 B L R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F L2 R' F2 D U2 B2 @2022-08-07 13:08:21

Scramble: B L R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F L2 R' F2 D U2 B2
x2 y' // inspection
U R' F // cross
D' U R' U' R U2 R U R' U L' U' L D // psuedo 1st, 2nd & 3rd pairs
y' U2 R U2' R2 F R F' // 4th pair
U R' U2 R U R' U R // OLL
U' x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R x' // PLL

42 STM/5.50 Seconds=7.64 TPS



5.50 - CubeDB - Online Reconstruction Tool


----------



## gsingh (Aug 11, 2022)

3x3 PB Single!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
single: 4.03

Time List:
1. 4.03 B F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F R B' L' B D B2 F' D2 @2022-08-10 18:02:48

Double X-Cross and PLL Skip!
I will reconstruct it later.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 11, 2022)

I did an ao100 today, my first one since mid-June. All I've been doing since then is comp sims and 5x5. I have been watching a lot of example solves though, and looking at most of the reconstructions of Tymon's solves on SpeedCubeDB, trying to think about what his mindset was during the solves.
It's helped a lot, I make a lot more x-crosses now, and my solutions are generally a lot better, *but only when I am turning slow.* If I turn at my regular TPS, I can't see the good F2L solutions during my solves. So I made a slow-turning session, and this ao100 was there. It was a lot slower than my global, but more efficient. It will take a while to get my TPS back to normal with these solutions.



Spoiler: Session Stats



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10 (solving from 2022-08-10 12:49:32 to 2022-08-10 18:17:26)
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.03
worst: 13.33

mean of 3
current: 6.79 (σ = 0.70)
best: 6.05 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 7.44 (σ = 0.43)
best: 6.69 (σ = 0.16)

avg of 12
current: 7.87 (σ = 0.73)
best: 7.34 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 25
current: 8.06 (σ = 0.92)
best: 7.54 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 50
current: 7.84 (σ = 0.78)
best: 7.79 (σ = 0.82)

avg of 100
current: 8.23 (σ = 1.02)
best: 8.23 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 8.23 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 8.26

Time List:
1. 7.05 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D U F R B' F' L R' F' D R2 B' @2022-08-10 12:49:32
2. 9.77 D2 F' D2 B D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B U' F' L' D F2 U2 L R' F' @2022-08-10 12:50:15
3. 9.26 B U' F R2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' R' B' F' R' F D2 @2022-08-10 12:50:37
4. 6.73 D2 L D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D F' U R2 U2 B' U L' B' @2022-08-10 12:51:04
5. 10.65 F B' L' U D R' L D L' U' F2 U R2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 @2022-08-10 12:51:44
6. 13.33 D B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 F2 B' L' D U2 L D L D' @2022-08-10 12:52:09
7. 8.03 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F U R D' R2 B2 D' F @2022-08-10 12:52:33
8. 10.51 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 L U F2 L' R2 F' R2 B L' R2 @2022-08-10 12:52:54
9. 7.92 F' D2 R D L' U B' L F2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' @2022-08-10 12:53:19
10. 10.50 B U2 R2 B' D2 F D2 F' R2 B' U' B2 L D' B' F' L' U'  @2022-08-10 12:53:46
11. 10.81 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D L B2 F R' B' D2 L2 B2 D B @2022-08-10 12:54:09
12. 7.42 B' U2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L D2 R' B2 D2 R B' U2 L' U2 L2 D' U @2022-08-10 12:54:38
13. 9.12 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U F2 B D2 U2 L' F' R' U F' D @2022-08-10 12:55:03
14. 9.12 D F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 U B R' F2 R U2 B L' @2022-08-10 12:59:18
15. 9.12 D F' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 R2 U B R' F2 R U2 B L' @2022-08-10 13:11:22
16. 9.58 U R2 U' B2 L F' B2 R' D F2 L2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 F' U2 @2022-08-10 13:15:45
17. 8.34 B2 R B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 D B' U B F2 L B' R B' @2022-08-10 13:16:15
18. 9.20 D2 B2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L' R' B2 R' D' B2 F D' U B' F' U2 R2 @2022-08-10 13:16:41
19. 10.01 F B D L' U R2 B R D2 F2 L' U2 L U2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R' U' F' @2022-08-10 13:17:00
20. 9.54 F2 B' R U' B' L F D' L U B2 U' D' B2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 @2022-08-10 13:17:25
21. 9.87 D' F R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B L' U' L R D' L F' @2022-08-10 13:17:47
22. 7.90 F' R' B' D L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D L R F L' B2 F' @2022-08-10 13:18:12
23. 10.27 D2 F U B2 U2 L D F' L' D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 B2 @2022-08-10 13:18:42
24. 8.96 D2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L' D2 U' F U B' D B2 L' B D2 @2022-08-10 13:19:06
25. 8.39 R' D' L U' R2 F R L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U @2022-08-10 13:19:28
26. 6.34 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F2 L2 D2 F2 D B' R' D' R' F U B2 R F' @2022-08-10 13:20:21
27. 8.91 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 F' R' U R2 B U B2 F' D @2022-08-10 13:20:45
28. 7.45 U R B' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' U2 L D L B F @2022-08-10 13:21:21
29. 8.84 D2 B R D' F' B L U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' B2 @2022-08-10 13:21:42
30. 6.49 U' L' D L2 U L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B L2 F L F2 L2 R2 @2022-08-10 13:22:10
31. 8.40 D2 B' L2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B R' F' D2 L2 D' R2 F L' D' B2 @2022-08-10 13:22:34
32. 8.38 B' D2 R F' D2 F D' L U' D2 B2 R2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R D2 L' U2 @2022-08-10 13:22:54
33. 7.18 D2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B R2 B' U2 R D B2 D2 R U' B L @2022-08-10 13:23:21
34. 7.61 L' F2 U F R B' L2 U' F2 R2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 L2 D @2022-08-10 13:23:43
35. 7.76 U' F' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 L F L2 D2 L U L @2022-08-10 13:24:14
36. 9.35 R' D2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 L' U2 L' R' B2 D L' F' L B' U F' D F' @2022-08-10 13:24:48
37. 7.99 F D' L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L B2 F2 D' U' B U R2 D @2022-08-10 13:25:25
38. 8.11 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 B L' F' D L' R' B2 L' @2022-08-10 13:25:47
39. 8.36 F' R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' D2 B L2 F R D' U' R U B' D2 F U L' @2022-08-10 13:26:13
40. 9.78 F R U' F2 L2 D' F D2 L U2 D2 B2 R F2 L B2 U2 L' U R @2022-08-10 13:26:53
41. 8.77 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 B U F' R B2 L' R2 D2 U' F @2022-08-10 13:27:32
42. 8.48 B' L2 U B2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D U B F' D' B F D' L2 @2022-08-10 13:28:10
43. 11.15 R U' B2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B2 L' F2 U' R2 B' R2 D R' @2022-08-10 13:28:39
44. 9.56 D2 L' F2 R L' B L U' R2 B U2 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 @2022-08-10 13:29:01
45. 8.91 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 B' L' R B2 D L F' D2 R @2022-08-10 13:29:21
46. 6.08 L U F2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 R B2 R' D2 U B' L' D F' L2 F' @2022-08-10 13:29:45
47. 6.64 R' L2 U2 B' R F' D' B' U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 L' @2022-08-10 13:30:09
48. 8.11 R F R B' R F D R2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L' @2022-08-10 13:30:32
49. 6.86 L2 U2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' B F2 D B2 U B' D2 F D @2022-08-10 13:31:06
50. 6.56 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 R B' U R2 U L' R2 D' F L' @2022-08-10 13:31:38
51. 6.56 L2 B' D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 R' U B' U2 R F L2 @2022-08-10 13:35:06
52. 8.59 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 R' U' B F2 D' F' L' F R' F' @2022-08-10 13:38:26
53. 8.26 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 B F2 L2 U' B L' F D' R2 U2 F2 D @2022-08-10 13:39:10
54. 9.33 R' D2 R L2 U B2 R' D2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B D' @2022-08-10 13:39:32
55. 7.62 D2 R' B' U B L' D F' U2 L2 U' B2 U2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L @2022-08-10 13:39:55
56. 6.94 U B2 U' F L' U F R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L' @2022-08-10 13:40:24
57. 7.80 L' U' R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D2 B' D' F' U' L U' B' R2 @2022-08-10 13:40:45
58. 8.41 L D2 B2 R B2 L2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' D' B R' D2 B D' B2 U2 L' @2022-08-10 13:41:09
59. 7.99 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R' B L2 F' R2 D U2 L2 R U @2022-08-10 13:41:31
60. 7.95 F' R D2 F L' B2 R' B U R F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 @2022-08-10 13:42:02
61. 8.74 U' L2 R2 B' R2 B U2 B' F D2 R' D' U' R2 F L B F2 @2022-08-10 13:42:26
62. 8.12 F' B' R' F' D2 L F2 B2 U R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R @2022-08-10 13:42:49
63. 7.10 R2 B2 R' U' F' U2 B2 D2 L F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 @2022-08-10 13:43:13
64. 7.57 F2 L U L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F R' B' L2 U' L U2 L2 @2022-08-10 13:43:39
65. 6.94 R U L D R' D F2 L B2 L U2 R U2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 @2022-08-10 13:44:00
66. 5.76 F D2 R' U' F' L' F L2 F2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F R' @2022-08-10 13:44:29
67. 8.32 F L U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 L B' R' B' D2 L F @2022-08-10 13:44:53
68. 6.97 R B' L2 D2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 R D2 L D2 B D L' R B' R2 B @2022-08-10 13:45:18
69. 6.75 L2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F' U' B' F' D' L' U' F' R2 D2 @2022-08-10 13:45:38
70. 8.20 F2 L2 D R2 D' U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' L F D L2 F' R' F2 L' @2022-08-10 13:46:02
71. 7.46 F' L F2 R' U2 F U' L' F R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 @2022-08-10 13:46:55
72. 7.73 B' R D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R' D' F' R2 F L2 U @2022-08-10 13:47:34
73. 8.04 L2 U R2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F D B2 L' R U R2 F2 D' L' @2022-08-10 13:48:17
74. 6.64 F2 L D2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 R F' U' F R2 B U2 R' B' R @2022-08-10 13:48:38
75. 7.62 L' U2 B2 L B2 F2 R D2 U2 L U2 F D' R D2 R2 D2 F' D' B2 @2022-08-10 13:49:02
76. 8.14 D2 R' F2 R D2 R B2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' U B U2 R D B2 L U' @2022-08-10 13:49:31
77. 8.76 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 L' U F L' U2 R' U' R2 D' R' @2022-08-10 16:58:00
78. 8.10 L' B' F2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U B' L' R B L2 D2 U2 @2022-08-10 16:58:28
79. 8.63 R2 D' R' U' D2 F R L U F B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F' U2 @2022-08-10 16:58:48
80. 8.72 U L' B' D' L F2 U L' U' L' D2 R' F2 B2 R' U2 B2 L F2 D2 @2022-08-10 16:59:10
81. 6.73 U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D L' R B2 R2 B' U F' @2022-08-10 17:59:42
82. 9.77 L2 B2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F L R2 U2 F' U2 F' U B @2022-08-10 18:00:07
83. 9.27 R' D2 B' D R B U' D' R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 R @2022-08-10 18:00:28
84. 11.74 R2 D2 L' U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' D U' B' L F U' R' U2 @2022-08-10 18:01:00
85. 8.21 L2 B R2 F' D2 F D2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 D' B' R U L2 F2 L2 D2 R' @2022-08-10 18:01:26
86. 5.91 B F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F R B' L' B D B2 F' D2 @2022-08-10 18:01:57
87. 4.03 B F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F R B' L' B D B2 F' D2 @2022-08-10 18:02:48
88. 8.26 U' R' F L U2 D L B2 U B2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D B U2 @2022-08-10 18:10:18
89. 7.16 D2 F' D B' R F R U L2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R U' @2022-08-10 18:10:46
90. 8.73 F U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 F' D2 L2 R U2 F2 U' B' D' U' B' U' @2022-08-10 18:11:35
91. 8.00 D' R D2 F B L F D' F2 R2 B D2 L2 B D2 F D2 F2 D2 U' @2022-08-10 18:12:56
92. 10.15 U' F2 L2 B L U2 R2 F' U F2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U B2 @2022-08-10 18:13:23
93. 8.44 B2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 R U' B2 L F' D' @2022-08-10 18:13:45
94. 6.95 L2 D' L' D L2 U F B' R D2 R F2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' B' @2022-08-10 18:14:18
95. 9.08 U2 R B L B R' F' B' R' F2 D R2 D F2 D' @2022-08-10 18:14:45
96. 8.01 F' L B R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 R2 D B D L D' L2 D U' @2022-08-10 18:15:07
97. 7.93 L' U2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 U2 R' D' R B' F' L' B' R' F' @2022-08-10 18:15:30
98. 5.98 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U' R F' U' R2 F D2 R D' B L @2022-08-10 18:15:57
99. 7.13 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' R' B' U R F L2 R2 D L' B @2022-08-10 18:17:02
100. 7.26 R' U R2 F2 U R2 B R D2 F2 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 @2022-08-10 18:17:26



You can see I was doing really bad in the beginning, but it got better.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

I won't be going to SacCubing, because I'll be out of town that day. That's 3 comps I've missed in a row.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

My thought process during a solve at a comp:

Inspection Time: Spends the first 7 seconds reminding myself to look-ahead during the solve.
Judge: "8 seconds".
Me: "Oh I better start planning out my cross now"
Judge: "12 seconds."
Me: Plans out an xcross in 2 seconds.
Starts Timer.
Tries to do the xcross.
Fails to do the xcross.
Time: 1 second.
Panics and rotates madly around the cube to find the first pair.
Finds pair and tries to solve it with shaking hands.
Time: 3 seconds.
Moves onto the rest of F2l.
Forgets that Look-Ahead exists.
Finishes F2l.
Time: 6 seconds.
Gets an easy OLL.
Decides he doesn't want to do the OLL and does EO instead.
Time: 7 seconds.
Sees the ZBLL and does the wrong one thanks to his amazing recognition.
Time: 8 seconds.
Gets a Pll.
Does the Pll.
+2's the solve.
Time: 9+2 =11.
Repeat 5 times.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16
single: 4.53

Time List:
1. 4.53 U' F R' U D2 F U R' L' U L2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' @2022-08-16 11:42:02

Nice F2L+easy ZBLL. PB3!


----------



## gsingh (Aug 17, 2022)

OH PB2 average during R1 of Side N' Blind
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16 (solving from 2022-08-16 16:30:09 to 2022-08-16 16:34:07)
avg of 5: 12.91

Time List:
1. 13.03 U B2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 R' D' B D B D' L D' @2022-08-16 16:30:09 
2. (15.21) U2 F L D' R L D' U2 F U2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 U B2 @2022-08-16 16:31:51 
3. (10.01) F L D R' D2 R L' U F B2 R2 L2 F' L2 F D2 B' L2 B' @2022-08-16 16:32:39 
4. 14.93 B' L D L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D' L D' U L2 U @2022-08-16 16:33:23 
5. 10.78 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B' D B L' D' U L U @2022-08-16 16:34:07


----------



## Garf (Aug 17, 2022)

gsingh said:


> OH PB2 average during R1 of Side N' Blind
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-16 (solving from 2022-08-16 16:30:09 to 2022-08-16 16:34:07)
> avg of 5: 12.91
> 
> ...


Wait, you have solve a Rubik's Cube with one hand... in under 13 seconds??? Dang, that is fast. I can't even solve that fast right now. Probably could before, though.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
single: 28.89

Time List:
1. 28.89 U2 D' Rw U L' Fw' R' L2 B R2 Rw2 U' R' Rw B' Rw Uw' R' U' F2 L' Fw' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F' L2 Uw F L2 B Fw L' Uw R' D2 Uw @2022-08-25 16:35:11

On an Angstrom Mgc I got earlier this week (along with some other stuff. I'll do a written review later).


----------



## cuberswoop (Aug 26, 2022)

At 7:37 P.M:


gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
> single: 28.89
> 
> Time List:
> ...


At 7:43 P.M:


Eli Apperson said:


> Finally the sub 9 Ao5:
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-25
> avg of 5: 8.84
> 
> ...


Straight up yoinked it from him Eli smh.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

So, I'm gonna start grinding big cubes. First 4x4, then 5x5, then 6x6, and then 7x7.
Goals:
4x4: Sub-28 AO500
5x5: Sub-50 AO500
6x6: Sub 1:40 AO100
7x7: Sub 2:30 AO50

4x4 starts now. I'll try to achieve my goals by 2023. (For 4x4)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, I'm gonna start grinding big cubes. First 4x4, then 5x5, then 6x6, and then 7x7.
> Goals:
> 4x4: Sub-28 AO500
> 5x5: Sub-50 AO500
> ...


What big cubes do you use, I like the mgcs.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What big cubes do you use, I like the mgcs.


Angstrom Mgc 4x4
Moyu Aouchuang WRM 5x5
Mgc 6x6
Mgc 7x7


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Angstrom Mgc 4x4
> Moyu Aouchuang WRM 5x5
> Mgc 6x6
> Mgc 7x7


Do you think they are all worth getting if I have all the mgcs, more specifically the angstrom 4x4 and the aochuang?


----------



## gsingh (Aug 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Do you think they are all worth getting if I have all the mgcs, more specifically the angstrom 4x4 and the aochuang?


For the 4x4, a stock Mgc is fine if you set it up well. I got the angstrom version because my stock Mgc was old and had started to feel very sluggish. Plus I wanted to try a premium cube.
For the 5x5, I feel like the Aouchuang is for sure better than the Mgc, but that may be because mine is 2 years old and feels even slower than my 4x4. Newer Mgc's are definitely faster than mine is. So it's mostly just personal preference. I prefer the WRM because it has a more premium and slightly faster feel.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> For the 4x4, a stock Mgc is fine if you set it up well. I got the angstrom version because my stock Mgc was old and had started to feel very sluggish. Plus I wanted to try a premium cube.
> For the 5x5, I feel like the Aouchuang is for sure better than the Mgc, but that may be because mine is 2 years old and feels even slower than my 4x4. Newer Mgc's are definitely faster than mine is. So it's mostly just personal preference. I prefer the WRM because it has a more premium and slightly faster feel.


How do you set up your MGC 4x4? If I have a 5 month old MGC, should I wait to get the Aochuang or get it now?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> How do you set up your MGC 4x4? If I have a 5 month old MGC, should I wait to get the Aochuang or get it now?


Idk how Gurshan set his up, but one of the best ways is with an angstrom setup, or good old fashioned silicone. The Wr m 5x5 isn't significantly better then the mgc, there isn't really a reason to upgrade for a while anyway.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> How do you set up your MGC 4x4? If I have a 5 month old MGC, should I wait to get the Aochuang or get it now?


Sorry I didn't respond earlier.
My old one had some mystic+ DNM in it.
Getting the WRM will probably make no difference to your times, 5 months is nothing.


gsingh said:


> On an Angstrom Mgc I got earlier this week (along with some other stuff. I'll do a written review later).


So, I got:
RS3M 2021 Maglev: This cube arrived really dry, and I didn't like it at all. I put in some mystic, and it sped up by a decent amount, and it's pretty great now. I have the magnet kit that I will install later this week. 

Gan I Carry: This cube turns really well for a smart cube. I got a 4.55 on it, which is PB3. It's not on the level of the flagships, but it's not a bad cube. Way better than the Rubik's Connected.

Gan X V2: This thing is AMAZING. One of my favorite cubes. It has a very nice, papery smooth feel. For only $30, I give it a 10/10.

Angstrom Mgc 4x4: This cube arrived pretty slow, but after some light breaking in, it sped up considerably. My new main.

Progress: 
Have not done much 4x4, but I have been doing 3x3. I got a 4.55 single on the Gan I carry, which is PB3.








04.55s Speedsolving solve by Gurshan Singh on Cubeast






cbst.link




The solve had amazing TPS. The F2L had pretty good look ahead and was extremely lucky. I basically didn't pause at all to recognize LL, due to a technique I thought of around a month ago. (It probably already exists but I couldn't find anything.) I'll most likely post about it later.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 30, 2022)

Hey look, another poggers single on the Gan I Carry.








04.51s Speedsolving solve by Gurshan Singh on Cubeast






cbst.link


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 30, 2022)

Down stacking is pretty fun.


----------



## gsingh (Aug 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Down stacking is pretty fun.


If I had down stacked the solve I wouldn't have had 1.51 seconds of pauses.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> If I had down stacked the solve I wouldn't have had 1.51 seconds of pauses.


Idle time ≠ Pauses for recognitions.

I would rather not restart a cheating accusation argument so I will just choose not to respond to any further comment. I also realized that even if you are faking things yet, you are hurting no one but yourself. Like Jayden said, your competition times are the only things that matter. You can make claims but when you go to a comp people see what should be expected of you,

I've never been to a competition and claim to average on the border of sub-11 but no one truly knows if I'm being honest of not because I haven't proved myself. You have not proved yourself either but you are making much more impressive claims than me. The only proof we have is your WCA comp results and that one video you sent. Thos are both very bad items of evidence for validity. Your WCA results do not at all align with your claims. And the video is perhaps an even worse piece. Your fingertricks are awful for what somebody should have at that speed and not only were your times much worse than what you claimed but you were also using purposely easy scrambles which should have allowed you to get much better times. Not only was the average worse but you.. did not count a bunch of bad solves? I wonder what the average would have been if you were honest with yourself and included those bad times. Say, I could get a sub-9 average even! All I need to do is only count sub-9's and low 9's! Where do we draw the line?

Like I said, I will respectfully read any response you give but I do not wish to get into a whole debate about this.

And in case it helps I wrote this while listening to Weird Al with a smile on my face so read this small post with a positive voice.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Aug 31, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Idle time ≠ Pauses for recognitions.
> 
> I would rather not restart a cheating accusation argument so I will just choose not to respond to any further comment. I also realized that even if you are faking things yet, you are hurting no one but yourself. Like Jayden said, your competition times are the only things that matter. You can make claims but when you go to a comp people see what should be expected of you,
> 
> ...


What Wierd AL song was it?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Hey look, another poggers single on the Gan I Carry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you post a reconstruction on this thread?


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Could you post a reconstruction on this thread?


The reconstruction is in the link.
If you can't access it, here it is:

Turns *Cross*z2 B' R B D*F2L Slot 1*U2 B U B'*F2L Slot 2*U' R U R'*F2L Slot 3*U' L U' L' U F U' F'*F2L Slot 4*L' B L B'*OLL*U2' B L' B' L U L U' L'*PLL*U L' U2' L U2' L' B L U L' U' L' B' L2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

Ty

Yeah, I can't access it because I have family link on my chromebook.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 2, 2022)

Seems like Yiheng has switched to the Gan 13. I'll definitely be checking it out when it releases.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 6, 2022)

Goals for Berkeley Summer 2022:

2x2: Sub 3.5 Average, Sub 3 Single
Make Finals.
Cube: Qiyi MS

3x3: Sub 9.79 Average (@Luke Solves Cubes ), PR Single
Make finals, Sub 10 average in all 3 rounds.
Cube: Gan 12 Maglev

6x6: Sub 2:30 Average, Sub 2:35 Single (I haven't practiced since BASC 30 in April.)
Cube: Yj Mgc

3x3 OH: Sub 20 Average, Sub 15 Single
Make finals.
Cube: Gan 12 Maglev

Skewb: PR average, PR single.
Meilong Skewb (My Wingy broke.)

Square 1: I won't get an average, Sub 1 Single
Cube: YLM


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Goals for Berkeley Summer 2022:
> 
> 2x2: Sub 3.5 Average, Sub 3 Single
> Make Finals.
> ...


Good Luck on all your goals except beating my 9.79 average JK


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)

Gurshan Singh's PB's


PB's Single,Cube, Average of 5,AO12,AO25,AO50,AO100,AO200,AO500,AO1000 2x2,0.46,Qiyi MS,1.56,2.35 3x3,4.03,GAN 12 Maglev,5.75,6,6.28,6.36,6.45,6.52,6.57,6.79 4x4,25.15,Angstrom Mgc 4x4 ,30.45,31.41 5x5,53.54,Moyu Wrm ,59.65, 1:01.67 6x6, 1:54.64,Yj Mgc 6x6, ...




docs.google.com


----------



## gsingh (Sep 8, 2022)

6x6 pb single while practicing for Berkeley Fall.(During SDL. It's basically study hall.)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08
single: 1:54.64

Time List:
1. 1:54.64 Fw' Lw F2 3Uw B D' Fw' 3Rw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw Uw L' 3Rw 3Uw' Dw' Uw Lw2 L' Fw F' R Bw Rw2 Lw2 3Fw D Fw' L Fw B2 Uw' Bw D2 3Uw2 R2 F D2 3Rw' D U' B' Rw Lw2 Dw 3Uw R' Rw' D 3Rw 3Uw Lw' R' F' U 3Uw F2 Uw 3Rw Uw2 F2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 F U' Lw 3Rw' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw' B D2 B U2 3Rw2 Lw' @2022-09-08 11:28:54


----------



## gsingh (Sep 8, 2022)

6x6 OH pb.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08
single: 6:38.83

Time List:
1. 6:38.83 Fw Uw' F2 3Rw Fw2 R2 Bw' U' 3Rw2 L2 Bw2 3Fw' U 3Uw' R2 Rw' B2 Dw' Rw L Fw2 Lw2 Dw' U' 3Uw' R' 3Fw 3Uw' Uw' F' R2 3Uw L D 3Fw2 3Uw Fw 3Fw' L 3Uw' L2 U F2 R2 Fw' 3Uw' U' L2 R U2 Fw2 Dw' 3Fw Bw2 Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' Lw' Rw Dw F2 Bw2 D' 3Rw' Rw2 3Uw' Rw2 U' 3Fw2 B' Rw 3Fw R Fw2 L Dw2 Bw 3Rw 3Fw2 Fw @2022-09-08 12:20:16


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 6x6 OH pb.


That would hurt my hand. Lol


----------



## gsingh (Sep 9, 2022)

I just COMPLETELY shattered my 6x6 PB.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08
single: 1:42.64

Time List:
1. 1:42.64 Lw' 3Uw' R 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Fw2 R Dw Lw' Rw' Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F 3Rw F 3Uw' R' 3Fw2 U' 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw B U2 F' 3Fw' R2 Bw' Fw F 3Rw' D' U' 3Uw2 Fw' R F2 Rw L' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw D' L' Fw Lw2 Rw Bw' L2 Rw Lw Uw2 Fw Lw D' Lw D' Uw' Bw2 D' B L' B2 Uw2 3Uw 3Rw' U Lw2 Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw @2022-09-08 18:45:59


Also, PB mo3, first sub-2.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-08 (solving from 2022-09-08 18:38:58 to 2022-09-08 18:45:59)
mean of 3: 1:59.31

Time List:
1. 2:05.41 Fw2 Rw' Bw Uw' D L 3Fw 3Uw2 U 3Fw' D L 3Uw Fw2 3Uw2 B' Rw2 3Fw L' R2 U2 3Fw2 3Rw Dw 3Uw D' Bw' B 3Rw2 U' B' Dw2 Uw' R2 U' Bw Fw2 Lw Dw' Rw2 B' F Uw B' Fw' Bw' U' B' Fw' Lw' 3Rw D R2 Fw2 3Rw2 Lw Dw2 D 3Fw 3Rw2 R' F Uw' 3Rw2 Rw 3Uw2 Lw U2 Rw2 3Uw2 Lw2 B Rw' Bw' L' Lw Uw2 3Rw Fw D @2022-09-08 18:38:58
2. 2:09.88 3Fw Fw2 3Rw2 F 3Rw Rw' D2 L B' F2 R2 B' D2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw2 U' Lw R' 3Rw' Rw Fw' F2 B Lw2 Uw Rw Fw Dw2 3Rw2 D' Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw L' U' 3Fw2 Fw R2 U2 Fw' F Uw Bw2 3Uw' R Fw2 R2 Bw B2 F' U' Rw Lw' F Dw' Bw2 B' F2 U 3Uw 3Fw Uw' Fw' 3Rw2 3Uw Uw' Dw B' Fw D' 3Rw' 3Uw D Lw2 Bw2 U' @2022-09-08 18:41:25
3. 1:42.64 Lw' 3Uw' R 3Fw' 3Rw2 R Fw2 R Dw Lw' Rw' Fw2 Dw' 3Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F 3Rw F 3Uw' R' 3Fw2 U' 3Fw Rw2 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw B U2 F' 3Fw' R2 Bw' Fw F 3Rw' D' U' 3Uw2 Fw' R F2 Rw L' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Rw D' L' Fw Lw2 Rw Bw' L2 Rw Lw Uw2 Fw Lw D' Lw D' Uw' Bw2 D' B L' B2 Uw2 3Uw 3Rw' U Lw2 Dw' Bw' 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw @2022-09-08 18:45:59


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Also, PB mo3, first sub-1.


Max park moment


----------



## gsingh (Sep 9, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Max park moment


Sorry, I meant sub-2.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 9, 2022)

Im gonna try super gluing it when I get back home, because its my only good option for tomorrow.

EDIT: Its actually broken, not just a fallen off cap.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20656
> 
> Im gonna try super gluing it when I get back home, because its my only good option for tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: Its actually broken, not just a fallen off cap.


What group are you for 2x2? If you are in a different group from me I could lend you my valk 2 lm.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What group are you for 2x2? If you are in a different group from me I could lend you my valk 2 lm.


Nah it's fine, I fixed it with some superglue.
Thanks with the offer tho.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## gsingh (Sep 10, 2022)

I got scrambling duty for 3x3 R2 group 1.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I got scrambling duty for 3x3 R2 group 1.


give them a solved cube


----------



## gsingh (Sep 11, 2022)

I BEAT LUKE'S AVERAGE LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And PR in every event. So thats cool.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20680
> I BEAT LUKE'S AVERAGE LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And PR in every event. So thats cool.


my eyes are bleeding as i see your Skewb times


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber: *sees 2x2 times*

my EYESSSS

THIS ORTEGA USER


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I got scrambling duty for 3x3 R2 group 1.


That's my group!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20680
> I BEAT LUKE'S AVERAGE LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And PR in every event. So thats cool.


I beat you in sq-1, skewb, OH single, and 2x2.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 11, 2022)

Too bad you did absolutely awful in every single event in both average and single. I'm *cough* surprised you did so poorly in 6x6 considering big cubes offer more time to control nerves. Did you get 2-3 pops every solve or something? Better luck next time!


----------



## gsingh (Sep 11, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Too bad you did absolutely awful in every single event in both average and single. I'm *cough* surprised you did so poorly in 6x6 considering big cubes offer more time to control nerves. Did you get 2-3 pops every solve or something? Better luck next time!


I did get 2-3 pops every time lol, because my 6x6 is broken. I wanted to order another one but it wouldn't arrive before the comp.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> NigelTheCuber: *sees 2x2 times*
> 
> my EYESSSS
> 
> THIS ORTEGA USER


Lol. I cube dropped twice.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I did get 2-3 pops every time lol, because my 6x6 is broken.


Why doesn't that happen at home then?


----------



## gsingh (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Why doesn't that happen at home then?


It's been happening since it broke on friday.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, I'm gonna start grinding big cubes. First 4x4, then 5x5, then 6x6, and then 7x7.
> Goals:
> 4x4: Sub-28 AO500
> 5x5: Sub-50 AO500
> ...


I've been doing 5x5 instead lol.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 14, 2022)

Ok I'm doing 4x4 again

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-14
single: 25.68

Time List:
1. 25.68 U' Rw F2 U B F2 D Fw2 F L2 Uw L2 Fw2 L F' R' Uw U F Rw2 Fw' U' L U2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw U' B Rw2 R Fw' F U' Uw' L' U B' @2022-09-14 14:09:46


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

Did a 4x4 ao50.
Absolutely popped off at the end with the pb ao5.



Spoiler: 35.50 ao50



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-14 (solving from 2022-09-14 09:20:59 to 2022-09-14 16:50:42)
avg of 50: 35.50

Time List:
1. 37.28 Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' R Fw U2 Rw' D U R' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' F' R2 D' F B' R Fw2 D2 Rw F' Uw' B' Uw L R2 D Rw2 Fw D2 R Rw Uw L2 D' Rw2 U F Fw D2 R' Uw R2 U Rw' U2 L2 F L2 R' Fw' U' R' U' B' R' F D' F' U2 Uw' D2 R' F2 L Uw2 Fw R2 F' Rw2 U2 Uw F' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 Rw2 D' R' L2 F' Fw L2 D B' L2 F' L2 Fw D' L Uw2 Rw B' L @2022-09-14 09:20:59 
2. 40.84 R2 Uw' F2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw2 U' F' U F2 R' U' Uw2 R' D L2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw' Fw B U' R2 F2 D2 F2 U F' B' D' L2 D' B D' B' F2 U2 Uw' F D2 L2 Uw' Rw L' Uw2 U' B2 F' Rw2 F2 L' F' Uw' B2 D L R2 Rw' U2 L2 U' Uw Fw2 R' L Fw' L2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw2 B2 Uw B U' R' Fw Uw2 B Uw D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D B' L Rw Uw' Rw F' R2 F D2 L' Uw Fw2 R2 @2022-09-14 09:23:48 
3. 38.46 Fw B L2 B2 D Rw' L2 F2 Rw' R' B2 D L' F Uw R Uw' F2 Fw Uw F' Uw' R' F Uw Rw B2 F2 Fw2 R2 Rw' L F' D' R' F R' B Rw U @2022-09-14 10:31:26 
4. (43.21) U' Rw' Fw2 D Fw2 R Uw Fw2 R Rw2 U2 Uw R Uw B Uw2 Rw L R Fw2 L' D2 Uw U Fw R L2 B U2 R' U' F Rw Fw2 D R' Uw' Fw R U2 @2022-09-14 10:32:12 
5. 32.26 B' U2 R2 B L2 Uw D2 Fw2 B' Rw2 F D2 Uw' B U2 B' U2 B Uw' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F' U' F Rw D' U2 L Uw2 U' L2 B R D' F' Rw U2 F U2 @2022-09-14 10:33:01 
6. 37.87 U' Uw' D L2 F L2 U' L Uw Rw2 U' Fw Uw2 F B2 R2 F U' D' B' L' U2 Rw Uw Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' Fw' D F' Rw2 R2 U Fw U' R2 F Fw2 @2022-09-14 10:33:56 
7. (41.59) Rw' F2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw R' B2 Rw' F2 Uw D' Rw' R' Uw' Rw2 D2 U' B' U Rw2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw R Uw D' U Fw2 Uw2 F' U2 L2 B R' B2 Rw2 @2022-09-14 10:34:45 
8. 39.51 Rw' U Fw L2 B R' Rw' Uw F2 Uw R2 Uw L Fw L R B2 D2 L' B Fw F2 D' F U2 Rw' F Uw' Rw L Uw R Fw' D2 Fw Uw Rw Uw2 D' U @2022-09-14 10:35:54 
9. 36.44 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 Rw' L2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 F L' B2 Rw2 Fw R2 Fw2 R' U2 B Fw' L Uw' Rw2 D Uw' F2 B Rw' B2 U2 Rw2 F2 R2 B R' U D' F' @2022-09-14 10:36:45 
10. (41.24) B' D Rw' U' Uw Fw R Fw U2 Rw2 R L2 Fw2 Rw' U' R F2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' Rw2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw U' R' Fw' L2 Rw Fw2 D2 F2 R2 B D Uw' Rw' D2 @2022-09-14 10:37:27 
11. 33.05 D2 Fw2 U2 L2 U2 L2 Uw' F' Fw' Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 L B' F' U F' Rw Fw Uw B L Rw2 Fw2 B2 Rw' F2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' U2 Fw @2022-09-14 10:39:36 
12. 34.34 Rw2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L U' F2 L Fw2 L2 Rw D2 R2 Uw' D' L R2 B2 Fw2 F Rw2 F D' F B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 L' Fw R Uw2 B2 Uw2 R' L2 Fw @2022-09-14 10:40:22 
13. 35.42 D Uw' Fw2 Rw D' Uw' U F2 Fw Uw D Rw U2 Uw' L' F' R' Uw R L D R L2 D' U L2 D F' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw B2 R2 Fw L' B' U F L2 @2022-09-14 10:41:59 
14. 38.79 Rw2 F' Fw' L' F R' D Fw' R2 F D Rw2 F' L F2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw' Uw' F' B2 Uw' D2 R' U' L2 B2 Fw2 R2 F2 Rw' R' Fw2 D2 L' R' U B' @2022-09-14 10:42:43 
15. 34.52 R' F' Uw B' R2 L2 Uw2 B2 D2 Fw Uw2 D L B' Uw F' U' Rw2 R U Fw' F Rw' U2 Uw F Uw2 D' F2 U2 D' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L' D B Rw2 L' @2022-09-14 14:02:32 
16. 33.41 D Rw2 R' F2 Uw R F2 R2 D' L' R' D' U' Rw2 Fw' R U Rw2 F' U' L' D' Uw2 R U F2 D2 U F2 R2 Rw' L' Uw D' R' Fw2 B' D2 Fw' B2 @2022-09-14 14:03:29 
17. 31.79 F Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 B2 Rw F2 Fw B' Rw2 R' L2 F2 U D L2 Uw2 F' Uw F' Rw2 U B F2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw' B R' Uw' U' L' Fw U R B' @2022-09-14 14:04:30 
18. 35.19 D Rw' D' Rw R2 D2 B2 Uw' Fw L' Rw' B Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 B' Fw R' F2 R' Uw B2 U2 B' L F2 R' L' D Uw2 L2 Uw' R2 Fw2 U Uw' R2 L2 Fw2 @2022-09-14 14:05:31 
19. 31.76 F' Fw' D R' B2 Uw' D2 U2 R2 Rw2 U Uw Fw2 D' Uw Rw2 R2 Fw' U' F U2 D' F2 Rw2 L' R2 U Uw2 B2 Rw2 B' U L Rw2 U Uw2 D2 R Uw2 F @2022-09-14 14:06:27 
20. 33.51 Fw' R U Uw2 L' Rw' B' Uw' Fw2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 Fw F' D2 U Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw2 F' Rw2 F Fw2 B L U Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R' D Uw2 R Rw2 @2022-09-14 14:08:31 
21. (25.68) U' Rw F2 U B F2 D Fw2 F L2 Uw L2 Fw2 L F' R' Uw U F Rw2 Fw' U' L U2 D' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw U' B Rw2 R Fw' F U' Uw' L' U B' @2022-09-14 14:09:46 
22. 38.46 F' Uw' F' Fw2 Rw U2 Uw2 L2 U Rw' Fw R2 Fw2 L Rw2 B R U Rw' Fw' U2 D' B Rw D B' F' L Fw' U2 Rw' F2 Rw' U' L F' D2 Fw' Rw' U2 @2022-09-14 14:12:50 
23. (28.37) D2 Rw2 R U2 B2 Uw' Fw' L2 U2 L U' Uw' Rw U' Rw2 Fw' U L2 U' B2 R D' B' D2 Uw2 U' R' B2 F' Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 D Rw2 L' B F2 R2 @2022-09-14 14:13:59 
24. 37.65 R2 Uw' F' Rw2 U2 Uw B' Uw' Fw2 D' R B2 F Uw2 Fw' R L U R2 L Fw L' Rw' R F R2 L2 B2 Uw' L Fw2 F2 Rw' D B' U F' Rw' Uw2 Fw @2022-09-14 14:15:49 
25. 39.35 R' L' B' F' D2 L2 Uw' Rw B2 D' F Uw2 L' R' Rw U Uw2 Rw R2 Fw Uw F' L' R D2 Fw F2 B2 Uw' L2 D' Uw2 Rw R2 B' F' R Rw' Fw' Rw' @2022-09-14 14:16:51 
26. 35.22 Fw' B' U' L2 F' R D' L2 B Uw D' U' R2 Uw2 F' U' Rw2 B U2 D R F' R L' F' Uw2 L D U B2 L2 Fw' R' U B' Rw2 B D2 R Rw2 @2022-09-14 14:18:33 
27. 39.07 L' Fw2 L Rw2 D2 Rw' L2 B Fw' Rw' F' R2 U' Fw U' Rw' Fw' B F' D2 R' B D' F' Uw R' F' L2 Rw' U' R Rw' Uw B L2 B R Uw U' Fw' @2022-09-14 14:19:30 
28. 34.72 U2 Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw' Fw' L F U Uw' Fw2 U L' B' Uw L' Uw D' R' Rw2 F2 D2 Uw2 B L B2 L2 B D R Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Rw L' B' F2 Rw2 L2 @2022-09-14 14:21:42 
29. 32.22 L' U' Uw D L2 F L2 Fw R Fw B Uw' Rw' Uw U B' L U2 Uw D F2 B' D' F2 R Fw2 D' U' L R' D F Fw' Rw Fw' D U' F B Uw2 @2022-09-14 14:22:25 
30. 32.82 D2 R2 F' D Uw F2 B D L F D R' Fw2 D B L Uw' L' D Uw2 U F' B' D' Rw U' Rw' U F Uw' F2 U F D2 Rw2 L2 Fw' L F R @2022-09-14 14:23:07 
31. 34.13 Fw D2 Fw2 F R D L' Uw2 Fw D2 Fw2 F' D' U' L' F Fw2 D' L R2 Rw2 Uw2 D R2 B F2 Uw' U' Fw2 D2 B' U' L' D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' D' L2 F @2022-09-14 14:24:00 
32. 32.42 L2 U' F Rw2 Uw2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 L2 R' Fw2 F2 D2 L' Uw2 R' Fw D' U' Fw2 R B' D' Rw' Fw' F2 R2 U2 D R2 L Uw2 L' B2 U' F2 @2022-09-14 14:25:02 
33. 39.84 U' F' Uw L' R Rw2 B Fw2 D B2 U2 L Fw D' Rw2 R' F' B2 U L' B R Uw' B' R2 Fw' F2 R' Uw Fw D' Uw' Fw' F' D L2 U' B2 Fw' Rw @2022-09-14 14:25:48 
34. 33.07 Fw Uw' L Fw' U' Uw2 B U2 L' B' Fw Uw B2 Rw' R B' Fw Rw' U2 D2 B U' Uw' B2 D2 Uw2 B Fw' R' Uw' B2 Fw Uw' R F2 B Rw' U Rw' Fw2 @2022-09-14 14:26:35 
35. 38.47 Uw Fw L' Uw' Fw' F B L' R' B2 F' Uw2 L U L' Rw2 Fw2 R D' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L R2 Fw2 F' Rw' F D B Fw' R' L F Fw B2 U' Uw2 L2 R2 @2022-09-14 14:50:34 
36. 34.46 U Fw' R2 U2 R' Fw R Fw' Rw' U Fw2 L Uw L2 Fw U2 D' F2 Fw U R B2 D' Fw2 Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 L' B R U2 D2 F D Rw L' Uw Fw' L2 @2022-09-14 14:53:20 
37. 31.74 Uw B2 F2 R' B L R Uw' D2 B2 F2 R Uw U R D' Fw Uw' B Uw2 D' B2 L' Fw D2 B' Uw' L2 B' Fw' L2 F B R' Uw2 U F2 R' Rw D' @2022-09-14 14:54:20 
38. 33.39 Rw2 U B2 Uw2 B2 L2 Fw2 R U2 Rw B U' Rw' Fw' B' U2 R' U' L' Rw F L2 B L' D F' Fw' Rw2 Uw' F Uw F Rw U Fw2 F2 Uw' B' Rw' L2 @2022-09-14 14:56:30 
39. 37.83 U Fw D' Fw R B2 F Rw D B Uw2 U D F Rw' F Rw' R2 U F Fw B' U2 L Rw' R2 Fw L' U F B' Rw' Fw2 B' D' U B2 U' Fw2 Rw' @2022-09-14 14:57:33 
40. 36.84 Rw' R' Uw' B Fw L' Rw2 F Rw' B D2 Rw Uw D' B' L B R' B' L' F Rw B R Uw F Fw' Uw R' Uw' D2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B D U' F' D2 @2022-09-14 15:04:08 
41. 35.60 U2 B' Fw2 F' Rw B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 R' Rw Fw' R' D2 Fw U Rw Fw L R' F2 Rw2 L Uw2 R2 Fw' R F2 R' B2 L2 Fw R U2 B' Fw2 R2 F2 Uw2 U2 @2022-09-14 15:05:04 
42. 40.86 Rw' L2 U' Fw U' L2 B2 Fw Uw2 L R2 Uw R2 Rw' U F L' Rw F L2 Uw U2 D' Fw F' Rw' Uw F2 Fw2 U2 R Uw2 Fw2 L' F2 Uw' Fw2 U2 Uw2 F @2022-09-14 15:07:34 
43. 38.63 F2 B' Rw Fw' Uw' R Fw2 D' R2 B2 Uw2 U D Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw U Fw R Fw U2 Rw' D L Rw U2 Rw' R' B' Rw R2 D2 L' F' L' F D2 R' L' @2022-09-14 15:08:43 
44. 36.46 Uw2 F' D2 F2 Rw' F' D2 Fw' F Uw B2 Fw2 R2 F' Uw2 U' F2 L' B2 Rw L' B L R2 B' D U2 Uw L2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L' F' L R' Fw' B D' Rw2 @2022-09-14 16:41:52 
45. 39.09 F2 R2 L' Rw F' D2 F2 B D2 F U2 R2 U R2 Uw2 Rw F2 R2 Fw D2 B2 U' B F D R Fw' R' Rw L2 B U2 Rw2 B Fw' F2 R2 U' F U' @2022-09-14 16:42:53 
46. 38.23 B' Rw2 U' B' F' Fw R B2 Uw L2 F2 D U2 F' R Uw' F2 Uw2 L' Fw' L' U2 D' B' U L2 Fw' U Rw2 Uw U D Rw2 Fw2 R2 U B2 Rw R' F' @2022-09-14 16:43:47 
47. 28.90 B R2 F' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 U' R U' L2 U2 F Fw' U' L R' D Rw' R' D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L D Rw' R U Uw' L' Uw' Rw D' Fw F R @2022-09-14 16:45:24 
48. (27.39) Rw' L' U' R2 U' Rw' B L2 R' Rw D Fw2 R' F' L D Fw B' D' Uw2 U F2 L U2 F2 Fw' Uw' R2 F R Rw U B L2 Rw Uw Fw' R F Rw @2022-09-14 16:46:11 
49. 28.67 R2 Rw Uw' F' Uw' U' D Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 L F2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 D B R' Uw U2 D' B2 U B2 F' D Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw2 @2022-09-14 16:47:18 
50. 29.63 F D Rw2 Fw' U R2 U Uw Rw L2 B' Rw2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R Rw Uw2 F L Rw F' Fw R' D L Fw2 F2 R2 Fw R2 U2 L Uw' R Uw' Rw L @2022-09-14 16:50:42




PB ao5:
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-14 (solving from 2022-09-14 16:43:47 to 2022-09-14 16:50:42)
avg of 5: 29.07

Time List:
1. (38.23) B' Rw2 U' B' F' Fw R B2 Uw L2 F2 D U2 F' R Uw' F2 Uw2 L' Fw' L' U2 D' B' U L2 Fw' U Rw2 Uw U D Rw2 Fw2 R2 U B2 Rw R' F' @2022-09-14 16:43:47 
2. 28.90 B R2 F' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw2 U' R U' L2 U2 F Fw' U' L R' D Rw' R' D2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' L D Rw' R U Uw' L' Uw' Rw D' Fw F R @2022-09-14 16:45:24 
3. (27.39) Rw' L' U' R2 U' Rw' B L2 R' Rw D Fw2 R' F' L D Fw B' D' Uw2 U F2 L U2 F2 Fw' Uw' R2 F R Rw U B L2 Rw Uw Fw' R F Rw @2022-09-14 16:46:11 
4. 28.67 R2 Rw Uw' F' Uw' U' D Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw2 L F2 Rw2 U2 Uw2 D B R' Uw U2 D' B2 U B2 F' D Uw' Rw2 Uw' F2 Uw2 B' Uw Fw B' Rw2 @2022-09-14 16:47:18 
5. 29.63 F D Rw2 Fw' U R2 U Uw Rw L2 B' Rw2 F2 L' B2 F2 D2 R Rw Uw2 F L Rw F' Fw R' D L Fw2 F2 R2 Fw R2 U2 L Uw' R Uw' Rw L @2022-09-14 16:50:42


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

Current Averages for all of the events I practice:

2x2: 3.8 (I got slower  )
3x3: 6.7-6.9
4x4: 34-36
5x5: 1:03-1:07
6x6: 2:10
7x7: 4:40
OH: 16


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3x3: 6.7-6.9


Then why were you so excited to get a 9.43 average in comp?


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Then why were you so excited to get a 9.43 average in comp?


Because it was PR. Please, don't start this again.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 15, 2022)

Final question and I'll leave it alone, but if you're allegedly sub 7, and had 3 rounds to get a sub 7 average, and 15 even for just a single, how come you couldn't? Even a sub 8 average would make your nerves excuse somewhat believable.

God I talk a lot for someone with social anxiety.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 3x3: 6.7-6.9


Your average 3x3 time out of 16 rounds is 11.65.


gsingh said:


> 4x4: 34-36


Your average 4x4 time out of 6 rounds is 47.78


gsingh said:


> 5x5: 1:03-1:07


Your average 5x5 time out of 2 rounds of 5x5 is: 1:39.63

I'm not going to address the other events, but somethings still a little bit wrong here my guy.
Edit: these are only the rounds from 2022


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 15, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Your average 3x3 time out of 16 rounds is 11.65.
> 
> Your average 4x4 time out of 6 rounds is 47.78
> 
> ...


HahA lMaOoO hE's GotTeN FasTeR nOW.


----------



## Cubing Mania (Sep 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Mine is 8.78 with a ll skip


Mine is 8.74 full step, I think.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 15, 2022)

Cubing Mania said:


> Mine is 8.74 full step, I think.


When you realize the quote you reposted is from months ago be like...........

his is like a 5.44 now i think


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

7x7 pb single
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
single: 3:57.47

Time List:
1. 3:57.47 Fw' Lw D2 3Lw2 Fw2 Bw' Lw 3Lw F 3Fw2 3Uw 3Bw D' U 3Bw' 3Uw Rw Dw' L2 U 3Lw 3Fw2 U2 D' Bw2 Rw2 R' F' Bw2 Uw2 B' Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw Rw' D Bw' U' F2 Fw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Bw' 3Fw' D Fw' Lw2 D' 3Dw Uw 3Bw2 L U Bw' 3Rw Fw' 3Dw' 3Uw2 Uw' L' B Rw 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw 3Rw' Fw2 Bw 3Rw' L2 Rw 3Dw2 Bw Uw' 3Uw2 L' 3Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw' F2 Lw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Fw2 3Bw2 L 3Rw' 3Fw2 Bw' Uw Dw' Lw2 R' B @2022-09-15 09:39:19


----------



## Garf (Sep 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 7x7 pb single
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
> single: 3:57.47
> 
> ...


So you finally hit the sub-4 barrier. Not like I can solve one under 4 minutes now, but I know I used to be able to.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 7x7 pb single
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
> single: 3:57.47
> 
> ...


Destroyed it on the next solve. The amount of luck on these edges was crazy. (I use yau)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-15
single: 3:26.17

Time List:
1. 3:26.17 R2 D2 Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' 3Fw D' Rw' B' 3Lw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Bw' Dw 3Dw U2 F2 Bw2 D 3Bw' Rw Bw2 R' 3Dw 3Uw D2 L 3Bw2 3Uw2 3Lw' Lw' 3Bw' U' B' Bw R2 3Fw 3Bw 3Dw2 Dw' 3Bw Dw' F Rw Lw 3Fw2 3Uw' Bw 3Fw' Fw' 3Rw2 L 3Lw2 R' 3Dw2 B2 3Dw R Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Rw 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Fw Uw L' Bw2 3Uw2 L U' 3Uw B Dw 3Lw2 Bw L2 Lw2 D2 U2 Uw 3Uw Fw2 3Lw2 Lw' 3Dw' 3Uw' U' B2 D 3Fw2 Bw2 U' 3Fw2 3Dw Fw 3Rw 3Bw' @2022-09-15 09:51:49


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

RS3M 2021 is actually so good, I could main it if it didn't have such a cheap feel.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 15, 2022)

gsingh said:


> RS3M 2021 is actually so good, I could main it if it didn't have such a cheap feel.


It is indeed a very good cube. For me it's just the opposite, the stability and weight of the rs3 M makes it feel more premium then the flimsy GAN cubes, but each to their own IG.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 15, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> It is indeed a very good cube. For me it's just the opposite, the stability and weight of the rs3 M makes it feel more premium then the flimsy GAN cubes, but each to their own IG.


It feels so heavy coming from the Gan 12.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 19, 2022)

Just ordered the Flagship Tornado V3. I wanted to get the Maglev one, because I enjoy the faster feel, but I am not adding 8 grams for it. I like lighter cubes.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 20, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Just ordered the Flagship Tornado V3. I wanted to get the Maglev one, because I enjoy the faster feel, but I am not adding 8 grams for it. I like lighter cubes.


And 7 dollars. 700 of the little bronze guys. How many gumballs is that?


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 20, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> And 7 dollars. 700 of the little bronze guys. How many gumballs is that?


We buy gumballs in quarters, so 28 of the little clad ones.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 21, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> We buy gumballs in quarters, so 28 of the little clad ones.


Really? Here in SoCal at the pizza place near me it is 2 pennies.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Really? Here in SoCal at the pizza place near me it is 2 pennies.


WHAT? GREAT BALLS OF GUM HERE I COME.


----------



## hyn (Sep 21, 2022)

Imagine pennies or quarters


----------



## gsingh (Sep 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Really? Here in SoCal at the pizza place near me it is 2 pennies.


Ours are 2 quarters


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 21, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Ours are 2 quarters


Ours are 1 quarters


----------



## gsingh (Sep 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Ours are 1 quarter*s*


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 21, 2022)

Atleast they were last time I ate one. ( before covid. Lol) I haven't eaten one since.


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 21, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Atleast they were last time I ate one. ( before covid. Lol) I haven't eaten one since.


You eat gum? That doesn't sound safe.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 21, 2022)

No, I chew it. But I can't even do that. I have braces . So, I can't chew gum. Its depressing. Lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 21, 2022)

Went to the pizza place and got a gumball for a penny. Wow @cuberswoop


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Went to the pizza place and got a gumball for a penny. Wow @cuberswoop


One day some sucker is going to put in a 1943 bronze wheat penny. I just know it.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 21, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> One day some sucker is going to put in a 1943 bronze wheat penny. I just know it.


Oh my god I have like 7 billion steel ones. Crazy to think people may just own them without knowing.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 21, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> Oh my god I have like 7 billion steel ones. Crazy to think people may just own them without knowing.


Some people say Clock Enthusiast keeps the souls of every human being contained within his outrageously large steel penny collection. One per soul. Lore has it that he only purchases things with his pennies and every time they leave his possession a life is taken.

#Don'tLetClockBuyTheGan13


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Sep 21, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Some people say Clock Enthusiast keeps the souls of every human being contained within his outrageously large steel penny collection. One per soul. Lore has it that he only purchases things with his pennies and every time they leave his possession a life is taken.
> 
> #Don'tLetClockBuyTheGan13


I’d pay to not buy the Gan 13.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Sep 21, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Some people say Clock Enthusiast keeps the souls of every human being contained within his outrageously large steel penny collection. One per soul. Lore has it that he only purchases things with his pennies and every time they leave his possession a life is taken.
> 
> #Don'tLetClockBuyTheGan13


Seems like the topic left to get the milk...


----------



## A5 cuber skewb/square-1 (Sep 21, 2022)

So if i buy the qiyi clock i will main clock.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21
single: 4.81

Time List:
1. 4.81 D L' U F R' L U B' L2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 @2022-09-21 18:34:59


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-21
> single: 4.81
> 
> Time List:
> 1. 4.81 D L' U F R' L U B' L2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 @2022-09-21 18:34:59


Recon?


----------



## gsingh (Sep 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Recon?


I couldn't find one, but I know it's not a misscramble, I recognize it. 
The solve had 2 free pairs, an oll skip, and an aperm.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 26, 2022)

I don't understand California's fascination with FMC. There are 3 upcoming CA comps (not counting WCC), and all of them are quiet comps.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20820
> I don't understand California's fascination with FMC. There are 3 upcoming CA comps (not counting WCC), and all of them are quiet comps.


Just learn BLD and maybe you'll understand.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 26, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Just learn BLD and maybe you'll understand.


I know BLD, I just don't care about it.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I know BLD, I just don't care about it.


Well screw you George Syringe.


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20820
> I don't understand California's fascination with FMC. There are 3 upcoming CA comps (not counting WCC), and all of them are quiet comps.


Maybe you'd understand the fascination if you practice some FMC


----------



## gsingh (Sep 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Maybe you'd understand the fascination if you practice some FMC


NO


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> NO


i did FMC once in comp and dnfed two out of three attempts. Its not intresting, i just do it for my wca profile lol


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 28, 2022)

gsingh said:


> NO


lol how would you know it isn't interesting without ever practicing it


----------



## gsingh (Sep 28, 2022)

Finished my math test early. Decided to do 2x2 and got this pb ao50.
Ortega and a bit of CLL.


Spoiler: 2.99 ao50



Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28 (solving from 2022-09-28 10:36:59 to 2022-09-28 10:54:16)
avg of 50: 2.99

Time List:
1. 3.62 U F2 R' U' R U2 F' U R @2022-09-28 10:36:59 
2. 3.01 F' R U R U' R U F' U2 @2022-09-28 10:37:09 
3. 3.60 U' R2 F' R' U' F R2 F R @2022-09-28 10:37:19 
4. (4.48) F R F' U' F R2 U' R F' @2022-09-28 10:37:43 
5. (4.08) U R U F2 R' U2 F2 R' U' @2022-09-28 10:37:55 
6. 3.40 U' F' U' F R2 U2 F R F' U' @2022-09-28 10:38:05 
7. 2.75 U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' @2022-09-28 10:38:15 
8. 3.40 F' U F R U2 F' R F R' F' @2022-09-28 10:38:29 
9. 2.94 U' F2 U F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 @2022-09-28 10:38:48 
10. 2.50 F' R' U2 F' R' F2 R F R2 @2022-09-28 10:39:09 
11. 3.03 R2 F U' R U' F U R U @2022-09-28 10:39:37 
12. 3.51 R F' U2 F2 U2 R' F U' R' @2022-09-28 10:39:54 
13. 3.60 U2 F' R U' R U' R2 F2 U F' @2022-09-28 10:40:17 
14. 2.10 F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' R U F2 @2022-09-28 10:40:30 
15. 3.95 R F R U F' R2 U' R2 U' @2022-09-28 10:40:49 
16. 3.32 R' F' U' R2 U' F R2 F2 R2 @2022-09-28 10:41:07 
17. 3.83 U F' U' F2 R F U F2 R @2022-09-28 10:41:28 
18. (1.22) U2 R U R' U2 F' R2 U' R' @2022-09-28 10:41:47 
19. (4.27) U' F U F R' U R2 U R' @2022-09-28 10:41:59 
20. 2.69 U2 F2 U R2 F' U' F' U2 F' U' @2022-09-28 10:42:28 
21. 3.50 U R F' R2 U R F' U' R' @2022-09-28 10:42:41 
22. 2.35 F2 R U' F R' F U R2 F @2022-09-28 10:43:17 
23. 3.90 R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 F R' U @2022-09-28 10:43:29 
24. 3.31 R F2 R U' F' U R U2 F' @2022-09-28 10:43:44 
25. 2.83 U2 R2 F R U' F' U R2 U' @2022-09-28 10:43:57 
26. (1.26) U' F' U2 R' F R U2 F' U' @2022-09-28 10:44:07 
27. 2.73 R' F2 R' F R' F' R2 F2 U2 @2022-09-28 10:44:17 
28. 2.63 R' F U' R' U2 R F' U2 R @2022-09-28 10:44:29 
29. 2.18 R2 U R U2 R F' U R2 F' @2022-09-28 10:44:44 
30. 3.16 R' F2 U' F U' F2 R2 F' R @2022-09-28 10:44:53 
31. 2.35 F' R F U' F2 R U R2 U' @2022-09-28 10:45:06 
32. 2.68 R2 U R' F R F' R2 U2 R' @2022-09-28 10:45:19 
33. 3.32 R' U' R' F R' F U F2 U2 @2022-09-28 10:45:40 
34. 2.78 R U2 F' R U2 F2 R' F2 R' @2022-09-28 10:45:56 
35. 2.98 F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 R F U2 @2022-09-28 10:46:21 
36. 3.58 F U F' R' F2 R U' R2 F @2022-09-28 10:47:14 
37. 2.55 F2 R U' R2 U' R F U R2 @2022-09-28 10:48:07 
38. 2.98 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U R U R2 @2022-09-28 10:48:21 
39. 2.59 F' R F2 R U2 F' R2 F2 U @2022-09-28 10:48:47 
40. 3.30 R2 U' F2 U R F2 R' F U @2022-09-28 10:49:49 
41. 2.79 U2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 R2 U' @2022-09-28 10:49:57 
42. 2.69 F' U' F U F R U2 R U' @2022-09-28 10:50:31 
43. 2.99 R F U2 R' F R U2 F' R2 @2022-09-28 10:50:43 
44. 2.28 U' R U' F R' F' R2 F2 U2 @2022-09-28 10:50:57 
45. 2.99 F R F2 U2 F' U F' R2 U' @2022-09-28 10:51:08 
46. 3.85 U' R F2 R' U2 F R' F U2 @2022-09-28 10:51:19 
47. 2.48 U2 R' F' U R' U2 R' F2 R' @2022-09-28 10:51:30 
48. (1.60) R' U' R F2 U' R' U' F2 U' @2022-09-28 10:53:29 
49. 2.20 F2 R' U' F U' F U' R2 U2 @2022-09-28 10:53:38 
50. 2.18 U2 R2 F2 R' F' R U' F U' @2022-09-28 10:54:16


----------



## gsingh (Sep 28, 2022)

3x3 Pb ao5!!!
Scrams were insane.
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28 (solving from 2022-09-28 12:13:31 to 2022-09-28 12:21:06)
avg of 5: 5.73

Time List:
1. 5.79 D' R2 U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 D2 R F2 D2 L2 D B' L2 U R2 F U' @2022-09-28 12:13:31 
2. (6.50) R F R2 D F2 R' F D L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 B2 L F @2022-09-28 12:14:15 
3. 5.57 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L' R2 F2 R' B U' F' U' F @2022-09-28 12:14:33 
4. (5.50) R2 U' B' L2 F L2 F L2 F' U2 F U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D' R' @2022-09-28 12:20:12 
5. 5.83 B2 L2 B2 R U2 R' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' U2 B D' L2 F D2 R' U' R U2 @2022-09-28 12:21:06


----------



## gsingh (Sep 29, 2022)

Amazing scramble, first sub-4.
I'll reconstruct it later.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
single: 3.66

Time List:
1. 3.66 U' F L' D F U' B' U' L2 B D2 B R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' @2022-09-29 14:10:56


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Amazing scramble, first sub-4.
> I'll reconstruct it later.
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
> single: 3.66
> ...


how did you ...


----------



## gsingh (Sep 29, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> how did you ...


Insane scramble.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Amazing scramble, first sub-4.
> I'll reconstruct it later.
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
> single: 3.66
> ...


I'm really curious to see what you did, because I can't find anything better then average on this scram


----------



## gsingh (Sep 29, 2022)

Scramble: U' F L' D F U' B' U' L2 B D2 B R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' 

x2// inspection
U B' R L U L U2 F' // xcross
U2 F U' F'// second f2l pair
U' R' U R U' R' U' R// third f2l pair
L U L' U' L U L' // fourth f2l pair
R U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' F' U'// oll
//pll skip

Xcross, a free pair, and a pll skip, along with amazing lookahead.
39 FTM/3.66 Seconds=10.65 TPS


----------



## Imsoosm (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm not doubting you, but can you send a video of your execution? F inserts are really hard for me to do fast...


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm not doubting you, but can you send a video of your execution? F inserts are really hard for me to do fast...


I'm not going to say anything about the legitimacy of the solve, but people, notably Max Park, are able to use F inserts quite well and get very good times. So it is possible.


----------



## Timona (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Amazing scramble, first sub-4.
> I'll reconstruct it later.
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
> single: 3.66
> ...


Oh, for ****'s sake.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 30, 2022)

At this point, if you still get fed up with this, you're just acting childish. Everyone has had their chance to say something, most of the things people said were stupid (both sides). Just let it go. If you want to say something you can PM him, you can post something on his profile, you can post something on your own thread, but enough is enough. Just leave him alone on this thread. I enjoy watching his progression, whether it is legitimate or not. What I don't like seeing is this thread being clogged with scrubs who take every opportunity to be brats and jump up and down saying "He cheated, he cheated". You guys sound like you're nine. Just stop.

If he's lying he's not going to admit it at this point, clearly. If he's telling the truth you're making an even more fool of yourself than you already are. Let people decide on their own if gsingh is truthful or not. There are already enough posts (mine included) whining about his rapid progression. He's not hurting anybody by this, so what if he tricks people? It wouldn't do anything for him. He gets trash results at comps, technically this is the only way he can prove himself to us since he hasn't uploaded a reliable video of a large average. His results obviously don't match his claimed global. If you see that and think that means he is cheating than go and believe it, but don't constantly go and clog his personal thread.

@Luke Solves Cubes said that he spoke to gsingh at the comp and he showed that he can indeed get the claimed results. Nerves effect differently for each individual. Sure, gsingh's case is so extreme that it's almost unbelievable but nerves can definitely affect people strongly. Did we all seriously forget about Kian?

You guys are clearly more emotionally involved than intellectually. Cursing at people is never acceptable, either in real life or on the internet. You're 19 @Timona, you need to start learning that those words are not okay to say to people. What in the world does that even mean? It's not even grammatical, you're literally cursing for the sake of cursing. You add nothing to the topic.

In summary, if you have a problem with him, just block him. Come on guys, this isn't a middle school fight, grow up. You don't have to put it up with him if you don't want to. Personally, I'm blocking a certain someone I think went too far. Why? Because I would be better off without them.



Spoiler: Have some verses from the Bible



1 Corinthians 15:33 - Be not deceived: evil communications corrupt good manners.

Psalm 1:1 - Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful.

Proverbs 13:20 - He that walketh with wise men shall be wise: but a companion of fools shall be destroyed.[/ISPOILER]


----------



## Timona (Sep 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Did we all seriously forget about Kian?


What happened to Kian?


DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Cursing at people is never acceptable, either in real life or on the internet. You're 19 @Timona, you need to start learning that those words are not okay to say to people. What in the world does that even mean?


LMAO, I'm 19, I don't need to "learn" anything about my language. 


DuckubingCuber347 said:


> In summary, if you have a problem with him, just block him. Come on guys, this isn't a middle school fight, grow up. You don't have to put it up with him if you don't want to. Personally, I'm blocking a certain someone I think went too far. Why? Because I would be better off without them.


Aight, blocking seems fine.



> It's not even grammatical, you're literally cursing for the sake of cursing. You add nothing to the topic.


Yes.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> I'm not doubting you, but can you send a video of your execution? F inserts are really hard for me to do fast...


Yea, for sure. I'm not promising when, but I will when I have time.


----------



## Garf (Sep 30, 2022)

Just wondering, what do you average for big cubes RN? I know you have me beat for 5x5 an 6x6, but I am curious about 7x7.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> Just wondering, what do you average for big cubes RN? I know you have me beat for 5x5 an 6x6, but I am curious about 7x7.


Around 4:00 for 7x7 I think.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> At this point, if you still get fed up with this, you're just acting childish. Everyone has had their chance to say something, most of the things people said were stupid (both sides). Just let it go. If you want to say something you can PM him, you can post something on his profile, you can post something on your own thread, but enough is enough. Just leave him alone on this thread. I enjoy watching his progression, whether it is legitimate or not. What I don't like seeing is this thread being clogged with scrubs who take every opportunity to be brats and jump up and down saying "He cheated, he cheated". You guys sound like you're nine. Just stop.
> 
> If he's lying he's not going to admit it at this point, clearly. If he's telling the truth you're making an even more fool of yourself than you already are. Let people decide on their own if gsingh is truthful or not. There are already enough posts (mine included) whining about his rapid progression. He's not hurting anybody by this, so what if he tricks people? It wouldn't do anything for him. He gets trash results at comps, technically this is the only way he can prove himself to us since he hasn't uploaded a reliable video of a large average. His results obviously don't match his claimed global. If you see that and think that means he is cheating than go and believe it, but don't constantly go and clog his personal thread.
> 
> ...


You have just become my best friend now! Lol


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 30, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> but nerves can definitely affect people strongly.


i can agree with this. My official results are nothing close to what I average


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> i can agree with this. My official results are nothing close to what I average


For me that's only the case with skewb. I have a sub 12 3x3 average when I averaged 15-16, 46 4x4 average and I average 50, and 7 pyra average from before I was sub 10.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 30, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> For me that's only the case with skewb. I have a sub 12 3x3 average when I averaged 15-16, 46 4x4 average and I average 50, and 7 pyra average from before I was sub 10.


How...


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> How...


Fantastic question. I also got overall 5x5 PB 3 times in a row in comp once.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 1, 2022)

And I decided to beat my PB skewb average by 0.69 seconds in an official comp the first time I ever competed in skewb


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 1, 2022)

I definitely get worse results in comp, when I completed in clock I was averaging 12-13 seconds at home, I got a 15, a 17, a 21, and two DNF's lol. I'm always so nervous and shaking, and I think the fact that I don't go to many comps contributes to that because I think that it's my one chance for a while. Wishing for the day I get a PB in comp


----------



## hyn (Oct 1, 2022)

I usually perform slightly better in comp for 3x3
Maybe I just turn way too slow normally, and nerves speed that up


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 1, 2022)

MY TORNADO JUST ARRIVED AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

IMMA UNBOX ON MY CHANNEL

Edit: why the hell did i post it here idk


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> MY TORNADO JUST ARRIVED AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> IMMA UNBOX ON MY CHANNEL
> 
> Edit: why the hell did i post it here idk


How did it already arrive?


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Priority shipping be like....


Get me in on some of that USPS Air Early $110 shipping.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Around 4:00 for 7x7 I think.


Dang, I'm barely sub 8


DuckubingCuber347 said:


> .
> 
> @Luke Solves Cubes said that he spoke to gsingh at the comp and he showed that he can indeed get the claimed results. ]


Ok that makes me believe him now.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Priority shipping be like....


I bought expited, just like you!


----------



## gsingh (Oct 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I bought expited, just like you!


Same. Mine arrives on monday tho.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe they like me more...........

nah jk jk


----------



## gsingh (Oct 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Same. Mine arrives on monday tho.


Ok so they changed the expected delivery to tomorrow


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Ok so they changed the expected delivery to tomorrow


what? this is my package.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 1, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> what? View attachment 20847this is my package.


It's better its comes before 11:30 am California time


----------



## gsingh (Oct 1, 2022)

My tornado just arrived. It' s a great cube, I will write more later.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 2, 2022)

gsingh said:


> My tornado just arrived. It' s a great cube, I will write more later.


Same


----------



## gsingh (Oct 3, 2022)

gsingh said:


> My tornado just arrived. It' s a great cube, I will write more later.


So, the corner cutting completely sucked OOTB, after some set up it has become better. I don't know which cube I like more, the Tornado V3 or the Gan 12. Both are great but have their pro's and cons.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 4, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, the corner cutting completely sucked OOTB, after some set up it has become better. I don't know which cube I like more, the Tornado V3 or the Gan 12. Both are great but have their pro's and cons.


Nvm I definitely like the Gan 12 more.

EDIT: I did some stuff with the settings and I like it now. So i'm back to not knowing which one to main. Both perform well, but I do like the feel of the Gan a lot more. (when you use Gan cubes for almost 4 years, it becomes hard to switch)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 7, 2022)

How's the zbll going?


----------



## gsingh (Oct 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Ortega and a bit of CLL.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2.99 ao50
> ...


I rolled this to a 2.81 that day but today I saw that all of my solves from that day got deleted, so i'll be grinding to get another good ao50.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So, the corner cutting completely sucked OOTB, after some set up it has become better. I don't know which cube I like more, the Tornado V3 or the Gan 12. Both are great but have their pro's and cons.


I'm curious, what did you do to improve the corner cutting? Screw and springs are both on the second setting on mine, yet it still can't cut past 45 and the reverse still has trouble at 30. I might just need to break it in a bit more.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Oct 7, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> I'm curious, what did you do to improve the corner cutting? Screw and springs are both on the second setting on mine, yet it still can't cut past 45 and the reverse still has trouble at 30. I might just need to break it in a bit more.


I think you probably just need to break it in. I have mine on the same settings and it cuts well past 45 and 30. Still, don't dwell on corner cutting too much, It effects turning less then you might think. 45 is plenty to get very good times.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 7, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> I'm curious, what did you do to improve the corner cutting? Screw and springs are both on the second setting on mine, yet it still can't cut past 45 and the reverse still has trouble at 30. I might just need to break it in a bit more.


My screws and springs are both on the loosest setting. The corner cutting still isn't wonderful, but it's better than before.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 7, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> I think you probably just need to break it in. I have mine on the same settings and it cuts well past 45 and 30. Still, don't dwell on corner cutting too much, It effects turning less then you might think. 45 is plenty to get very good times.


The problem is more about 45 being the furthest it can cut when I'm actually testing it, it's much lower in actual solves. 


gsingh said:


> My screws and springs are both on the loosest setting. The corner cutting still isn't wonderful, but it's better than before.


okay, when I tried that it felt too flexible. I'll try 2 on the springs and 1 on the screws.

I probably just need to break it in more though, thank you


----------



## gsingh (Oct 11, 2022)

I'm not joking, there are literally 6 3x3's that are tied for my favorite, and I don't know what to main: Gan X, Gan 354, Gan 11, Gan 12, Tornado V3, and the RS3M 2021.

I'm using the Gan 11 rn because I just feel like it, but I was using the 12 this morning, and the 354 yesterday, and I was switching back and forth between the other three all last week.


----------



## Garf (Oct 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm not joking, there are literally 6 3x3's that are tied for my favorite, and I don't know what to main: Gan X, Gan 354, Gan 11, Gan 12, Tornado V3, and the RS3M 2021.
> 
> I'm using the Gan 11 rn because I just feel like it, but I was using the 12 this morning, and the 354 yesterday, and I was switching back and forth between the other three all last week.


Well, it's not good for you to be switching mains. It'll keep you from actually working on achieving your goals.
I recommend doing an ao50 with each cube, and whatever seems to satisfy you the most, then that is what I recommend to stay with and keep using.


----------



## kubesolver (Oct 11, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, it's not good for you to be switching mains. It'll keep you from actually working on achieving your goals.


Can you elaborate?

That sounds counterintuitive to me.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 11, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, it's not good for you to be switching mains. It'll keep you from actually working on achieving your goals.
> I recommend doing an ao50 with each cube, and whatever seems to satisfy you the most, then that is what I recommend to stay with and keep using.


That's complete nonsense. It's important to have consistency but if you're comfortable switching mains then there is nothing wrong with it. Perhaps for you personally it is a problem but I find that to be a ridiculous claim. I switch between OH main at the very least once a week, I used to do the same with 2H mains. It's not going to make a difference if you get the same results.


----------



## jawklqnn (Oct 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I'm not joking, there are literally 6 3x3's that are tied for my favorite, and I don't know what to main: Gan X, Gan 354, Gan 11, Gan 12, Tornado V3, and the RS3M 2021.
> 
> I'm using the Gan 11 rn because I just feel like it, but I was using the 12 this morning, and the 354 yesterday, and I was switching back and forth between the other three all last week.


i would use the x


----------



## gsingh (Oct 19, 2022)

2x2 pb ao5 during the weekly 2x2 discord comp!
Insane scrambles.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18 (solving from 2022-10-18 16:22:15 to 2022-10-18 16:27:04)
avg of 5: 1.54

Time List:
1. (2.25) R U F R F U2 F R F’ @2022-10-18 16:22:15
2. (0.85[6 mover]) F2 U’ R’ U F2 U’ R U @2022-10-18 16:22:40
3. 1.13[7 mover] U2 R’ F’ R U R2 U2 @2022-10-18 16:25:11
4. 2.11 U R’ F R2 U’ F’ R F’ @2022-10-18 16:25:36
5. 1.37 R' U' F2 U' F' R2 F @2022-10-18 16:27:04


----------



## gsingh (Nov 6, 2022)

Update, I've been using the Gan 12 as my main recently. Not really switching between mains anymore, I like the Gan 12 significantly more than any other cube.
I think I'll buy a Gan 13, and see if that's better.


----------



## gsingh (Nov 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
avg of 200: 2.92

Am I the fastest person on these forums that still uses ortega?

I have a comp in December with 2x2, maybe I can get an official average that doesn't have 3 cube drops.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

yes.


----------



## gsingh (Nov 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
single: 2.06

Time List:
1. 2.06 F U R F' U R2 F R2 U' @2022-11-10 20:19:48

If only I learned CLL...
@baseballjello67 @Imsoosm @NigelTheCuber should I learn CLL?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> single: 2.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


1.62 only because I know the antisune clls and nothing else lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> avg of 200: 2.92
> 
> Am I the fastest person on these forums that still uses ortega?
> ...


Heard @CornerTwisted averages 2.6 with ortega, but apparently he's switched to CLL


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> single: 2.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Lmao you definitely could've gotten sub-1 keyboard (maybe even stackmat if you're fast) with that specific CLL...


Spoiler



YES GO LEARN CLL


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> single: 2.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Most definitely but whats more important is not getting a 5 avg at your next comp


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> single: 2.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


This might be a hot take, but you should definitely learn the "Easy" cll cases, and at least being able to get an idea of what the cp case is going to be. If you just slowly start learning how the recognition works, it'll set you up to learn the whole set, and you'll at least be able to predict pbl. Although you should probably get a second opinion as I've used COLL on 3x3 for years and the recognition is second nature to me.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-10
> single: 2.06
> 
> Time List:
> ...


1.


Spoiler: well..



YES JUST LEARN CLL YOU LITTLE-


2. I stackmatted a 0.694 -_-


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: well..
> ...


i stackmatted a 0.82 -_-


----------



## CornerTwisted (Nov 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> @CornerTwisted averages 2.6 with ortega, but apparently he's switched to CLL


Oh, I still use Ortega, just not fully.



Spoiler: Current ortega 12



Pure ortega ao12 I did rn:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
avg of 12: 2.60

Time List:
1. 2.00 F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U R F 
2. (4.34) U' F2 U' F' U R2 F U2 F R2 
3. 3.59 F2 R2 F' U F2 R2 F2 U' F' 
4. (4.07) R F' U F' R' U2 F2 R U 
5. 2.75 F R2 U R' F U2 F U F2 
6. 2.25 F R F2 U2 R' F' R2 F R2 
7. (1.21) F U F' U F U' F U R2 F' 
8. (1.18) R F2 R' F U2 R' U' R' U2 R' 
9. 2.65 R F R U' F U' F U' R 
10. 3.66 U R2 F2 U2 F' R F2 U R 
11. 1.95 U F' U2 R U F2 R' U' F2 
12. 1.95 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U' R2 U F2


----------



## gsingh (Nov 15, 2022)

From a while ago, I just forgot to post it.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-14 (solving from 2022-06-06 11:17:05 to 2022-08-30 10:48:36)
avg of 500: 6.57


----------



## espeed (Nov 15, 2022)

Can you post the time list


----------



## gsingh (Nov 16, 2022)

espeed said:


> Can you post the time list





Spoiler: 6.57 ao500



Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-15 (solving from 2022-06-06 11:17:05 to 2022-08-30 10:48:36)
avg of 500: 6.57

Time List:
1. 6.20 B R2 F2 L U B U D B R B2 U2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 R' B2 @2022-06-06 11:17:05 
2. 6.72 U F2 U' B2 U R2 D B2 D' R2 U L' B U2 B' U L2 D2 F' L' @2022-06-06 11:17:31 
3. 7.34 F L' D F B' L' D2 B' U L2 U2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' R2 @2022-06-06 11:17:54 
4. 5.91 B' D R F' U L2 U' D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 U' R @2022-06-06 11:18:18 
5. 5.81 D L B L F D B2 U' R F2 R2 L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' U2 D2 @2022-06-06 11:18:43 
6. 6.16 D' R' B2 D2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L2 F U2 R U' F' U B' R2 F R2 @2022-06-06 11:19:02 
7. 6.54 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' F' L' B' U L D' U' R F2 D' R2 @2022-06-06 11:19:46 
8. (5.01) U D R L2 D B L' B2 U2 L2 B U2 B' L2 F' U2 F' U2 R2 L @2022-06-06 11:20:09 
9. 7.34 U L' U2 F' U' B2 R F' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 R' F2 D2 R2 L' F @2022-06-06 11:20:30 
10. 6.21 F2 B2 U' L2 D' F' D' B' U' B2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L F2 R F2 @2022-06-06 11:20:59 
11. 5.94 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L' D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U @2022-06-06 11:21:23 
12. (5.29) U F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U' B' D' B R' F L2 U' @2022-06-06 11:22:45 
13. 7.18 R2 U R' F2 D' F' U B U' F2 L' B2 U2 R U2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 D2 @2022-06-06 11:25:03 
14. 5.69 U B' U F' U D F' U L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 @2022-06-06 11:25:37 
15. 6.39 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B2 L' U' B D' R F' L' R F' L2 @2022-06-06 11:28:23 
16. 7.54 U' R L' B' R U D R F2 D2 B D2 B U2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' @2022-06-06 16:36:36 
17. 6.32 F R2 F' D' L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R F L U' L' B D' @2022-06-06 16:36:57 
18. 6.53 R2 F2 D2 B U' F2 R' D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' B2 @2022-06-06 16:37:37 
19. 6.48 U L' F U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L R2 D F2 D L' R2 @2022-06-06 16:37:59 
20. 6.98 R2 L' U' F' D L' D2 F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 @2022-06-06 16:38:23 
21. 7.41 D B2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 B' D' L2 R B' F' R2 D' F2 @2022-06-06 16:39:01 
22. 7.46 B D' B U' F R' F2 D B' L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B D2 L2 R @2022-06-06 16:39:29 
23. 5.49 U F' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R F' R2 F L' B' @2022-06-06 16:41:26 
24. (7.97) B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 U B2 U L D' B' R B L2 F' R2 U2 L @2022-06-06 16:42:06 
25. 6.06 F U R2 U' D' L' B L2 D2 B2 L' F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L2 D' @2022-06-06 16:42:28 
26. 6.56 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 B F' U B2 R2 U B U2 L' D R2 @2022-06-06 16:42:49 
27. 6.33 D F2 R2 B2 L' D F' L D2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L U2 D2 R F2 B @2022-06-06 16:43:12 
28. 6.77 D' R2 L' D2 F U R2 B U' D2 F2 R L2 F2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 R' @2022-06-06 16:44:23 
29. 6.44 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D' R F D' U' B' R F' D F' D @2022-06-06 16:44:51 
30. 6.30 F2 U F2 D U B2 U' B2 F2 U B' U2 B2 L B' D' B2 R U2 F @2022-06-06 16:45:14 
31. 6.83 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 F D U2 F2 U L' B R2 F @2022-06-06 16:45:35 
32. 6.13 L F U R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L R2 U' R' B' F U' @2022-06-06 16:46:06 
33. 6.69 U' L B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 L D' B R B F' U' F2 @2022-06-06 16:47:58 
34. 5.54 R' F' L2 F L2 B2 U2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 D F' R2 U2 R U' R B @2022-06-06 16:58:52 
35. 6.69 U L' B' D2 R U' F' B2 L' U2 L B2 D2 L' F2 R' U2 L U R @2022-06-06 17:00:30 
36. 5.90 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R B2 D U L B U R2 F2 R' @2022-06-06 17:00:53 
37. 6.25 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L B2 L D2 B2 F' U' L B' D B' R U2 B @2022-06-06 17:01:40 
38. (8.08) U R' F U L2 U' D2 L R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 B U' L @2022-06-06 17:02:04 
39. 6.64 U L' F2 R2 U R2 F2 D U R2 U' B2 R B U' L2 D R B @2022-06-06 17:02:36 
40. 6.14 F' U R' L B D' B2 L' D' R' D2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 L' @2022-06-06 17:05:04 
41. 5.90 R' F' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' F2 R D' B' L2 D' L B' R' @2022-06-06 17:06:13 
42. 5.87 U2 B L U2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R' D B F2 U L2 R2 B2 @2022-06-06 17:06:37 
43. 5.49 L F' R2 B2 D' L F' U D2 L D2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D @2022-06-06 17:08:15 
44. 7.22 R B2 D' B' U2 D2 B L' B L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F R2 L' @2022-06-06 17:12:18 
45. 6.95 R' D F' D2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L U2 L U2 D B2 F R B2 D' U @2022-06-06 17:12:41 
46. 6.95 B U' F2 L U2 L' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' L' R U' @2022-06-06 17:13:56 
47. (5.29) L' F D B2 U2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' L' D F2 U' F' U' R' @2022-06-06 17:16:12 
48. 6.59 R' L2 F' L2 D R F' U' R2 U2 R F2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 @2022-06-06 17:16:34 
49. 6.98 U L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 D L' D2 R' B' D2 B2 F' @2022-06-06 17:17:02 
50. 6.97 R F' B L' B' D' B2 R L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L' @2022-06-07 08:37:47 
51. 5.89 R F' R U' R2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 F' L U2 F' U R' B @2022-06-07 08:38:08 
52. 7.29 D' L U' R' U' B' R B2 R F B U2 D2 F L2 U2 F B L2 @2022-06-07 08:57:10 
53. 7.56 U' D2 F' U2 F2 L' U2 B R D F2 B2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 @2022-06-07 08:57:35 
54. 6.62 B L' F' D' L2 U2 B L F R B2 U2 R2 B2 R U2 L' D2 R @2022-06-07 08:58:10 
55. 6.70 B' R2 U F2 L B R' D2 F B2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 @2022-06-07 08:58:36 
56. 6.18 B D' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 L F2 D2 F2 B D' L' B2 D2 L2 B @2022-06-07 08:59:02 
57. 6.94 L' B' U B U' B' D2 B' U D2 R B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' @2022-06-07 08:59:25 
58. 7.30 F' R' B' D' U R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U R' U2 L F' L U L2 @2022-06-07 08:59:59 
59. 6.54 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' D' B L' D' R B2 L2 R @2022-06-07 09:00:23 
60. 5.80 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F' R D' B' U R' F2 D2 F @2022-06-07 09:00:45 
61. 7.68 U D2 B2 L' D L2 U' D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 L2 F2 R B @2022-06-07 09:01:15 
62. 7.09 R B2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B F2 L2 D' B L2 D B' D2 U R @2022-06-07 09:01:45 
63. 7.52 U B2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 U2 B L B' L' U2 L2 R D' F2 @2022-06-07 09:02:17 
64. 6.40 F L U L' D' R2 U L F' L' F2 R' B2 R U2 R F2 B2 D2 @2022-06-07 09:03:09 
65. 7.59 F2 U B2 D U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L U' L2 B R' F U R' F' @2022-06-07 09:04:05 
66. 7.69 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B' D2 L D' R' U' L' U2 F' @2022-06-07 09:04:33 
67. 7.25 U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 L' D' R2 F' U B2 D B' D' @2022-06-07 09:04:56 
68. 6.09 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U' B' D2 B' L2 B' F' R U @2022-06-07 13:20:52 
69. 6.64 L F R' B' D F2 B2 R F2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2 D @2022-06-07 13:21:15 
70. (4.96) B U B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D U L2 F2 R2 L' F L2 U R F R2 U @2022-06-07 13:21:46 
71. 5.97 B R B2 D2 B' U2 B U2 B' U2 F D2 R2 B2 L' U' R D' B' U R @2022-06-07 13:22:16 
72. 7.25 R2 D2 F U R B' D R U2 L2 U' D2 F2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U D2 @2022-06-07 16:34:16 
73. 7.29 B' L F' L' D2 R B2 D F' D2 L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 R' U2 R2 U2 @2022-06-07 16:34:46 
74. 7.40 D' R B' U2 F' L2 R2 F D2 B R2 L D' R D B2 U2 L' @2022-06-07 16:37:56 
75. 7.83 F' R D2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F' D F2 D2 R F2 D @2022-06-07 16:38:24 
76. 7.43 D B2 D B2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L F' R D R2 D2 B' L' D R @2022-06-07 16:38:51 
77. 6.33 U D R' B' D F' D2 R U L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F' @2022-06-07 16:39:16 
78. 7.59 B D2 R' F2 L R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F' U2 L' F2 D R' B' U2 @2022-06-07 16:39:56 
79. 5.57 B' U2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 L' R' U' B U' R' D @2022-06-07 16:40:50 
80. 5.53 B2 U2 L' B' L2 F' R' U D' F' R2 B2 R2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 @2022-06-07 16:41:14 
81. 5.45 U' B' L' F2 R2 D2 F U2 F' U2 L2 U2 B' U B' D' B U F2 L' @2022-06-07 16:41:37 
82. 6.98 L' D R2 U2 B U2 L' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 D @2022-06-07 16:42:30 
83. 6.44 B L' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B L2 F' D2 B2 D B' R' B2 D F' D2 @2022-06-07 16:42:56 
84. 5.85 D' R2 U2 D R' L2 F' L D' R2 U2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 B R2 L2 @2022-06-07 16:43:30 
85. 7.20 F R' U L2 U F D F2 L U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U @2022-06-07 16:43:55 
86. 6.92 B' F' D2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B U B D' R' B2 D2 B L' R2 D2 @2022-06-07 16:44:39 
87. 6.48 F B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 R' D B' L B F L2 B L' @2022-06-08 15:03:12 
88. 7.24 R2 U2 B' D L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 U' F R B L2 D' F2 L' @2022-06-08 15:03:37 
89. 6.62 D' F' L B R F R F R U2 F2 U2 R' L B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R @2022-06-08 15:04:09 
90. 6.92 U L' B2 L F2 R' U2 B D F2 L D2 R' B2 L F2 L U2 D2 R' @2022-06-08 15:05:49 
91. 7.12 R' B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L F U2 R B' F' D L @2022-06-08 15:06:16 
92. 6.98 L2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 B' D2 F2 D2 F' R' B D2 R B2 U F @2022-06-08 15:06:41 
93. 6.96 U2 B R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U' L' B2 F L D2 L R' @2022-06-08 15:07:06 
94. 6.56 D' R' F2 L' U2 L' F2 R B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U' B L2 D2 L' B D B @2022-06-08 15:09:34 
95. 7.52 B2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L' F2 L R D' R B' R' F2 R2 D' B L @2022-06-08 15:10:01 
96. 6.67 F R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 U' L' B R F @2022-06-08 15:10:25 
97. 6.10 R2 U R D2 L' D2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F D U2 L U' B U' @2022-06-08 15:10:48 
98. 6.56 D2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' F2 R F2 L2 F' D' B F2 D' B' L' R2 @2022-06-08 15:11:09 
99. 6.63 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' D' L2 F R D L2 F D @2022-06-08 15:11:38 
100. 7.02 B L D' F U F2 R L U' L D2 F2 B2 L D2 L2 F2 L' B2 L' @2022-06-08 15:12:02 
101. 5.78 F' R2 F D' L D F2 D' F' U D2 F U2 F D2 L2 B R2 F' U2 B2 @2022-06-08 15:12:28 
102. 6.82 D L B R U' F' B2 D' L F2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 U' @2022-06-08 15:12:53 
103. 6.84 B' L F2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F D' B2 R' U B' L' @2022-06-08 15:13:16 
104. 6.46 F2 L' U D2 F2 R2 B' F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L U @2022-06-08 15:13:43 
105. 6.13 U' R' D2 F D2 F D2 U2 B' R2 B D2 B2 R' U2 R U L D L2 D' @2022-06-08 15:14:16 
106. 6.48 U B R F D L2 F2 D' F' L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F' U2 @2022-06-08 15:14:52 
107. 6.09 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L U R B D L R U' R2 F' @2022-06-08 15:15:41 
108. 6.36 U' L' U2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' D' R' B U L F U' @2022-06-08 15:16:35 
109. 7.12 U F' U' D B' U2 B' L' F U2 D2 F D2 F2 B L2 B2 R2 U @2022-06-08 15:16:58 
110. 6.16 D2 F' U' D2 L F' D' R' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 @2022-06-08 15:17:22 
111. 6.15 L F2 D' B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D B2 L2 B' D L2 D L D B' D @2022-06-08 15:17:45 
112. 7.43 R2 D L2 D R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D' R2 B' R F' U R2 B @2022-06-08 15:18:12 
113. 5.56 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 D R2 B U' R D2 F' D' B' F2 L' R2 @2022-06-08 15:20:41 
114. 6.43 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D U2 L B2 R U F D L' D2 B2 U @2022-06-08 15:21:11 
115. 6.41 D' B' D2 L U R L' F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 R D' @2022-06-08 15:21:38 
116. 6.74 B' D' B2 U2 B' U2 R L' U' R' U2 F2 U2 D2 R L2 D2 R F2 D2 @2022-06-08 15:21:59 
117. 7.29 F L' D' L2 B' U D' F D2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 L B2 L' D @2022-06-08 15:22:24 
118. 6.55 R' F' L2 B F D2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 F' L U2 B D' F' L' B' D @2022-06-08 15:24:05 
119. 6.03 F U F D2 R U' L2 D B L U2 R2 F L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 @2022-06-08 15:24:33 
120. 5.79 U R' F R2 B' U2 F R2 F U2 F L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U L D2 L2 U' @2022-06-08 15:24:57 
121. 6.25 U L F L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 B L2 D2 R2 D' B' L2 D' R2 B F2 @2022-06-08 15:29:06 
122. 6.48 B2 L D2 L U R' F2 L F2 R2 F' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 D' @2022-06-08 15:34:52 
123. 6.29 L U2 F L2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' F2 D' F @2022-06-08 15:48:15 
124. 6.39 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' U2 R D2 B' R2 D' U' R U2 R' @2022-06-08 15:49:35 
125. 6.22 D R D2 R2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' F L2 R B' U2 F' L' @2022-06-08 20:45:54 
126. 6.32 R D' B2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 R2 B R2 F2 U2 F' L' F' L2 U2 F2 D F @2022-06-08 20:46:19 
127. 6.45 R' F D B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L F R D' F' U R2 F @2022-06-08 20:46:49 
128. (4.88) R' U' B' R F B2 L' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D' R2 F2 R2 F U @2022-06-08 20:48:06 
129. 6.11 U' B L U2 F B R' D B' U2 F2 B2 R' F2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 D2 @2022-06-08 20:48:35 
130. 6.94 L' F2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L U2 F' L' F L' F' R2 @2022-06-08 20:49:05 
131. 6.13 U B2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 U' L' D' B L2 D U2 R U B L' @2022-06-09 16:55:31 
132. 5.86 D U2 B D2 L2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 R' U B' L2 U' R2 U L @2022-06-09 16:56:04 
133. 7.88 R2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 R L D2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B R2 L2 F D2 @2022-06-09 16:56:26 
134. 7.05 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U B2 R' B2 F' U2 R D F U2 B @2022-06-09 16:58:35 
135. 7.36 D2 R D2 F2 R2 F D2 F R2 F' D2 B2 D U R B' L2 U L @2022-06-09 17:00:00 
136. 6.33 D' R' D' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U F' L' B D2 F2 L F @2022-06-09 17:00:33 
137. 7.07 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L' B' D2 R2 D' U' F' L' R' @2022-06-09 17:01:03 
138. 5.80 L U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' R U2 F R F D L F L' @2022-06-09 17:01:30 
139. (5.08) L' B' L D2 F B2 L U R2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 B R @2022-06-09 17:01:50 
140. 6.36 U' R' F2 B2 D' R2 U' B R F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 U @2022-06-09 17:02:12 
141. 6.99 B' R2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 U' F R' U B' D B' U R' @2022-06-09 17:02:51 
142. 6.86 F R' L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 U R B2 D' B2 D @2022-06-09 17:03:22 
143. 5.59 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' D2 L' R' D' R' B' L' U2 L' U' B' R2 @2022-06-09 17:03:47 
144. 7.02 B' R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 B D L R U B' L U2 F2 @2022-06-09 17:04:14 
145. 6.38 F L' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F2 L' D2 F2 D' R' @2022-06-09 17:04:47 
146. 7.04 U F' B' D L B2 U F R' U2 B R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B' U @2022-06-09 17:05:20 
147. 6.98 U B2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' U' B' L' D R F L' F2 L U2 F @2022-06-09 17:05:43 
148. 7.16 U B D' F L D' B2 U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 U2 B U2 R2 B @2022-06-09 17:06:36 
149. 6.08 U' D R' L' U2 L' U L2 F U2 B2 D2 F' R2 F L2 D2 B' D B @2022-06-09 17:07:04 
150. 7.05 F L2 B U2 L' D B U' R' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' @2022-06-09 17:07:30 
151. 5.48 D' R' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 F2 L U2 F L U' B2 D L F' D' @2022-06-09 17:07:52 
152. 6.98 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' U2 R' D' B' F' @2022-06-09 17:08:15 
153. (8.15) D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 F R' F2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U' F @2022-06-09 17:08:41 
154. 6.24 B U L U F U F D' L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 U' @2022-06-09 17:09:18 
155. 6.52 R2 F D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 F L' B' F2 L D B2 R @2022-06-09 17:09:51 
156. (8.22) U' L2 F L2 B' R2 D B U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 L U' @2022-06-09 17:10:20 
157. 5.80 D2 R D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' R' B' U2 B' U' @2022-06-09 17:11:11 
158. (4.58) L U2 B2 F2 R D2 R F2 L' D2 R2 U B' D' U L2 B U2 L2 @2022-06-09 17:11:31 
159. (7.96) B' L2 U2 F L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 U' R2 F' D' F R' B F U @2022-06-09 17:12:03 
160. 6.09 U' B' R L' B2 R' F U2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 D' B' @2022-06-09 17:12:35 
161. 6.17 B D F U L U F D R' F' U2 B L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 @2022-06-09 17:13:00 
162. 5.84 D2 F2 R' F2 U L2 U2 F' L2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D @2022-06-09 17:13:31 
163. 7.14 L' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' R' B' U B' F2 L F R2 @2022-06-09 17:13:53 
164. 6.06 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L F' R2 B2 U L U2 B' U' @2022-06-09 17:14:15 
165. 5.81 U B U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 F D' L' U R D L2 U2 @2022-06-09 17:14:36 
166. 5.75 F R' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R U' F' R' D B U2 R' D B2 @2022-06-09 17:14:59 
167. 7.05 R' F2 U2 F D' R' F L U R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 @2022-06-09 17:15:35 
168. 6.16 B2 U D2 F L2 F' D2 F U2 L2 R2 F D2 F2 L' D B2 U' L' R D' @2022-06-09 17:16:22 
169. 5.94 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 F D' F U2 B2 D L F D @2022-06-09 17:16:52 
170. 7.08 D2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F L2 U2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 F' R2 U L B F D' @2022-06-09 17:17:18 
171. 6.87 R2 D2 B U2 B' R2 B F2 D2 B R2 D R2 B' F U' L' D' U2 @2022-06-09 17:17:52 
172. 7.88 R B2 L B2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F L B U' R' U' B2 @2022-06-09 17:18:16 
173. 6.87 D2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 R F L D R2 U2 L' D' F2 @2022-06-09 17:18:39 
174. 6.78 F' D2 R D B' U2 F U R F2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 L' B @2022-06-09 17:19:02 
175. 6.14 R B D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 B' R2 U B2 L' B' R' U2 @2022-06-09 17:19:28 
176. 6.72 F L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 L U B D' B U' L' @2022-06-09 17:19:53 
177. 6.32 R2 U R U R2 L2 U D2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 F B D2 R' B @2022-06-09 17:20:28 
178. (5.31) B L2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B D' U' B U2 L' U' R F @2022-06-09 17:20:54 
179. 6.46 U F' D2 L2 U R2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F L U F D L D @2022-06-09 17:21:22 
180. 5.43 F2 D' U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B' L U' F U' B' L2 U' R2 F @2022-06-09 17:21:55 
181. 7.33 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F' D2 B2 D' L' B' L' D U' R' D2 @2022-06-09 17:22:18 
182. 6.59 R' D2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 B L U' B2 U2 B' F2 D F' @2022-06-09 17:22:51 
183. 6.76 F2 U2 F R2 U2 R2 B' F2 D2 B D2 U R2 B' D' R' B D U2 L F2 @2022-06-09 17:23:23 
184. 6.39 F2 U2 B D' R2 U' L' D2 B D2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D' L @2022-06-09 17:23:44 
185. 6.78 D L2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 L2 U L F' U B' U2 L B2 U' R F' U' @2022-06-09 17:24:10 
186. 5.99 L2 U F' R U D2 R B' L U2 F B' L2 U2 L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 @2022-06-09 17:24:34 
187. (4.41) B2 L2 F2 D2 R D2 L' B2 L F2 D2 R U' L R' F' R D2 L2 F' D @2022-06-09 17:25:19 
188. (5.08) D' F B D' R2 U' B U' R' U L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U' D2 L2 D R2 @2022-06-09 17:28:18 
189. 6.62 D2 L' D' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L' U2 B R U F D B2 @2022-06-09 17:28:58 
190. 6.39 B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' U' R2 U' B' U2 L U2 L2 F' U L D2 F2 @2022-06-09 17:32:51 
191. 7.52 L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F' D' F' U L D2 R D' R' B2 @2022-06-09 17:33:43 
192. 5.91 U2 B2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 D' R D' B F R' B' U' F @2022-06-09 17:34:19 
193. 6.50 F' D F2 L F2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 L' D2 B L' F' U B' R' F' @2022-06-09 17:34:49 
194. 7.06 D R F2 U2 L2 D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B D2 L2 D2 L' R' @2022-06-09 17:35:12 
195. 5.95 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 L R' F L2 U' R' U2 B2 D @2022-06-09 17:35:33 
196. 6.52 L' U B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 F' L2 B' L2 F2 U' L U L2 D' L @2022-06-09 17:35:54 
197. 6.18 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 L F L2 F2 R U' B' U2 L2 @2022-06-09 17:36:18 
198. 6.63 U F' D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F U L' B' U' L2 B' R' @2022-06-09 17:40:31 
199. 6.15 F' U2 F' L2 B2 R2 B D2 F2 D2 F' U2 D R2 F' L B2 F D F D2 @2022-06-10 14:15:14 
200. 6.82 U' F' B2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 D2 L' B2 R F2 D' L B' F L R B R2 @2022-06-10 14:15:53 
201. (12.00) D' B' F2 D' U F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L U2 R' D L2 F2 L' F' @2022-06-10 14:16:40 
202. 6.96 F' R' D2 F' U L U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 B' D @2022-06-10 14:17:19 
203. 6.35 R' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 B L' D2 B L2 D2 F2 D F2 @2022-06-10 14:17:44 
204. 5.81 F D2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F R2 U' F R D' B2 L F' U' @2022-06-10 14:18:07 
205. 6.56 U' B D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 U L R' D R' F U L' @2022-06-10 14:19:08 
206. 7.76 U2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B' D2 R' U B2 F2 U' L' @2022-06-10 14:19:48 
207. 6.75 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' B2 F' U2 B U L2 R' F D L2 @2022-06-10 14:20:15 
208. 6.42 F' D2 F D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 F' L' U2 L' B2 F' D' R F @2022-06-10 14:20:36 
209. 7.12 R U' B D' R D2 L2 F' L U2 L2 F' U2 L2 F' B2 U2 F R2 F2 @2022-06-10 14:21:01 
210. 6.90 D2 B' R2 U2 F L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 R' B' U' R2 U' L2 B' D' @2022-06-10 14:21:25 
211. 5.48 U F B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D L' R D' B' R U2 F @2022-06-10 14:21:47 
212. 6.89 R2 B R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 R' D2 B D' F D U' @2022-06-10 14:22:14 
213. 6.91 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D U F2 U2 R' B D B2 D2 L' B2 R' D @2022-06-10 14:22:38 
214. 6.02 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D' B R B L D' F U2 @2022-06-10 14:23:05 
215. (9.33) U2 R' D2 L' B2 D2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R D' U2 B' L' R' F L' B D' @2022-06-10 14:23:31 
216. 5.55 R2 U D B2 L2 F U2 R' D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L B2 L U2 L' D2 L' @2022-06-10 14:23:56 
217. (5.42) F2 L R D2 L' F2 R B2 F2 L' D' R' U2 R' U F L' D2 R @2022-06-10 14:24:28 
218. 5.67 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' D L' B' F D2 L' F D' @2022-06-10 14:25:10 
219. 6.17 F B' R2 B' L F2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' @2022-06-10 14:26:38 
220. 6.26 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R D2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 B' D2 B' D B U L' @2022-06-10 14:27:03 
221. (5.16) U2 F D U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D B U L' D' U2 F2 L2 @2022-06-10 14:27:25 
222. 6.84 F2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 L R' F D L U F' U2 F' L2 R' U' @2022-06-10 14:27:56 
223. 6.41 F R2 L2 F U' B D L2 F' U2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 R F2 L2 B2 R' @2022-06-10 14:28:35 
224. 6.16 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 U' L B D' F U' L U' R D2 @2022-06-10 14:31:06 
225. 6.35 B R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F' D' F' L' D' U2 R2 F' @2022-06-10 14:32:00 
226. (5.15) D B2 R' F U2 D L D L2 B L2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 F L2 @2022-06-10 14:32:51 
227. 7.04 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B U F2 R' F L2 F' @2022-06-10 14:35:20 
228. 6.60 F' L' U' L' U' F L2 D' B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' @2022-06-10 14:35:43 
229. 6.42 R D' U2 B2 F' R2 B' R2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 L' D' L2 U' B' F2 U L' @2022-06-10 14:36:40 
230. 5.85 U R U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F' D2 L D2 U2 B U' F @2022-06-10 14:37:06 
231. 6.65 B2 R' F2 L D2 L' B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' D' B F2 R2 F L2 R' B2 @2022-06-10 14:37:23 
232. 7.69 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B R2 F2 D U L' D F2 L2 F' R' D U' @2022-06-10 14:37:51 
233. 7.07 L' B U L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 U' R F R F D' R' B @2022-06-10 14:41:53 
234. 5.72 B' R' D2 B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L2 R U2 B U2 L F' D' L' U F' @2022-06-10 14:42:20 
235. 6.46 U' R D' R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L D F' R2 D' U B' R @2022-06-10 14:44:49 
236. 6.38 U' L2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 D R' B U' F R2 D' L B' U' @2022-06-10 14:49:34 
237. 6.54 U R' F' U F L' F B' L D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' D2 R2 @2022-06-10 14:56:45 
238. 7.08 R' F' D2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 L R B2 L U B D B' R2 B' L2 @2022-06-10 14:58:50 
239. 6.11 F2 R2 U R' D' L' F' B' R' D' B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U B2 U F2 @2022-06-10 14:59:17 
240. 6.47 F D2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 F' R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' U' L U @2022-06-11 09:09:34 
241. 7.76 U' D2 B L U B D B U B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 L' @2022-06-11 09:09:58 
242. 6.78 L2 F U F' B' D R L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L U' @2022-06-11 09:10:23 
243. 6.50 F L2 D2 B2 U' D2 L' F D F2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 D2 L' F2 R D2 @2022-06-11 09:10:48 
244. 7.12 B R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 U B' D L' B D L' R D @2022-06-11 09:12:14 
245. 7.15 R B L' U2 L' D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 B D' U' B' L2 B' R @2022-06-11 09:12:36 
246. 5.54 B R' U' R' U' F' U D2 R F U2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 F' L2 F' @2022-06-11 09:13:21 
247. 6.86 L' R2 B2 F R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' D2 R' F' D L R' D' F2 L' @2022-06-11 09:14:41 
248. 7.26 D2 F' B2 U L2 U L2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R' D2 R' B D2 L' R' @2022-06-11 09:15:02 
249. 6.97 B R U B U D' F B2 U2 D2 R B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 L F2 U' F' @2022-06-11 09:15:22 
250. 6.32 R' B2 D B' R U L B' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 U2 L' U2 @2022-06-11 09:16:31 
251. 6.18 U F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F D L' B' F' R' D F' D2 U  @2022-06-11 09:16:58 
252. 6.24 F2 L D2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 F L' B D L2 R B R' @2022-06-11 09:17:24 
253. 6.86 R' U B' D R U F U' F L2 F B D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 R @2022-06-11 09:21:01 
254. 5.47 F R' U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 L D @2022-06-11 09:23:32 
255. 6.16 U' L R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D F D U L U2 R2 B' @2022-06-11 09:23:55 
256. 6.13 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' D' L2 D2 U B' D R' @2022-06-11 09:24:19 
257. 6.62 B' R F' D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R' U F2 D' F R D @2022-06-11 12:43:24 
258. 7.47 B' D' F' L D2 B L2 B' U F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 B @2022-06-11 12:43:59 
259. 7.39 D' F2 R F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U B2 D R2 B2 R F' U' L U' R F' @2022-06-11 12:44:35 
260. 6.62 F' R' F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U' F U2 F2 D' R' B' @2022-06-11 12:45:11 
261. 6.29 F' B2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 B' L U F U2 L' B2 F @2022-06-11 12:45:40 
262. 6.99 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' L B L' F' U' F' L2 F U2 R' @2022-06-11 12:46:25 
263. 6.92 L2 F' D F2 D2 F R' F2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 D R2 B D2 @2022-06-11 12:46:44 
264. 6.39 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 F U2 F' R2 D2 R2 D2 L' U F' D2 B' U2 R B' R @2022-06-11 12:47:20 
265. 6.63 B' U F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B U2 R' F' R2 D B2 F2 L @2022-06-11 12:47:52 
266. 6.97 R B' R D2 U2 F2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U B2 U' F D' B' @2022-06-11 12:48:19 
267. 6.48 U2 F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' F2 R2 D' F L D2 F2 R2 D' L2 B' @2022-06-11 12:48:47 
268. (4.59) L' B' U D F B' D' F U' R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 B2 D' @2022-06-11 12:49:19 
269. 6.60 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' L2 F' U2 F' L2 D' F' D F2 R' D L' F L' @2022-06-11 12:49:51 
270. 6.44 U' L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 R U2 R D2 F2 B R2 D' B D B' U' L' @2022-06-11 12:50:16 
271. (9.66) R' L' D F' U F2 U2 F' D L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 F L2 F2 @2022-06-11 12:50:40 
272. 7.18 B' U2 F L2 U D' B' L' U R B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 L2 D2 L2 @2022-06-11 12:51:17 
273. 6.32 R F' U B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 B U F' L' F R2 B2 @2022-06-11 12:51:47 
274. 6.25 L' F L2 D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 F U L B' U L' B2 U' @2022-06-11 12:52:53 
275. 7.37 U2 B L' U2 F' L' D' R L' B' U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 @2022-06-11 12:54:00 
276. 7.03 B2 D2 F' U2 B D2 F U2 F U2 F2 U2 L U F' L B' D2 L F' @2022-06-11 12:54:29 
277. (13.21) U2 F R D F2 B L' F U' F' U2 F2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 F L2 @2022-06-11 12:55:04 
278. 6.52 R2 F' L' U F U B' U' R' D2 F' R2 L2 U2 F U2 B' R2 L2 @2022-06-11 12:55:45 
279. (4.84) F2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' L D F2 R D B2 L2 @2022-06-11 12:56:14 
280. 6.04 U F' U' R2 D R F R' F2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 @2022-06-11 12:57:18 
281. 6.19 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U R' D' L D B U R U' R' @2022-06-11 12:57:44 
282. 5.93 U' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R F' R' B L' D L2 B2 L' @2022-06-11 12:58:10 
283. 6.20 B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 F2 L R' B' R2 D L' F R' F @2022-06-11 12:58:38 
284. 6.51 U2 B U' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B L F' U' B' D2 L R @2022-06-11 12:59:09 
285. 6.73 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R F2 D' L F D B' D U' R2 @2022-06-11 12:59:57 
286. 6.91 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' B R' B D' B2 L' F L2 U R' @2022-06-11 13:01:05 
287. 7.15 B L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 D' U' F' U' L B2 D' F2 R' D2 R' @2022-06-11 15:57:20 
288. 6.95 L U2 F U' F' D' R L' F L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 @2022-06-16 15:06:46 
289. 6.79 U F2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 B U L' F' U' B F' L' @2022-06-16 15:07:17 
290. 6.46 B' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F D' R D B2 R U' B' @2022-06-16 15:14:13 
291. 6.32 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 B' U2 F2 R D2 R' D U2 B R2 @2022-06-16 15:14:50 
292. 7.75 L D' F2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 R U R F D B D @2022-06-16 15:15:13 
293. 6.96 B' R' D F2 R2 D F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F' U' L D2 F' D' R F @2022-06-16 15:17:30 
294. 6.74 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 D2 L' R D2 R' B D U L2 B L' R' D B' R @2022-06-16 15:17:49 
295. 6.90 R' U' D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L R2 B2 U2 R' U L B2 D B D' R' @2022-06-16 15:18:18 
296. 6.80 L2 B' U F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 R2 F' R' D2 F' @2022-06-16 15:18:41 
297. 6.57 R' D B R2 F' D2 R2 F U2 B2 U2 R F L R2 B2 D' B U' @2022-06-16 15:19:04 
298. 5.83 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F2 R D2 L' B' U' F D R U R2 U B L @2022-06-16 15:19:28 
299. 7.44 U2 L R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R' F L U B2 L' F @2022-06-16 15:19:53 
300. 7.04 D' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D R2 L D2 U' F D L' R B' L' U @2022-06-16 15:22:08 
301. 6.46 L' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 U F2 B' U2 L R2 D L2 D B @2022-06-16 15:22:30 
302. 6.23 U2 R U' F2 U2 L' B R' F R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 L2 U2 B R @2022-06-16 15:22:51 
303. 5.67 B' L U L' F U' R D2 F' R2 D F2 R2 F2 U L2 U L2 F2 U F2 @2022-06-16 15:23:35 
304. 7.21 L' D2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B L R2 D2 F U R D' @2022-06-16 15:24:04 
305. 7.25 L' F' U2 D' L2 F' L' U B' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D L2 U L2 B2 @2022-06-16 15:24:35 
306. 6.63 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 F' U B U2 F2 L U' @2022-06-16 15:25:03 
307. 6.71 U D2 F B2 U B2 L B D F' D2 F' R2 L2 F L2 B2 L2 @2022-06-16 15:25:33 
308. 5.58 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F' U F' U2 F D' R2 D' L' U' @2022-06-16 15:25:59 
309. 6.74 D' B' D' R U B D2 L U L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' @2022-06-16 15:26:22 
310. 7.70 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F2 L U2 R2 U' B' L' F' U L2 F2 U @2022-06-16 15:27:54 
311. 6.78 D U R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L' U R D' R' F' U' B' D U' @2022-06-21 16:25:29 
312. (8.07) R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B R' F L' R2 B R2 U B2 R' D2 @2022-06-21 16:25:57 
313. 5.89 U2 D' B2 R F R' F D L2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 F' D2 R @2022-06-21 16:26:30 
314. 6.91 R2 B2 L2 R B2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F' U' L D' R' B2 F' D @2022-06-21 16:27:00 
315. 6.17 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B U' B D R D2 F2 L B2 L U2 B2 R D2 B2 L @2022-06-21 16:27:28 
316. 7.30 F L' B' D2 U2 F' D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' B' L' R U' L2 R2 @2022-06-21 16:27:56 
317. 6.20 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 B2 D2 B R2 B' R B2 U R2 D R' D R F' @2022-06-21 16:28:28 
318. 5.45 B' D2 F2 B' U R' B U2 R F2 D2 R' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 @2022-06-21 16:28:52 
319. 6.68 L2 B L2 B' U' R2 F2 B2 L U D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' @2022-06-21 16:29:21 
320. 6.05 B R2 D R2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L F' L2 U L' R B2 D2 U @2022-06-21 16:29:45 
321. 6.35 D2 F R D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B L D2 F' R B R' @2022-06-21 16:30:13 
322. 7.62 R B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U B F' L F R' D @2022-06-21 16:30:57 
323. 6.80 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B D L' B2 L R2 D B2 R2 @2022-06-21 16:31:21 
324. 6.07 U' F' R' U2 R' B2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U2 B U B D2 L' D2 B' @2022-06-21 16:31:46 
325. 6.10 B' L2 B' U2 F D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D' F' L2 D' L' R2 D2 F L' R' @2022-06-21 16:32:11 
326. 7.92 B' L F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 B' U2 R2 B' D L U2 L2 B' U' L' D' @2022-06-21 16:32:47 
327. 6.68 U2 L' B R' U D F2 B' R' L2 F' L2 F U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' U2 @2022-06-21 16:33:23 
328. 6.36 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' F' U B' R D2 F' D' L2 D' @2022-06-21 16:33:49 
329. (8.02) D F' L2 D2 B2 D U' B2 U F2 R2 U R' B2 D B' F D2 F R2 @2022-06-21 16:34:17 
330. 5.95 F L' F2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 U F' R2 B' L2 F U2 B' @2022-06-21 16:34:41 
331. 6.07 B' U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D2 U2 R2 F' L' B U' @2022-06-21 16:35:16 
332. 6.28 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B' R B2 U L F R' D' F @2022-06-21 16:35:42 
333. 7.84 F' D B R D' F B R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 F' B2 U2 L2 F2 D @2022-06-21 16:36:36 
334. 6.20 R2 D2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L D' B F U' B2 R' B' @2022-06-21 16:36:58 
335. 7.00 U2 B L2 R2 D L2 D U2 R2 D B2 D R2 B L D' F2 D2 B2 R2  @2022-06-22 12:23:19 
336. 7.14 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D F' R U' B' U2 L D' R' B @2022-06-22 12:23:55 
337. 6.20 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L D B F' R' B F2 L2 D U2 @2022-06-22 12:24:31 
338. 6.64 F D B2 U' L' F' U' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 B2 D' L' @2022-06-22 12:24:56 
339. 6.31 U' R' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' R B' L' U2 R' F' U @2022-06-22 12:25:21 
340. 6.41 D' R F' D R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 L' U L' U R' B' D @2022-06-22 12:25:46 
341. 7.26 F L2 D2 U2 B U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B' F2 L F L B' @2022-06-22 12:26:12 
342. 5.60 B U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 F2 U2 R U2 L' D' U2 B F @2022-06-22 12:26:33 
343. 7.21 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L B' D B2 R' F' L U' L' @2022-06-22 12:27:03 
344. 6.22 F2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 L D' R B2 U2 B F2 U' R' @2022-06-22 12:27:29 
345. (5.18) F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 B' F' R' U2 L2 D' L2 D B' @2022-06-22 12:27:56 
346. 5.99 F' B' U' L F2 D' R' B' U R2 D R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L' @2022-06-22 12:28:23 
347. 6.63 L' U D F U' D F D' L2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 B R2 F2 D2 @2022-06-22 12:28:46 
348. 6.54 L' F2 U2 F D2 U2 R2 B F D2 F' U2 D R D2 L B D2 F' R' @2022-06-22 12:29:15 
349. 6.66 F R2 L D F2 L F' B R' U R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 D R2 U' @2022-06-22 12:29:38 
350. 6.34 R2 B' U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U F' U L2 B' U2 R F @2022-06-22 12:40:29 
351. 6.78 F D F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 L D2 L' F2 R D' L' F R' F' L' B' @2022-06-22 16:05:22 
352. 5.44 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' L2 B2 F2 D F' R' D L B' U B' D' L R' @2022-06-22 16:05:52 
353. 6.13 U' L2 U L2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B D' F' D' F' R D' F2 U @2022-06-22 16:06:16 
354. 6.26 U2 L B2 R F2 R' U2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 F' U2 B' U' L D2 L2 R' F @2022-06-22 16:06:51 
355. (7.98) D R2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 L' U R' U B' L F L2 D @2022-06-22 16:07:20 
356. 6.57 F R D2 R B2 R' F2 L B2 R B2 D2 F2 D B2 U B D2 R' U' F2 @2022-06-22 16:08:01 
357. (10.35) B D' B D L2 B2 D R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F' D2 R D' R B2 L' @2022-06-22 16:08:31 
358. 7.83 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B' F D2 F2 R F2 U @2022-06-22 16:09:08 
359. 6.19 D L2 F' D2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 R' F' L2 U B2 L' F U @2022-06-22 16:10:17 
360. 7.85 D2 L' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U L' F U F2 L' B' L2 U @2022-06-22 16:10:43 
361. 6.67 U' L' B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D U B2 U' R F D F2 U B D F2 @2022-06-22 16:11:12 
362. 6.16 R2 B2 R' B' R' L B' U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L' @2022-06-22 16:11:38 
363. 6.80 U' R' D' F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 R F D2 U L D' L2 F2 @2022-06-22 16:12:10 
364. 6.69 L U2 F U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 L B U' F' U' B U2 @2022-06-22 16:13:00 
365. 6.57 U' F B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L' R' F D R' B' L2 R' @2022-06-22 16:13:53 
366. 6.45 U' L' B2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 L D2 B R U' R F D B2 U B2 @2022-06-22 16:14:20 
367. 6.87 D L2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 U F2 R F' U' B F R2 B' L B F' @2022-06-23 10:56:37 
368. 6.61 D R2 L' D' F U2 L U F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B U @2022-06-23 10:57:32 
369. 7.37 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L B D2 R2 B D R2 B2 D R' @2022-06-23 10:58:36 
370. (5.36) F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B L' F L2 D R' U R2 D' @2022-06-23 10:59:51 
371. 6.98 D' F' L U F U' R' U L' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B2 U @2022-06-23 11:00:13 
372. 6.06 R' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' R2 D2 B L F2 D' R B' D' F' L @2022-06-23 11:00:41 
373. 6.47 R2 U R2 F' B U' L B R F2 R' D2 L B2 L2 F2 L D2 R B' @2022-06-23 11:02:02 
374. 6.78 R B' D2 F' L2 F R2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 R' U' B2 L' F' R' U R' @2022-06-23 11:08:42 
375. 6.40 F2 R2 U' B2 L' F' B R' U' B2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 D' F2 L' @2022-06-23 11:09:36 
376. (5.15) R2 D' L2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F U2 L' R U' B' R' D' L' R2 @2022-06-23 11:10:01 
377. 6.57 L' B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' D B' L2 B F' L B' U @2022-06-23 11:10:47 
378. 5.96 U2 B' R2 D L D L U R F B2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F U2 R2 F' D2 @2022-06-23 11:11:10 
379. (7.94) F R B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 L U2 B F' R2 @2022-06-23 11:26:04 
380. 6.26 B L2 R2 D2 B D2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D R' B' R F2 R' B2 U L2 @2022-06-23 11:26:49 
381. (9.68) D F' R2 B' R' U2 R' B D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R B2 @2022-06-23 11:27:19 
382. 6.01 R D2 B U2 R2 F U2 B2 F' D2 F2 D' L' U F2 U' R2 U' @2022-06-23 11:27:50 
383. 6.09 F2 R U2 R F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R D2 F R' D' R2 B' D B2 F U' @2022-06-23 11:28:16 
384. (10.78) F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 R D2 R B2 D' R F' D U2 F2 R' U2 @2022-06-23 11:29:00 
385. 6.56 D F L2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D U L F' L2 D B R2 D' R' @2022-06-23 11:29:39 
386. 5.89 R U R' L2 U2 R' U F' R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 L B2 U2 D' F' @2022-06-23 11:30:13 
387. 6.22 B D' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 R D' B L U R' F' L2 @2022-06-23 11:30:49 
388. 7.12 L2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U B' L R2 F' @2022-06-23 11:31:23 
389. 6.85 B2 F2 D2 U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F D2 R2 U F L D' R' U @2022-06-23 11:32:14 
390. 6.33 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 U F' L' F' R' D L' R' F' D2 @2022-06-23 11:33:07 
391. 7.13 L' D' R D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 B D' F D' F L2 F @2022-06-23 11:34:25 
392. 5.71 F' R2 D2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' R2 D R' U R' F2 L F R B' R' @2022-06-23 11:35:17 
393. 6.71 L2 U2 R' D L' B2 U' F L U L2 U D F2 L2 U D2 R2 B2 D2 @2022-06-23 11:35:38 
394. 7.14 R2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 R2 D B2 L' D F U F2 D' B @2022-06-23 11:36:13 
395. 6.28 B R U R F' U' R' F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B' D' @2022-06-23 11:36:43 
396. 6.30 L D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R F' L U2 L' D B2 U @2022-06-23 15:45:46 
397. (8.40) R U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R' F U R2 B2 L U2 B D' @2022-06-23 15:46:13 
398. 5.95 F B R U' B U' R U2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 @2022-06-23 15:46:38 
399. 7.06 B' L2 F R' U2 F2 D R' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 D L2 D B2 U @2022-06-23 15:47:07 
400. 7.32 D B L B2 D' F' U2 R B' R2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 F' U' @2022-06-23 15:47:35 
401. 7.17 B D L2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D' B' L' F' L2 R' D' @2022-06-23 15:48:38 
402. (5.35) B2 D F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F' L' B2 F' L' B2 U F2 D' @2022-06-23 15:49:30 
403. 6.49 L' D2 L2 D2 R B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F U R2 B' F R B' F' @2022-06-23 15:50:52 
404. 6.36 D' L B' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R2 D2 B U2 D L2 U R U2 L2 F2 @2022-06-23 15:51:20 
405. 6.20 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' U' R' D' U F D' L' F' U2 @2022-06-23 15:52:26 
406. 6.79 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B L' R' F R2 D B' F U' @2022-06-23 15:53:28 
407. (9.09) U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D B2 D2 F' R2 B' L' D U2 B L' @2022-06-23 15:54:00 
408. 5.74 U L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 F2 L D2 U' B L F2 D' L' D L @2022-06-23 15:54:34 
409. (5.22) D2 F' R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F D2 L2 B R U2 F L2 D' L B D2 R' @2022-06-23 15:55:02 
410. 7.40 R B D' B R2 L F' U' R' F2 R' B2 L D2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 D' @2022-06-23 15:55:25 
411. (12.33) R2 U F2 B' U' L U' D L' U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 U D R2 D2 R2 @2022-06-23 15:55:56 
412. 6.56 D' F2 L D L2 D' F' B U L2 B2 L F2 B2 L' F2 U2 L F2 U2 @2022-06-23 15:56:25 
413. 6.49 U' R B' L2 D L' F' B L' B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 @2022-06-23 15:56:59 
414. 6.03 D2 B' R' L F2 U2 D L B L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 @2022-06-23 15:57:34 
415. 5.92 R2 D2 R F' L2 U B' R B2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R L2 B2 L F2 B' @2022-06-23 15:58:00 
416. 6.52 R U' L B2 R' F2 U2 L' R' U2 R F2 R D B F U R' B L2 @2022-06-23 15:58:28 
417. 6.41 R2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 R' F' L2 R D2 F2 D F2 D' F' @2022-06-23 15:58:55 
418. (8.10) U L2 D2 L D2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F U R D' F2 L B2 U @2022-06-23 15:59:27 
419. 5.90 L2 D F U R' B L F' D B2 R' U2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 U2 @2022-06-23 15:59:53 
420. (7.97) B2 U F2 R2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' D2 B2 U2 L F D B' R B F' D' @2022-06-23 16:00:25 
421. 5.64 U' B2 U' F' R' B D F' U D F2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B @2022-06-23 16:00:54 
422. 6.76 R' B R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 R' F2 D' R D2 R B2 D L' @2022-06-23 16:50:11 
423. 6.06 R F' L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D' B' L' F D' B2 D' @2022-06-23 16:50:34 
424. 5.96 R' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B L2 B L F' U L2 D2 B @2022-06-23 16:50:59 
425. 5.78 D B2 R D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' F R' B2 L B R2 B' @2022-06-23 17:12:09 
426. 6.41 R' B' U2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' D' F R D2 B F2 L @2022-06-23 17:12:33 
427. 6.36 B' L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L' R D' F' U L' B D @2022-06-23 17:17:40 
428. 6.14 D U2 F2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R F L D' B2 R2 D L' D @2022-06-23 17:19:01 
429. 6.65 D L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F D2 R' U' B' L' R2 U' L2 R2 @2022-06-23 17:19:28 
430. 5.71 L' F R B2 U L D2 B L2 U L2 D B2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L' @2022-06-24 15:05:31 
431. 7.18 R2 D F' U2 R2 B D2 F L2 R2 B U2 B R2 L' F2 L D B' R2 U @2022-06-24 15:06:04 
432. (9.57) R2 B D2 B L2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 R' B L2 B2 L B' U' F' R U2 @2022-06-24 15:06:33 
433. 5.44 B2 F2 U L2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D U' R D F D2 R2 D' F' L2 @2022-06-24 15:07:15 
434. 6.50 B2 D2 L D2 R B2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 B L' R B2 D' L F' R' U R @2022-06-24 15:07:46 
435. (8.03) B' R2 B2 D' U F2 U B2 R2 U R2 L U' R D R F' D2 R B' @2022-06-24 15:08:25 
436. 5.69 U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U B' R' B D U2 B2 U' @2022-06-24 15:08:51 
437. 5.75 R F2 U D2 L2 U' B R2 F2 D2 R F2 D2 R' L2 U2 D2 B2 D F' @2022-06-24 15:09:22 
438. 7.10 U2 R' U B' U D F B2 R U2 F D2 B R2 L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F' @2022-06-24 15:09:49 
439. 5.99 B2 F' R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 D L F' D' L F U' L' F @2022-06-24 15:10:14 
440. 7.48 L2 D U B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 R' F D2 R2 B L' B' F' U L2 @2022-06-24 15:10:38 
441. 7.35 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B F D' B U L' R' D @2022-06-24 15:11:03 
442. 6.61 R D L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F R2 B D B' U R D2 L' @2022-06-24 15:11:28 
443. 6.44 L B' D' F' R' F2 L2 D' F2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 L' F2 R B2 D2 R F @2022-06-24 15:12:07 
444. 7.08 L U2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L F' D2 F2 D' B R' B2 @2022-06-24 15:12:36 
445. 5.68 F R U R' U B R2 D F2 L F2 R D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 F @2022-06-24 15:13:02 
446. 6.48 D F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 F L' B' R U L2 F2 L' B' @2022-06-24 15:13:34 
447. 7.40 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' R D2 B2 R' B2 R' @2022-06-24 15:14:02 
448. 6.36 F B R' U' F R' F2 R F D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 L2 F' D2 B L2 @2022-06-24 15:14:25 
449. 5.86 D2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 B' D' L' D' L B2 L' D U' @2022-06-24 15:14:49 
450. (4.87) D' F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 R B' F' U' R2 F R F2 R @2022-06-24 15:15:15 
451. 6.96 R' B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' B D F D R2 B' @2022-06-24 15:15:48 
452. 7.57 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 R' U2 L' B' R' F U' L' D' U @2022-06-24 15:16:30 
453. 6.14 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B' U' L2 B L' B2 U2 @2022-06-24 15:17:13 
454. 7.27 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U B R' U F U2 L' D2 R F D2 @2022-06-24 15:17:40 
455. 5.77 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 R2 D L' R2 B2 F' L' D2 B' R U' @2022-06-24 15:18:08 
456. 6.29 R' F' D2 B L2 B R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B' L' F2 L' D' R D @2022-06-24 15:18:58 
457. 6.65 D R B2 F2 R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 R F' U' B' F @2022-06-24 15:19:19 
458. 6.21 R U' B2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 F D2 L' U L2 U' F' R2 @2022-06-24 18:27:25 
459. 6.41 R2 U' F2 L2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 R B2 U B L2 D2 L @2022-06-24 18:27:47 
460. 6.61 R U2 R F2 D F2 U' L2 R2 D2 U' R2 D U2 L B2 D2 U F D F2 @2022-06-24 18:29:01 
461. 7.41 U F' B U F' R2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B @2022-06-24 18:29:27 
462. 5.64 L2 B U' R U' B2 U' F' L U2 F2 U2 F2 R' L2 B2 L D2 L @2022-06-24 18:29:50 
463. (8.55) D2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F' R2 D2 U' R D F2 L' F' U' @2022-06-25 11:10:45 
464. 6.72 U R2 F' D2 B2 U' R U2 B D2 R F2 L B2 U2 R2 L F2 R2 U2 @2022-06-25 11:11:15 
465. 6.67 R' D' B2 L2 U D' F R' U F2 L2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 @2022-06-25 11:11:44 
466. 7.29 D2 L U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 B' F2 U' F' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 @2022-06-25 11:12:23 
467. 6.17 F' U L' F' U F' U D' B' F2 R D2 R2 U2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 @2022-06-25 11:12:43 
468. 7.66 F L' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B U2 D' R2 B' D' R' U R' @2022-07-05 15:57:45 
469. 6.88 U' L F' U L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' R' F' L B' F U L' @2022-07-05 15:58:11 
470. 6.62 U R D2 L2 B L2 F' L U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 B @2022-07-05 15:58:31 
471. 7.38 U2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 B F2 D2 F2 D B' R' F' L' R' F R D' B' @2022-07-05 16:35:38 
472. 6.96 U B' L U2 L D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 D' L2 D' F L2 R F' @2022-07-05 16:36:00 
473. 6.94 F2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 F' U R' D F2 D' B R B' @2022-07-05 16:36:27 
474. 6.94 R2 D L F' R U' B R' B R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 @2022-07-05 16:37:06 
475. 7.08 D R' F2 D' L U' F L2 F D R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 @2022-07-05 16:44:02 
476. (5.22) D' L B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 B' D L2 R' U2 @2022-07-06 16:16:01 
477. 6.74 R2 B D' L' B' L' F' L' D2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' B2 U2 R2 D R' @2022-07-06 16:16:58 
478. 6.80 U2 R2 F L2 B' R2 F2 U2 B R D L2 B D L D2 R B' @2022-07-06 16:49:04 
479. 5.91 D' B2 R U2 D' L' D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B D2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 @2022-07-06 16:49:26 
480. 6.84 U F' R2 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U R' B2 R D2 R' U' B R2 @2022-07-28 13:07:59 
481. 7.28 R L' D' F' U' L U R2 B R2 B' L2 B L2 B' R2 D R2 U2 @2022-07-28 13:08:25 
482. 6.82 F2 R F' L' D' R' U' L U' F L2 U2 F B R2 F U2 F D2 B R2 @2022-08-01 11:18:33 
483. 7.25 U R' D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 B L B' R D F R @2022-08-01 11:19:10 
484. 7.06 U' L D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D B L' R2 U2 F2 U B2 U @2022-08-01 11:19:28 
485. 6.87 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F' U L D B U L R' F' D2 @2022-08-01 11:19:56 
486. 7.85 L U' R B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U B' F' R D U2 B F' @2022-08-01 11:20:17 
487. 6.73 D U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 L' B' F2 U B2 D' L R2 @2022-08-01 11:22:36 
488. 6.55 D' R2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 U L B U2 B' R2 D L R F2 U' @2022-08-01 11:22:57 
489. 6.84 D L2 B' U' B U R F R D2 B' L2 D2 F R2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 @2022-08-01 16:44:55 
490. (4.03) B F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F R B' L' B D B2 F' D2 @2022-08-10 18:09:26 
491. 6.38 R' U2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 D' L' F U' B' D' R F2 L2 @2022-08-18 14:48:54 
492. 5.54 B2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 F D' L D' U' R2 F L' D2 F @2022-08-18 14:49:18 
493. 7.05 F2 U' L2 D' U' L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 R' D2 F' L' D' B2 F2 L B' @2022-08-18 14:49:55 
494. 6.36 U R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 L' F' D' U2 B D U L' U2 @2022-08-18 14:50:24 
495. (4.55) R2 B2 U F U2 R' D R' F L F2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U D2 @2022-08-29 11:25:15 
496. 6.09 U' B' R' U2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 F' L' R B L' U' F' @2022-08-30 10:47:25 
497. 7.00 D2 L D2 R U' R L F' L' F2 D F2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 D R2 U2 @2022-08-30 10:47:40 
498. (8.91) L2 U F' R' B2 D R' F R' B' R2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 @2022-08-30 10:48:06 
499. 5.66 U F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 U B U2 B R U2 F @2022-08-30 10:48:27 
500. (4.51) B' D' R U F L F2 L2 D R U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 @2022-08-30 10:48:36


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

gsingh said:


> From a while ago, I just forgot to post it.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-14 (solving from 2022-06-06 11:17:05 to 2022-08-30 10:48:36)
> avg of 500: 6.57


you took 3 months to do 500 solves and avg sub 7? sus


----------



## gsingh (Nov 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> you took 3 months to do 500 solves and avg sub 7? sus


I was doing 3x3 in another session at the time (and still am), and that session has a higher average because I was trying to turn slower and be more efficient. That's why I wasn't doing too many solves in my main session. I can show you that session if you want.


----------



## gsingh (Nov 16, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-16
single: 1:54.81

Time List:
1. 1:54.81 U Uw' 3Rw 3Uw2 D Uw' Lw Rw2 D2 Fw Bw F Rw2 Fw' F' 3Rw Uw B' U2 R' Uw' 3Uw D2 3Rw Lw' Rw2 Fw2 B2 D' 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 U D2 3Rw2 Rw R Uw' L2 Rw' Dw' Uw 3Uw' D Rw F' 3Fw' U2 D' Dw Rw' 3Fw Lw' Fw' Lw' Fw Dw2 R 3Uw' 3Rw B' Bw Fw' 3Uw' Bw2 U B Dw' L 3Fw2 R2 U' D' B F D' F 3Fw' U 3Fw2 @2022-11-16 06:57:36


----------



## gsingh (Nov 25, 2022)

Mains and Goals for BASC 40 - San Ramon 2022

2x2: Sub 4 Average, Sub 3 Single
Cube - Qiyi MS

3x3: Sub 9 Average, Sub 8 Single
Cube - Tornado V3, Gan XS, Gan 11, Gan 12, or Gan 13 (idk yet)

4x4: Sub 40 Average, PR Single
Cube - Angstrom Mgc 4x4

5x5: Sub 1:20 Average, Sub 1:15 Single
Cube - Aouchuang WRM

6x6: PR Average, PR Single
Cube - Mgc


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 25, 2022)

before your solve, take a deep breath and remeber what you have to do during your solve. i think thats a good way to manage nerves


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

Maybe I should of, you know, practiced in the last month, but I didn't really have time, as I was on a trip the entire month.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 21348
> Maybe I should of, you know, practiced in the last month, but I didn't really have time, as I was on a trip the entire month.


What is that 6x6 consistency


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> What is that 6x6 consistency


Each solve was a sub-2:30 fail, I had multiple pops every time. I need a new 6x6.


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Each solve was a sub-2:30 fail, I had multiple pops every time. I need a new 6x6.


My friend, have you ever heard of the Moyu Aoshi WRM?


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

Gan 13 is good.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> fast mine's 12.28


my fastest is 12.219


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> actually i have a 12.24 +2


I would like to know how does a speed cuber solve 3x3 in under 10 seconds or faster
every time?!??


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> no way that is so lucky


what is it with people and duck images?


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> what is it with people and duck images?


My man, have you ever heard of inserting in quotes?


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

no!?!


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

wow Gsingh is fast!


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

he averages faster than my fastest time ever which is 12.219.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

thats some set of fancy fingers!


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> no!?!





tom0989123 said:


> wow Gsingh is fast!





tom0989123 said:


> he averages faster than my fastest time ever which is 12.219.


This is the way to use quotes.
Also edit your posts instead of creating new ones.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

ummm ok IDK how 

Im still new to this page.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

Garf said:


> This is the way to use quotes.
> Also edit your posts instead of creating new ones.


sorry.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 5, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> This made me laugh so hard.


do you know how to solve you avatar image of that cube?


----------



## Garf (Dec 5, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> do you know how to solve you avatar image of that cube?


He does. Pretty sure he averages under 1:15.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

I have found a new main: Gan 13 M Maglev
Also, the Super RS3M is better than both of the previous versions.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I have found a new main: Gan 13 M Maglev
> Also, the Super RS3M is better than both of the previous versions.


Gan 12 feels catchy now lol


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 5, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> do you know how to solve you avatar image of that cube?





Garf said:


> He does. Pretty sure he averages under 1:15.


I used to, I avg 1:25ish now


----------



## gsingh (Dec 5, 2022)

So a little written review of the cubes I got.
Keep in mind that this is just my opinion of the cubes ootb, and my final opinion may vary greatly.

Gan Air M: I don't really have much to say about this cube. I got it because I lost my other one, and it's a really good cube. Just an XS without adjustable magnets.

Gan 13: This cube is amazing. I haven't changed the settings yet, they're all still at default. It feels like a much softer Gan 12. The auto aligning feature is also pretty much gone.

RS3M Super: Godly cube, especially for the price. Might even be better than the Tornado V3, for only 9.99.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 6, 2022)

Garf said:


> He does. Pretty sure he averages under 1:15.


cool


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So a little written review of the cubes I got.
> Keep in mind that this is just my opinion of the cubes ootb, and my final opinion may vary greatly.
> 
> Gan Air M: I don't really have much to say about this cube. I got it because I lost my other one, and it's a really good cube. Just an XS without adjustable magnets.
> ...



I love the RS3M, it’s my main. For the price it’s unbeatable imo. Haven’t tried the super yet though


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 7, 2022)

Thought it was cool scalpel brought up this up.

(midwest cubing discord server)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 7, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 21361
> Thought it was cool scalpel brought up this up.
> 
> (midwest cubing discord server)


If you still get emotionally riled up over this just get off the thread and block gsingh. Everyone already knows his results don't line up with his words and that he provides no evidence for his global averages. If you want to be annoying, move on to a different subject. This one already has enough toxicity around it. Does it really matter what Stan the man says? He doesn't know anything the rest of us don't.

He's already embarrassing himself enough, no need to kick him around just because it's easy. You're not getting anywhere. Stanley has already shown to have strong, sometimes toxic views, I'm not surprised he's jumping on the train.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 8, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> If you still get emotionally riled up over this just get off the thread and block gsingh. Everyone already knows his results don't line up with his words and that he provides no evidence for his global averages. If you want to be annoying, move on to a different subject. This one already has enough toxicity around it. Does it really matter what Stan the man says? He doesn't know anything the rest of us don't.
> 
> He's already embarrassing himself enough, no need to kick him around just because it's easy. You're not getting anywhere. Stanley has already shown to have strong, sometimes toxic views, I'm not surprised he's jumping on the train.


troo!


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So a little written review of the cubes I got.
> Keep in mind that this is just my opinion of the cubes ootb, and my final opinion may vary greatly.
> 
> Gan Air M: I don't really have much to say about this cube. I got it because I lost my other one, and it's a really good cube. Just an XS without adjustable magnets.
> ...


I find the GAN 356M is very good 

I recommend it.


----------



## Garf (Dec 8, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> I find the GAN 356M is very good
> 
> I recommend it.


My man, the GAN 356M may be a good cube to you, but Gurshan, a sub-8 solver, prefers cubes that are fast and stable. The GAN 356M isn't close to his main, the Gan 13 Maglev.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 9, 2022)

Garf said:


> My man, the GAN 356M may be a good cube to you, but Gurshan, a sub-8 solver, prefers cubes that are fast and stable. The GAN 356M isn't close to his main, the Gan 13 Maglev.


The 356 is fast and decently stable, there's no reason gsingh couldn't use it.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 9, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> The 356 is fast and decently stable, there's no reason gsingh couldn't use it.


I agree, although the GAN13 is far superior


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 10, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> The 356 is fast and decently stable, there's no reason gsingh couldn't use it.


thank you for backing up my point to GRAF


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 10, 2022)

Garf said:


> My man, the GAN 356M may be a good cube to you, but Gurshan, a sub-8 solver, prefers cubes that are fast and stable. The GAN 356M isn't close to his main, the Gan 13 Maglev.


thanks allot for telling me that pointless information 

I bet you just had to say that just to prove what? the fact that you can tell between two or 
more crappy cubes


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 10, 2022)

Garf said:


> My man, the GAN 356M may be a good cube to you, but Gurshan, a sub-8 solver, prefers cubes that are fast and stable. The GAN 356M isn't close to his main, the Gan 13 Maglev.


ridiculous!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 10, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> ridiculous!


mate don't quote the same post twice in the span of one minute while you are mad at someone. the amount of spam posts that you have done is more than the amount of times I plus-2 in comps. Stop spamming.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 10, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> I find the GAN 356M is very good
> 
> I recommend it.


Sure, it's good, but the Gan 13 is better.


tom0989123 said:


> thanks allot for telling me that pointless information
> 
> I bet you just had to say that just to prove what? the fact that you can tell between two or
> more crappy cubes


bruh


Eli Apperson said:


> The 356 is fast and decently stable, there's no reason gsingh couldn't use it.


I could, but I'm the slightest bit slower with it, so I wouldn't


baseballjello67 said:


> I agree, although the GAN13 is far superior


Yea


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> thanks allot for telling me that pointless information
> 
> I bet you just had to say that just to prove what? the fact that you can tell between two or
> more crappy cubes


Alright, I am sorry. I just haven't had a good experience with the GAN 356M. I was just trying to say that Gurshan could choose to use the GAN 356M, but he wouldn't because the Gan 13 is better than the GAN 356. Although reports tell me that the GAN 13 is more like an XS/X than an 11/12, and the GAN 356M is just an X without removable magnets.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> actually i have a 12.24 +2


1 I don't know what that means.
2 I'm proving a point by doing that.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I am excited to see your improvement!


hey 

have I seen you be for at a competition?


----------



## Imsoosm (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> hey
> 
> have I seen you be for at a competition?


What is his location and what is your location.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What is his location and what is your location.


why would I tell you my location?

you don't know me.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> why would I tell you my location?
> 
> you don't know me.


(UK)


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What is his location and what is your location.


I was just saying that from the image he looked familiar.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> (UK)


umm UK?


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

what dose that mean?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> what dose that mean?


United Kingdom


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> United Kingdom
> View attachment 21413


ye and? 

if I'm from there then so what 
what's your point


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> ye and?
> 
> if I'm from there then so what
> what's your point


He is from california


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> ye and?
> 
> if I'm from there then so what
> what's your point


That's your location.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 14, 2022)

gsingh said:


> So a little written review of the cubes I got.
> Keep in mind that this is just my opinion of the cubes ootb, and my final opinion may vary greatly.
> 
> Gan Air M: I don't really have much to say about this cube. I got it because I lost my other one, and it's a really good cube. Just an XS without adjustable magnets.
> ...


The rs3m line is crazy value


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

Garf said:


> He is from california


-O- ok I don't know him then.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 14, 2022)

Garf said:


> He is from california


by the way California is with a capital C .


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> by the way California is with a capital C .


I know. I just didn't bother to correct it,
Now pls stop spamming this thread and let Gurshan update it as he pleases.


----------



## ruffleduck (Dec 14, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> by the way California is with a capital C .


By the way, you failed to capitalize the first word of your sentence, missed a comma, and incorrectly placed a space character before the period.


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 15, 2022)

Garf said:


> I know. I just didn't bother to correct it,
> Now pls stop spamming this thread and let Gurshan update it as he pleases.


sorry.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 15, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> sorry.


Make that s a CAPITAL S.


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Make that s a CAPITAL S.


I was wondering if someone would point that out.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> 1 I don't know what that means.
> 2 I'm proving a point by doing that.


You're proving nothing replying to a 8 month old post and spamming the whole forum.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> sorry.


dont say sorry if your not gonna correct anything


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 16, 2022)

HA HAR very funny 


baseballjello67 said:


> Make that s a CAPITAL S.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey don't be so mad please, everyone makes mistakes sometimes


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Hey don't be so mad please, everyone makes mistakes sometimes


Oh, I'm not mad because of that...


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> thank you for backing up my point to GRAF


Then it must be this.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Then it must be this.


No it's the fact this tom guy is spamming gsingh's thread. Let's just leave him alone and stop giving him the attention he wants


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Then it must be this.


Have you noticed how many posts he has made in this thread? It probably matches the amount Gurshan has made, if not close to it.


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

No I didn't notice lol, but is actually quite insane, i have to admit.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 16, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> HA HAR very funny


I've been trying not to say anything to you and lets the mods deal with it bc I don't want to come across as a mean person, but honestly, why haven't you been banned yet


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2022)

He's kind of cute. Shame nobody wants to keep him.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 16, 2022)

“Wow, this just keeps going.” Running for cube said with correct grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> HA HAR very funny


I'm not gonna lie he's starting to get pretty annoying. I have to have good grammar or someone will point out a mistake.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 17, 2022)

@tom0989123

1. Learn how to use the edit button.
2. Stop SPAMMING, not everyone really cares about your opinion, to be honest.
3. Create your own progression thread to do your own stuff, it is really annoying.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 17, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> hey
> 
> have I seen you be for at a competition?


Probably not since your previous location said the UK


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> dont say sorry if your not gonna correct anything


Ok chill I'm just trying to be polite.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> Ok chill I'm just trying to be polite.


Sorry (im gonna change)
But don't post so much on this thread please


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Sorry (im gonna change)
> But don't post so much on this thread please


ok no more posts.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 18, 2022)

tom0989123 said:


> ok no more posts.


you can post if you have something helpful to add


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 18, 2022)

right ok I thought you didn't want me to post any thing any more
because I was being annoying, witch I was and I'm sorry for that.
there was a reason.


----------



## gsingh (Dec 22, 2022)

Jayden McNeill's Speedcubing Solution


in other words the course is good but jay acts like a bit of a twat. To be fair, Jay says up front that the course is only for people who are super-serious about cubing. He's made that pretty crystal clear.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 22, 2022)

woah what happened here


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 1:07 AM)

I got a 10.36 with an LL skip because the F2L was so bad.


----------



## tom0989123 (Tuesday at 6:53 PM)

errrr? LL? I've only heard of OLL, PLL, F2L.


----------



## gsingh (Tuesday at 6:54 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> errrr? LL? I've only heard of OLL, PLL, F2L.


Last Layer


----------



## Cuber987 (Tuesday at 6:54 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> errrr? LL? I've only heard of OLL, PLL, F2L.


Last Layer


----------



## gsingh (Tuesday at 6:55 PM)

Cuber987 said:


> Last Layer


We posted the exact same thing at the exact same time lol


----------



## tom0989123 (Tuesday at 6:57 PM)

Cuber987 said:


> Last Layer


right ok that makes more sense.


----------



## gsingh (Yesterday at 10:29 PM)

*Goals for SacCubingXIII 2023:*

2x2: PR average, PR single
Cube: Qiyi MS

3x3: Sub 8.59 (Jperm) average, PR single
Cube: Angstrom Gan 12 Maglev

4x4: Sub 40 average, Sub 38 single
Cube: Angstrom Mgc

Pyraminx: Sub 10 average, PR single
Cube: Qiyi Qiming

Skewb: PR average, PR single
Cube: Meilong


----------



## Cubinginatree (Yesterday at 10:36 PM)

gsingh said:


> *Goals for SacCubingXIII 2023:*
> 
> 2x2: PR average, PR single
> Cube: Qiyi MS
> ...


Good luck!


----------



## gsingh (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)

Cubinginatree said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## tom0989123 (Today at 8:56 AM)

gsingh said:


> *Goals for SacCubingXIII 2023:*
> 
> 2x2: PR average, PR single
> Cube: Qiyi MS
> ...


I'm confident you will get in the top ten at the verry least.


----------



## gsingh (Today at 4:36 PM)

tom0989123 said:


> I'm confident you will get in the top ten at the verry least.


Thanks, I will try.


----------

